# Sochi Olympics



## ShredLife

Slushi Olympics. Team Terje.


----------



## CassMT

i agree with everything terje says

Terje Haakonsen: Why I still hate the Olympics | Whitelines Snowboarding

but i still like to watch, putting aside all the politics and backstory, i just like to watch people ride snowboards, sometimes i cry

i'll follow Arctic challenge too, as always, for me the two are not mutually exclusive


----------



## koi

I agree with Terje also, but I also see why people do it. I mean when you look at all the athletes who do it for free, on their own time, or have to take out loans to make this possible -how can you not want to do it too. I had a substitute teacher/assistant gym teacher (basically he did whatever the school needed him for) who was a bronze medal winner in the 19?? Olympics, and the man had so much respect for the other athletes and the games, it would be hard for me to not want to be apart of it if, I had the opportunity. 

I also think most events judging are fucked up. In my ideal contest I would have the riders judge themselves: 


You have a jam session 
You tell every rider to pick the best 1st, 2nd, & 3rd riders (you can't pick yourself)
1st=5pts, 2nd=3pts, 3rd=1pt (or something) 
Most points is the winner (and have some tie breaker mini-jam session)

Granted there is a chance people will pick their buddies, but overall I think they would respect each other's skill.


----------



## F1EA

koi said:


> I agree with Terje also, but I also see why people do it. I mean when you look at all the athletes who do it for free, on their own time, or have to take out loans to make this possible -how can you not want to do it too. I had a substitute teacher/assistant gym teacher (basically he did whatever the school needed him for) who was a bronze medal winner in the 19?? Olympics, and the man had so much respect for the other athletes and the games, it would be hard for me to not want to be apart of it if, I had the opportunity.
> 
> I also think most events judging are fucked up. In my ideal contest I would have the riders judge themselves:
> 
> 
> You have a jam session
> You tell every rider to pick the best 1st, 2nd, & 3rd riders (you can't pick yourself)
> 1st=5pts, 2nd=3pts, 3rd=1pt (or something)
> Most points is the winner (and have some tie breaker mini-jam session)
> 
> Granted there is a chance people will pick their buddies, but overall I think they would respect each other's skill.


No way the riders would judge themselves in a high-calibre, high-stakes contest. For one, their focus should be on their riding, not in what others are doing. Second, it would be so biased nobody would value the results.

The "idea" of the olympics is not bad. The problem is the bullshit politics and commercial arrangements associated with them.

Private leagues are also flawed, but they're private. The olympics is trying to sell itself as a world contest for the benefit of the sport/athletes, when the truth is it's just another bs commercial enterprise.

I dont follow the olympics, but i definitely respect and understand why the athletes do it.


----------



## CassMT

about the contest, Mcmorris broke some ribs apparently...ribs take a long time to heal, like more than 10 days


----------



## Lamps

Mcmorris is still competing.


----------



## ThisIsSnow

yeah, it's gonna hurt but McMorris said he'll be competing. Hopefully he'll be fine, i remember Torstein Horgmo competed in the Dew Tour with injured ribs or something as well and threw down a good slopestyle run.


Also i know there's been threads (pun intended) about this, but that picture... the US Olympic snowboard team, brought to you by Burton and Goodwill.


----------



## CassMT

yeh i heard mcMorris was still in, but that's going to have to be a factor both mental and physical...maybe he's one of the freaks that can feed off it and do even better because of it, to be seen

i like the idea of a strait air/tweak jump...but can you force it like that?

i'd like to see someone, maybe one who knows they can't really medal, do a 'protest' run and just try to go 20+ft on every hit and show their style...could be a watershed moment in that worldwide spotlight


----------



## tonicusa

Mark hit hard. You could hear him screaming.


----------



## ThisIsSnow

Yea I just went back to find the clip, Horgmo had three weeks to recover (he talks about it around 2.30ish) and still felt it pretty badly (see the portion where he buckles over in pain after the run, about 1.00ish).

Mcmorris is gonna need some serious advil to throw it down methinks.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

ThisIsSnow said:


> Yea I just went back to find the clip, Horgmo had three weeks to recover (he talks about it around 2.30ish) and still felt it pretty badly (see the portion where he buckles over in pain after the run, about 1.00ish).
> 
> Mcmorris is gonna need some serious advil to throw it down methinks.


Mcmorris isn't even the front runner anymore, and Torstein is _maybe_ a top 5 contender. This guy is gonna be there:






...and that double rodeo on his second hit is reportedly now a triple rodeo.

If the jumps are big enough and he has the triple rodeo on lock, that makes three triples in a row and Parrot is easily the favorite to be the first Olympic slopestyle gold medalist.


----------



## john doe

Slopestyle is a lot more variable then pipe. Anybody in the top ten has a chance to medal or even win. If I had to call a front runner it would be Parrot but Horgmo, McMorris or even White have a pretty much even chance of winning.


----------



## CassMT

...and as McM demonstrated, anyone can biff at any time...almost seemed he was already thinking of the jumps or something and just spaced out


----------



## ThisIsSnow

Hank Scorpio said:


> Mcmorris isn't even the front runner anymore, and Torstein is _maybe_ a top 5 contender. This guy is gonna be there:


i wasn't talking about who the frontrunner was, my point was that McMorris is going to have a gnarly time at the Olympics whatever his current standard is.


and yeah echoing what Cass said, it would have been great if Danny was doing slopestyle too... huge switch methods coming off the last jump instead of a triple inverted superman stalemelon cowboy cork :laugh::laugh:


----------



## CassMT

in case anyone was under a rock last week






the allyoop at the bottom is fucking swank too


----------



## CassMT

answering my own Q about how to stream without a cable account:

How To Watch The Sochi Olympics Without A Cable Bill - Forbes

bbc coverage looks better anyhow


----------



## Apex Sport

CassMT said:


> I honestly thought that Superpipe and Slopestyle were the only events still in the Olympics, turns out BoarderX, Parallel Slalom, and Giant Slalom are still in there..


Hell ya, SBX, PGS and PSL are still in there. Russia is strong in the last two events so they have a vested interest in maintaining them.

That photo you posted is from the Mammoth qualifying events for slopestyle and pipe which is why you don't see SBX or parallel athletes there.

One interesting tidbit for our American friends - one of the top parallel riders is Vic Wild, umm from Russia. 

He's actually born and raised in the US of A but he married a Russian and took Russian citizenship just last year. He competed for the US or at least tried to but USASA dropped funding for alpine events and basically left all the riders on their own. Vic was competitive for the USA team but now, with solid funding and gear, he is one of the best.

Justin Reiter also made it as USA's sole parallel racer. How he did it with zero support is beyond me. Sheer will and talent I guess.


----------



## HurtonBair

Whores and pimps.


----------



## linvillegorge

Yeah, that crash looked like it thoroughly sucked.


----------



## CassMT

no doubt, this one too






SW may have made a smart decision to skip xgame, healing up from that slamola...shrewd decision maybe

seb toots slammed in Big Air too, also riding thru the pain...i think it's a tossup, so many factors, the pressure must be insane

the olympics have become overcommercialized, overcontrolling, no doubt. I can't help but hold on to what it used to be when i was a kid though. Everyone watched, it really brought the whole country, and the world together, the whole fam would gather every night for two weeks it was like a party in our house, like gathering around the fire at christmas. so yes, whores and pimps to an extent (same as all athletes today, look at the fucking superbowl!)...so fuckit, i'll be gathered around with my kids watching the whores and pimps, if it gets us in the same room, spending some time and getting stoked, i'll take it


----------



## frankzinger

Yeah well I must be super weak because my _bruised_ rib a couple of years ago needed _weeks_ to get better. I have no idea how McMorris is going to be able to compete so soon after a _fractured_ rib. I am sure lots of people around here have had rib injuries, but I couldn't even just go straight on a board a week later.


----------



## linvillegorge

I have broken ribs before. It fucking SUCKS! No relief. Everything hurts. Laughing is agony and if you sneeze it's like being at the doorstep of hell.


----------



## neni

Had a fractured rib once from coughing - yes, that's possible. Awsome thing...no chance to avoid the trigger; just cos the rib was done didn't stop the bronchitis :blink:




CassMT said:


> the olympics have become overcommercialized, overcontrolling, no doubt. I can't help but hold on to what it used to be when i was a kid though. Everyone watched, it really brought the whole country, and the world together, the whole fam would gather every night for two weeks it was like a party in our house, like gathering around the fire at christmas. so yes, whores and pimps to an extent (same as all athletes today, look at the fucking superbowl!)...so fuckit, i'll be gathered around with my kids watching the whores and pimps, if it gets us in the same room, spending some time and getting stoked, i'll take it


+1 
The games have grown to a perverted disneyland×business. Nontheless I'll watch every evening, even funny sports I'd else never follow - like curling. 
Good occasion to be a bit patriotic


----------



## ThisIsSnow

neni said:


> The games have grown to a perverted disneyland×business. Nontheless I'll watch every evening, even funny sports I'd else never follow - like curling.


Curling? What, their hair?!

"Curling irons at the ready... get set... GO!" :laugh:


----------



## andrewdod

frankzinger said:


> Yeah well I must be super weak because my _bruised_ rib a couple of years ago needed _weeks_ to get better. I have no idea how McMorris is going to be able to compete so soon after a _fractured_ rib. I am sure lots of people around here have had rib injuries, but I couldn't even just go straight on a board a week later.


No, you aren't super weak youre just human.



linvillegorge said:


> I have broken ribs before. It fucking SUCKS! No relief. Everything hurts. Laughing is agony and if you sneeze it's like being at the doorstep of hell.


AMEN TO THAT! Ribs are by far the worst injury to compete through. I cracked 2 ribs playing football my senior year of high school... finished that game and didnt miss a game after that either. When youre laying down and relaxing is when it hurts the worst... Once, you get the adrenaline pumping you're good to go. that and a lot of advil is how i did it... I have a feeling once Mark throws that first run of the day he'll be good to go. I found a compression wrap around the area also helped dull the pain during games as well.


----------



## Donutz

ThisIsSnow said:


> Curling? What, their hair?!
> 
> "Curling irons at the ready... get set... GO!" :laugh:


Curling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## hardasacatshead

Torstein got carted off the slopestyle course in Sochi by medics and went to hospital. 

Broke his collarbone and he's out of the games according to reports. That's a big shame.

"I saw that he fell over the rail and trashed pretty hard," said teammate Staale Sandbech. "He tried a really hard trick (switch hardway backside 270), probably the hardest trick you'll see all day. He was transferring from one jump to another rail."


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

frankzinger said:


> Yeah well I must be super weak because my _bruised_ rib a couple of years ago needed _weeks_ to get better. I have no idea how McMorris is going to be able to compete so soon after a _fractured_ rib. I am sure lots of people around here have had rib injuries, but I couldn't even just go straight on a board a week later.


I broke 3 ribs (2 left, 1 right side) after catching a heel edge december 25th and i'm still in discomfort just short of 6 weeks later. the first 2 weeks were the worst needing some form of pain killer so I could sleep all night. 

I could still snowboard as long as I didnt do spins, twisting the upper body really sucked. I can see Mark competing but not at an olympic level against robots like parrot.


----------



## Kevin137

Not confirmed at all, and Torstein is crazy enough to compete with a broken collar biome anyway...!!!

Will be speaking to a friend who is flying out tomorrow for the SBX in the Norwegian team, he normally speaks to him, will try and find out in the meantime what the chances are if i can...!!!

It won't be the same without him though...!!!


----------



## CassMT

the slopestyle field is thinning it seems, or at least becoming a field of damaged players











just heard a report about curling, they were trying to say that when they broom real fast that it's the hardest cardio sport in the olympics! bulllll...it's like shuffleboard on meth. i do watch though, kinda fun if it's close...

and i used to keep my phone in my inner chest pocket til i landed on it one time on the hardpack...hurt for a year+, at night it was like someone was jamming a screwdriver between my ribs


----------



## LuckyRVA

CassMT said:


> and i used to keep my phone in my inner chest pocket til i landed on it one time on the hardpack...hurt for a year+, at night it was like someone was jamming a screwdriver between my ribs


Where do you keep your phone now? 

I made the mistake of putting my skikey in my cargo side pocket of my pants and fell on hard pack. Fuuuuuuuuuu! :thumbsdown:


----------



## CassMT

i keep it now in in a front pant pocket on my uphill side. no probs there, yet, knockknock


----------



## Kevin137

Torstein is OUT...!!!


----------



## Casual

CassMT said:


> just heard a report about curling, they were trying to say that when they broom real fast that it's the hardest cardio sport in the olympics! bulllll...it's like shuffleboard on meth. i do watch though, kinda fun if it's close...


Thats funny, I've never seen a curler even out of breath after sweeping. Look at hockey players after a hard shift, or a speed skater and you instantly know that's a bs statement obviously made by a curler lol.

Sucks to hear about Horgmo... And Mark hopefully can compete, I can't imagine trying to huck the kinds of trick they do with a broken rib, think about how much they have to whip to do a triple and what kind of strain that puts on your ribs.

LOL @ whoever said he isn't a contender though, just because Max beat him once? There are plenty of guys that can win this, I don't mind if Max does though, for Canada and all.

Anyone hear that Torah Bright is competing in 3 events? Superpipe, slopestyle and boardercross! What a rock star.


----------



## hardasacatshead

She's an Aussie mate, of course she's a fucking rock star!


----------



## CassMT

yes it was a curler who claimed that, lol, it was radio but i was imagining a dude who looked like chris farley

feel bad for all these guys hurting, can't imagine the pressure and dissappointment of being out of the running...still haven't seen actual confirmation that torstien is out

hate to say it, i'm seing Swhite move up a spot with every injury to others...i restate my prediction for the record; gold in pipe, and a medal in slope for him....tbd

and yes, theladies the ladies










i know who would win the evening gown comp, but that's about all


----------



## DiggerXJ

Bad news about Torstein. I was looking forward to him in the games. Ah well, hope he gets better sooner than later


----------



## poutanen

Problem I have with the slopestyle and pipe events is how they're judged. If I wanted to see massive amounts of spinning I'd watch figure skating or freestyle ski jumping. BORING!!! I want to see big boned out grabs, methods, big style 360's with a nice grab thrown in. Not "how many times can I spin around and still land this triple sow cow?"






Apex Sport said:


> Hell ya, SBX, PGS and PSL are still in there. Russia is strong in the last two events so they have a vested interest in maintaining them.


Welcome to the forum! :welcome: I'm the one who tried to organize a group buy for some Kessler rides last year...



ThisIsSnow said:


> Curling? What, their hair?!
> 
> "Curling irons at the ready... get set... GO!" :laugh:


Have you watched womens curling? Not to bring up my dark dirty past, but hot women in yoga pants operating a broom and the ice and shouting "HURRY!!!! HARD!!!!! YEAH!!!!!"

I watch it.


----------



## ShredLife

poutanen said:


> Have you watched womens curling? Not to bring up my dark dirty past, but hot women in yoga pants operating a broom and the ice and shouting "HURRY!!!! HARD!!!!! YEAH!!!!!"
> 
> I watch it.


team Sweden.


----------



## poutanen

Team Canada is HOT! :yahoo:


----------



## CassMT

oh yeh? check out team USA!










somewhat annoying: Just because sb slopestyle and pipe got in the olympics they automatically have to add it for skiing too?? wtf! i think there is skierX too...i swear skiing on the whole has not had an original idea in fucking 20yrs


----------



## GuelphNoob

CassMT said:


> oh yeh? check out team USA!


Thank you for that gem! Kidding aside, Canada has a good looking curling team!


----------



## Casual

poutanen said:


> Team Canada is HOT! :yahoo:


This is team canada, but not Olympic team unfortunately. They didn't win at the Olympic trials, these girls did:


----------



## NZRide

Casual said:


> This is team canada, but not Olympic team unfortunately. They didn't win at the Olympic trials, these girls did:


Why couldn't they have broken their collarbones in practice instead of Horgmo? 
Except the second in from the left....she can stay.


----------



## RightCoastShred

The jumps look prime for freestyle skiing? This is a shot from the slopestyle course via transworld.


----------



## ThisIsSnow

is it just the camera angle? or do the kickers look ridiculously... kicky? it seems like a jump for big air instead of slopestyle D:


----------



## DiggerXJ

That looks like a spine in bmx park. I'm curious if that camera angle is skewing it too, cause damn


----------



## NZRide

Snowboarding is looking well represented....



And then theres the last photo is a skier, tough call have to watch skiing but damn...


----------



## CassMT

maybe that other shot was 'under construction'?...looks like a frikkn 1/4 pipe


----------



## NZRide

RightCoastShred said:


> The jumps look prime for freestyle skiing? This is a shot from the slopestyle course via transworld.


I thought that must be a prank and showing pics of the freestyle skiing ramp or something, how the hell could they make them that kicky? But sounds like the riders have been complaining saying the jumps are dangerous. Seb toots said it was like jumping out of a building. What the hell were they thinking?


----------



## Pigpen

McMorris won't be fully healed at all whatsoever, he broke ribs 10 days before he'll be competing at Sochi.. 

I'm very pumped to watch Sage tear it up, kid deserves it. Holy Crail.


----------



## poutanen

CassMT said:


> somewhat annoying: Just because sb slopestyle and pipe got in the olympics they automatically have to add it for skiing too?? wtf! i think there is skierX too...i swear skiing on the whole has not had an original idea in fucking 20yrs


20 years!?! You're being generous! Parabolic skis were all the rage in the late 90's (first one introduced in 1993 if you believe Wiki). Where did they steal that from? EXACTLY

Now the current rage is twin tip, wide, powder skis with crazy graphics. Again, where did they get that from?!?

I guess it is a good form of flattery.



Casual said:


> This is team canada, but not Olympic team unfortunately. They didn't win at the Olympic trials, these girls did:


Where's my bird flipping smiley when I need it! 



RightCoastShred said:


> The jumps look prime for freestyle skiing? This is a shot from the slopestyle course via transworld.


This is my point exactly. They're turning big air competition into "aerials"... They should take a page from Super/Ultranatural and make it something people would actually want to watch.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise

I was watching the hot team canada play team manitoba (which seems kind of weird) and immediately regretted not curling. seems like a magnet sport for babes and slightly chubby men.


----------



## Deacon

seems like a magnet sport for competitive people with little athletic ability.


----------



## Bparmz

The Deacon said:


> seems like a magnet sport for competitive people with little athletic ability.


THIS.:eusa_clap:


----------



## ShredLife

curling is not a sport. its a drinking game.


----------



## PalmerFreak

Really bad break for Torstein......

Torstein Horgmo breaks collar bone during Sochi Olympic slopestyle practice | TransWorld SNOWboarding

I was looking forward to slope style more than the pipe because all of the top end talent and this along with McMorris's injury is taking some of the shine off of it.


----------



## CassMT

POV run through the course...looks like they have no shortage of options! and only 2 big jumps at the bottom....should be interesting!

Top To Bottom POV Run Through the Sochi 2014 Olympic Slopestyle Course with Alexey Sobolev | Onboard Magazine

(sorry no embed from Onboard)


----------



## NZRide

CassMT said:


> POV run through the course...looks like they have no shortage of options! and only 2 big jumps at the bottom....should be interesting!
> 
> Top To Bottom POV Run Through the Sochi 2014 Olympic Slopestyle Course with Alexey Sobolev | Onboard Magazine
> 
> (sorry no embed from Onboard)


Thanks for posting, cool to see. Looks like they have modified the kickers, they actually look pretty good now. I count 3 big kickers at the end of the rail section?


----------



## CassMT

yes 3, haha! me no count good


----------



## seant46

CassMT said:


> POV run through the course...looks like they have no shortage of options! and only 2 big jumps at the bottom....should be interesting!
> 
> Top To Bottom POV Run Through the Sochi 2014 Olympic Slopestyle Course with Alexey Sobolev | Onboard Magazine
> 
> (sorry no embed from Onboard)


That course looks amazing.:eusa_clap: I hope the riders get creative on all the rail options.


----------



## a4h Saint

poutanen said:


> 20 years!?! You're being generous! Parabolic skis were all the rage in the late 90's (first one introduced in 1993 if you believe Wiki). Where did they steal that from? EXACTLY
> 
> Now the current rage is twin tip, wide, powder skis with crazy graphics. Again, where did they get that from?!?
> 
> I guess it is a good form of flattery.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's my bird flipping smiley when I need it!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my point exactly. They're turning big air competition into "aerials"... They should take a page from Super/Ultranatural and make it something people would actually want to watch.


Ultranatural is the best thing that has happened to snowboarding! I was super bummed when I heard it was canceled due to the Olympics. The snowboarders should cancel the Olympics and all go compete in that instead!


----------



## freshy

I like that little Russian doll thing they got.


----------



## CassMT

seant46 said:


> That course looks amazing.:eusa_clap: I hope the riders get creative on all the rail options.


i hope they do too, but i think the main priority 1 is to survive the thing and not do like torstien...big high pressure thing like this may lead most to be conservative and watch as the creative types eat shit


----------



## Casual

CassMT said:


> i hope they do too, but i think the main priority 1 is to survive the thing and not do like torstien...big high pressure thing like this may lead most to be conservative and watch as the creative types eat shit


Ya it could go either way. Most likely it will be everyone playing safe until one guy busts out some insane run and everyone has to step it up. Usually you don't see a lot of really creative shit on those rails though, just nice safe solid shit the judges wanna see so they can focus on the jumps... thats the problem with these events, creativity doesn't score.


----------



## ThisIsSnow

hmm the jumps look pretty well spaced out and decently sized to me, did they modify it after the riders complained?

although the rails do seem a little close to each other...


----------



## seant46

CassMT said:


> i hope they do too, but i think the main priority 1 is to survive the thing and not do like torstien...big high pressure thing like this may lead most to be conservative and watch as the creative types eat shit


Haha yeah thats so true. Most of the time for these guys its make it through the rail section doing whatever then if you land the triple corks clean, you win!


----------



## onel0wcubn

that run through the course looks amazing. hope the weather holds up for them. heard the snow was melting on the jumps.

Shaun white bruised his wrist.. lil pussy


----------



## frankzinger

Casual said:


> Usually you don't see a lot of really creative shit on those rails though, just nice safe solid shit the judges wanna see so they can focus on the jumps... thats the problem with these events, creativity doesn't score.





seant46 said:


> Haha yeah thats so true. Most of the time for these guys its make it through the rail section doing whatever then if you land the triple corks clean, you win!


On the topic of creativity in competition, I saw this on the Onboard site and found it really interesting: The Death of Style in Contest Snowboarding? Ethan Morgan and Sage Kotsenburg Speak Out


----------



## hardasacatshead

Well then...

White Skips Slope to Focus on Pipe | U.S. Snowboarding


----------



## killclimbz

He is such a pussy...

In all, this may actually motivate the Olympic committee's to actually get quality park builders and work with riders on making quality courses. Ratings just took a serious dump in the US because of this. 

Even though it is a "fair" competition, SW's bid to win the gold in the halfpipe just got a lot harder. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## onel0wcubn

killclimbz said:


> He is such a pussy...
> 
> In all, this may actually motivate the Olympic committee's to actually get quality park builders and work with riders on making quality courses. Ratings just took a serious dump in the US because of this.
> 
> Even though it is a "fair" competition, SW's bid to win the gold in the halfpipe just got a lot harder.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Agreed.. its a wrist.. you don't need that shit to ride anyways


----------



## kaborkian

It's not his wrist. He's been saying for 3 days that he hates the course. Now he quits. 

Message: this shit is hard, I can't win gold, and I dont want to get hurt, so I'm taking my footbal and going home.


----------



## sabatoa

kaborkian said:


> It's not his wrist. He's been saying for 3 days that he hates the course. Now he quits.
> 
> Message: this shit is hard, I can't win gold, and I dont want to get hurt, so I'm taking my footbal and going home.


Yeah, this. I'm not judging him for it though, he's got a lot of pressure to 3-peat the pipe and he can't do it if he eats shit on the slopestyle and gets broken off.


----------



## ThisIsSnow

doesn't sound like a good slopestyle Olympic debut...


----------



## CassMT

i don't really blame him either, that third pipe gold is worth millions, if not hundreds of millions to him and his biz, i'm sure that idea is in the mix, he is nothing if not shrewd in his calculations

the course must really be bad though cuz he clearly wanted to be in slope, no one gets up from to total bodyslam like he took in the qualification if they don't actually want it

too bad though, the comp got just a bit less interesting, which is all i was after


----------



## trapper

Jesus, he is ALL they've been using on the commercials here in the US to hype the slopestyle event.


----------



## CassMT

npr has been passing some good stories about sochi, this morn they mention 910 football fields covered 1 foot deep in snow....thats how much snow they've Had to make so far...that must be fuct for ski racing, etc

haven't seen any pipe images or practice, i'm guessing it hasn't be made yet


----------



## trapper

Lol, 10 day forecast for Sochi is 45-50 degrees F with chances for rain some days. Wow.


----------



## ksup3erb

This has the makings of the worst winter games ever. Good.


----------



## DiggerXJ

All bad news so far and the Olympics havebt even started. Yikes.


----------



## kaborkian

CassMT said:


> npr has been passing some good stories about sochi, this morn they mention 910 football fields covered 1 foot deep in snow....thats how much snow they've Had to make so far...that must be fuct for ski racing, etc
> 
> haven't seen any pipe images or practice, i'm guessing it hasn't be made yet


Halfpipe qualifier is in 2 days...


----------



## madmax

Shaun White drops out of slopestyle at Sochi Olympics | TransWorld SNOWboarding

Well, then...


----------



## trapper

Thanks to Michigan that there is even snow on the slopes there! The company making and running the snow guns keeping these games alive there is out of here.


----------



## ksup3erb

When does the telecast start? In the us.


----------



## trapper

ksup3erb said:


> When does the telecast start? In the us.


I think tomorrow night prime time eastern.


----------



## sabatoa

You guys prolly have seen this but if not it's good for the lols;

Staying In Sochi Is A Hilarious Adventure

The Sochi Double Toilets Are Real!


----------



## Unkept Porpoise

And Shaun white is out of slope style. Shaun White drops out of slopestyle at Sochi Olympics | TransWorld SNOWboarding


----------



## CassMT

i think they mentioned having been there for 4 years getting ready too, damn

i hope someone sent a pipedragon and someone to run it properly, imagine if the pipe is also shit



> This has the makings of the worst winter games ever. Good.


nah, think of the athletes, the legit althletes who have worked their ass off for years, gotta hope it turns out ok


----------



## ksup3erb

CassMT said:


> i think they mentioned having been there for 4 years getting ready too, damn
> 
> i hope someone sent a pipedragon and someone to run it properly, imagine if the pipe is also shit
> 
> 
> 
> nah, think of the athletes, the legit althletes who have worked their ass off for years, gotta hope it turns out ok


I agree its a tragedy. IOC made this decision for money reasons. And the people who suffer are the athletes and the fans. 

Its been a string of this in recent memory. Rio will suck in two years too. Just look at the world cup debacle. These sort of decisions need better vetting.


----------



## sabatoa

moar

Journalists at Sochi are live-tweeting their hilarious and gross hotel experiences


----------



## trapper

Seriously? Toilet paper in the trash cans only? Wow that must be a nice welcoming aroma to walk into.


----------



## sabatoa

Nice visual too. "ah, Sergei had corn last night.."


----------



## trapper

sabatoa said:


> Nice visual too. "ah, Sergei had corn last night.."


God damn man, you coulda kept that one to yourself!


----------



## hardasacatshead

trapper said:


> Lol, 10 day forecast for Sochi is 45-50 degrees F with chances for rain some days. Wow.


Might make the luge events interesting. "Ok everybody. Put away your sleds, each team will be issued with an official boogie board. Whoever makes it down the redesigned Sochi water slide wins this giant bag of disappointment."


----------



## hardasacatshead

trapper said:


> Seriously? Toilet paper in the trash cans only? Wow that must be a nice welcoming aroma to walk into.


It's not that uncommon. A lot of countries' sewerage treatment plants can't handle toilet paper. Go to a large portion of Eastern Europe and most of South America and it's the same. I'm not saying it's not fucked up walking into a cubicle with an overflowing bucket of used shit paper but it's certainly not uncommon.


----------



## Bparmz

Here's a decent video and article on White pulling out of slopestyle and on the slopestyle course in general.

Shaun White bows out of slopestyle event, citing risk - TODAY.com

Sorry, don't know how to embed.


----------



## trapper

hardasacatshead said:


> It's not that uncommon. A lot of countries' sewerage treatment plants can't handle toilet paper. Go to a large portion of Eastern Europe and most of South America and it's the same. I'm not saying it's not fucked up walking into a cubicle with an overflowing bucket of used shit paper but it's certainly not uncommon.


Yeah I've heard that actually. Still fucking nasty though!


----------



## sabatoa

SebToots throwing shade;

https://twitter.com/SebToots/status/431049913062133760


----------



## poutanen

ksup3erb said:


> This has the makings of the worst winter games ever. Good.


Well aren't you just a pleasant person! ccasion14:


----------



## trapper

sabatoa said:


> SebToots throwing shade;
> 
> https://twitter.com/SebToots/status/431049913062133760


Parrot talking shit too, but apparently he deleted his tweets and apologized.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Meh. Trash talk is fucking cowardly. Seb should just shut his mouth and get on with life knowing that he's now got a better chance at a medal since SW is out. 

Yeah yeah, that's right, I said it.


----------



## sabatoa

trapper said:


> Parrot talking shit too, but apparently he deleted his tweets and apologized.


The Canadian snowboard team is at risk of losing their Canadian cred with all that smack talk. They should apologize for Shaun dropping out, like any good Canadian would.


----------



## trapper

sabatoa said:


> The Canadian snowboard team is at risk of losing their Canadian cred with all that smack talk. They should apologize for Shaun dropping out, like any good Canadian would.


:eusa_clap: So true.


----------



## kalev

love this post from Spencer O'Brien on FB this morning re: all the drama in the news about the course ... GO CANADA! 



> Spencer O'Brien
> Sochi slope course "too dangerous" says the media, they went as far as comparing it to the luge athlete's death in Vancouver and now Shaun White dropping out of Slopestyle the day before the contest. Man, slope is sure making an impression at it's Olympic debut. Hopefully the riding will overshadow all the media drama. Everything here in the village has been pretty good so far. The course is not ideal, but this is what we do for a living and we'll all make the best of it. It's not too dangerous, the media is just running with any story they can. Qualifications go down tomorrow so tune in if you can! Should be airing on CBC or NBC between 1am and 4am PST. Thank you so much for the support everyone, it really does mean the world to me!


----------



## CassMT

spencer shows some class, and positivity, good for him

so is there a pipe already?


----------



## ThisIsSnow

CassMT said:


> so is there a pipe already?


there is, but it can't handle toilet paper. Just human waste :yahoo:


----------



## hardasacatshead

Well played Sir, well played. :eusa_clap:


----------



## SimonB

CassMT said:


> spencer shows some class, and positivity, good for him
> 
> so is there a pipe already?


Her.

First pipe event is on the 11th. They still have a couple days left...

I saw some news report from Sochi on the week-end there was a "pipe"...


----------



## ShredLife

hardasacatshead said:


> It's not that uncommon. A lot of countries' sewerage treatment plants can't handle toilet paper. Go to a large portion of Eastern Europe and most of South America and it's the same. I'm not saying it's not fucked up walking into a cubicle with an overflowing bucket of used shit paper but it's certainly not uncommon.


that's why we call them 3rd world countries. and shitholes. 

fuck russia, fuck putin, fuck these stupid olympics. i'm laughing my ass off at the russians complete failure of these games. they were retarded for holding them in sochi - a subtropical fucking port city for fucks sake.... and the world is stupid as fuck for giving the "honor" to the russians. putin is a fucking maniac psychopath. 

as for riders shit-talking sw; pathetic. no one will remember your names you jealous little bitches - you aren't as good at snowboarding. you aren't as good at winning.


----------



## ThisIsSnow

ShredLife said:


> that's why we call them 3rd world countries. and shitholes.
> 
> fuck russia, fuck putin, fuck these stupid olympics. i'm laughing my ass off at the russians complete failure of these games. they were retarded for holding them in sochi - a subtropical fucking port city for fucks sake.... and the world is stupid as fuck for giving the "honor" to the russians. putin is a fucking maniac psychopath.
> 
> as for riders shit-talking sw; pathetic. no one will remember your names you jealous little bitches - you aren't as good at snowboarding. you aren't as good at winning.


dude you should be friends with angrysnowboarder


----------



## ShredLife

pre-coffee post this morning... but i do mean it all.


----------



## hardasacatshead

ShredLife said:


> as for riders shit-talking sw; pathetic. no one will remember your names you jealous little bitches - you aren't as good at snowboarding. you aren't as good at winning.


Agreed. I'm over the SW hate bandwagon. Half the cunts trash talking the bloke have no idea why they're doing so. 

And fuck the Frends crew too. They say they stand for keeping snowboarding real etc... let's be honest they stand for fuck all and they're using their image to make coin in exactly the same way Shaun White does. 

I bet we never have a "_When Mason Aguirre didn't blatantly lie on film to stab a fellow boarder in the back, everybody cheered_" thread like we did about SW coming second at the dew tour.


----------



## CassMT

expect a knock at the door any minute form a guy in leather, shades and bad tats

they should held this in CO, VT or NH, y'aal are abou tto get it good


----------



## Casual

sabatoa said:


> The Canadian snowboard team is at risk of losing their Canadian cred with all that smack talk. They should apologize for Shaun dropping out, like any good Canadian would.


Only the Frech Canadians are talking shit. It should be noted that they are not real Candians 

Sage Kotensburg said a few things too so... ya and thats his teammate. Also made it pretty clear that he thinks the course is fun and just as unsafe as any other slopestyle event.


----------



## hardasacatshead

CassMT said:


> expect a knock at the door any minute form a guy in leather, shades and bad tats
> 
> they should held this in CO, VT or NH, y'aal are abou tto get it good


I hope it's this guy, I know his weakness


----------



## CassMT

i was thinking more like this


----------



## NoOtherOptions

sabatoa said:


> SebToots throwing shade;
> 
> https://twitter.com/SebToots/status/431049913062133760


He's beaten seb toots before. I think seb's just mad that less eyeballs means less sponsorship opportunities. They need white, he's the sports biggest star and I don't even like him.


----------



## nillo

With the 10 day forecast, I'm seeing a new marketing tie in.

welcome to the Slushee Olympics.


----------



## ShredLife

'mo scarier:


----------



## trapper

You do mean the one on the right, right? I wouldn't want to fuck with either of them and I'm 6'5" 265 with a little bit of mma training.


----------



## ShredLife

trapper said:


> You do mean the one on the right, right? I wouldn't want to fuck with either of them and I'm 6'5" 265 with a little bit of mma training.


the tatted, bearded fellow is Aleks; Fedor's younger brother. not as scary as fedor in the ring, but he's got that homeless psychotic look going for him


----------



## ShredLife

nillo said:


> With the 10 day forecast, I'm seeing a new marketing tie in.
> 
> welcome to the Slushee Olympics.





ShredLife said:


> Slushi Olympics. Team Terje.


see post #2


----------



## Pigpen

Shaun White just pulled out of slopestyle..


----------



## hardasacatshead

No he didn't. He pulled out about 5,000 posts ago.


----------



## CassMT

from TWS



> And there’s another possible element at work here. With winning such a part of Shaun’s image it could have made more sense for him step down rather than outright loose. His whole empire is based on the fact that he’s the best as what he does, after all. Although he’s a strong slope rider he was far from the favorite heading into Sochi where he would face riders like Mark McMorris, Max Parrot, Seb Toutant, Sven Thorgren, Stale Sandbech, to name a few, all of whom stood to beat Shaun. Even with Torstein Horgmo out of the picture after breaking his collarbone, was a slope podium truly a reality for him? Perhaps not.
> 
> One other piece of fallout from this:* since the announcement came so late there won’t be time to enter an alternate rider in Shaun’s place. *Now two riders down, the slopstyle qualifiers start tomorrow at 10 a.m. Moscow time, 10 p.m. Wednesday, Pacific.


that sucks for whoever was next in line, bigtime


----------



## DiggerXJ

Whether it's White or not, how can anybody defend someone who quits on repping his sport and country In a competition we're all pushing for to be a regular event every 4 years. It's pathetic. The guy is pathetic. It'd be the same for any other athlete pulling himself out for no reason. He totally screwed slopestyle over.


----------



## trapper

I will look forward to the angry one's take on this news...


----------



## killclimbz

I just think it is an awesome slap in the face to the Olympic organizers. One of their biggest draws has backed out of an event. This will cost them big time all because of their shitty planning.


----------



## ShredLife

DiggerXJ said:


> Whether it's White or not, how can anybody defend someone who quits on repping his sport and country In a competition we're all pushing for to be a regular event every 4 years. It's pathetic. The guy is pathetic. It'd be the same for any other athlete pulling himself out for no reason. He totally screwed slopestyle over.


choke up on that butthurt, Chet. these athletes owe you nothing.


----------



## Casual

CassMT said:


> from TWS
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks for whoever was next in line, bigtime





killclimbz said:


> I just think it is an awesome slap in the face to the Olympic organizers. One of their biggest draws has backed out of an event. This will cost them big time all because of their shitty planning.


I think it's a huge dick move myself, there were plenty of other riders that would love a shot at the Olympics and he fucked them over. I think it will hurt SW more then the Olympic commitee, the rest of the field is pumped to ride, not backing down. This is the 3rd slopestyle event SW has dropped out of in the last year alone that I can think of.


----------



## Argo

I would not say they are pumped, they are making the best of the one semi rotten egg in their basket. They all dislike the course, they are just doing what they can to do their job and ride that fucking bull. Shawn is fortunate to have another event he can do after dropping slope. 

He should have pulled out a couple days earlier to allow for someone to fly in or team USA should have had an alternate there with them. It's kind of fucking stupid to not have a alternate on hand for each sport especially when your in the middle fucking nowhere that even a private charter takes 24 hours to get into unless you can afford a massive commercial size jet to charter.....


----------



## DiggerXJ

ShredLife said:


> choke up on that butthurt, Chet. these athletes owe you nothing.



You again? Booooring.


----------



## linvillegorge

ShredLife said:


> 'mo scarier:


The Emelianenko bros are bad motherfuckers, that's for sure. I wish Aleks had Fedor's drive because Fedor has said many times that he's the far more physically gifted athlete.

This pretty much says it all:










And if you're talking about scary, you gotta show his full back tattoo:










Dude is completely covered with Russian prison tats.


----------



## CassMT

this cracked me up from F

Danny Davis
Just another shaunference, lovely to be here though!


----------



## madmax

this cracked me up from F

Danny Davis
Just another shaunference, lovely to be here though!








[/QUOTE]

Does anyone have a link to the presser. I'm trying to watch and when I google it, all I get are damn articles about SW dropping out of slope.


----------



## Argo

Would be funny if it was all BS and he competed after all.


----------



## Casual

Pretty sure you can't just wishy washy your way around the Olympics, you say your out then your out.

Lots of riders posting that the course is fun and they are pumped btw, I'm not listening to media, I'm watching twitter.

Shaunference, funny haha.


----------



## ThisIsSnow

i don't hate on sw - pulling out of slopestyle was his decision, but he could definitely have pulled out earlier to give someone else a chance. 



killclimbz said:


> I just think it is an awesome slap in the face to the Olympic organizers. One of their biggest draws has backed out of an event. This will cost them big time all because of their shitty planning.


hopefully this means a better winter olympics slopestyle course a few years on, but don't forget that this is slopestyle's debut and IOC won't like losing face. They could very well get butthurt and decide that "slopestyle is too dangerous" instead of admitting that it's their fault, and remove slopestyle from the list of olympic events again.


----------



## CassMT

that is the lame part, that the alternate (anyone know who?) will not be in slope. first big loser of these olypic that haven't even started....doesn't SW have a private jet? he should fly whoever it is over today,right now.... or charter the concord or something...


----------



## ThisIsSnow

CassMT said:


> that is the lame part, that the alternate (anyone know who?) will not be in slope. first big loser of these olypic that haven't even started....doesn't SW have a private jet? he should fly whoever it is over today,right now.... or charter the concord or something...


One of these folks, probably Kyle Mack according to multiple sources (i was bored)


----------



## Jed

Casual said:


> I think it's a huge dick move myself, there were plenty of other riders that would love a shot at the Olympics and he fucked them over. I think it will hurt SW more then the Olympic commitee, the rest of the field is pumped to ride, not backing down. This is the 3rd slopestyle event SW has dropped out of in the last year alone that I can think of.


Eh - I don't blame him for dropping out. The course looks sketchy and the drop-in for the rails is plain stupid. If anything I'd bet he's probably more annoyed than anyone else at how sketchy the slopestyle course turned out.

It's a shame that they can't fly someone else in to take his place, but that's just how it goes.

I'd guess it's as much a visa issue as it is about getting them there. They haven't even been able to get reporters the hotel rooms they booked 11 months ago, so I wouldn't have much faith in their ability to process visas quickly either.


----------



## Casual

Jed said:


> Eh - I don't blame him for dropping out. The course looks sketchy and the drop-in for the rails is plain stupid. If anything I'd bet he's probably more annoyed than anyone else at how sketchy the slopestyle course turned out.
> 
> It's a shame that they can't fly someone else in to take his place, but that's just how it goes.
> 
> I'd guess it's as much a visa issue as it is about getting them there. They haven't even been able to get reporters the hotel rooms they booked 11 months ago, so I wouldn't have much faith in their ability to process visas quickly either.


And yet Sage his tweeting that the course is fun as hell? I'm not buying it, I think it's fine.

And ya, one thing I know about Russia is visas don't come easy or quickly lol. This is a good bet.


----------



## Jed

Casual said:


> And yet Sage his tweeting that the course is fun as hell? I'm not buying it, I think it's fine.
> 
> And ya, one thing I know about Russia is visas don't come easy or quickly lol. This is a good bet.


His acceptable level of danger might be higher than others.

I mean... look at the drop-in for the rails. I don't know a single experienced park rider that will look at it and say that's well built.

It's one thing to ride a sketchy park and do mellow 360s and 50/50s, it's a whole different thing to ride a sketchy park and have to do triple corks and 270 combos. I don't blame anyone who would want to pull out of that event if they feel it's too dangerous to push themselves on the course.

I know I sure as hell wouldn't want to be thinking "oh I have to completely change my pop to make up for the stupid angle of the jumps while I'm trying to do that complicated triple cork that I can barely land consistently? That's totally safe."


----------



## CassMT

from who is left i'm pulling for Sage, kids got a great attitude...hope he can at least medal


----------



## Hank Scorpio

LOL so Deadspin got the Canuck's tweets before they deleted them:










Stay classy, Canada.


----------



## kalev

Jed said:


> It's one thing to ride a sketchy park and do mellow 360s and 50/50s, it's a whole different thing to ride a sketchy park and have to do triple corks and 270 combos. I don't blame anyone who would want to pull out of that event if they feel it's too dangerous to push themselves on the course.



question is though - why wouldn't you just ride for fun then? why pull out completely?


----------



## CassMT

Hank Scorpio said:


> Stay classy, Canada.


too late, Beeber


----------



## Casual

Hank Scorpio said:


> LOL so Deadspin got the Canuck's tweets before they deleted them:
> 
> Stay classy, Canada.


Don't forget all the other countries riders that slammed him, including his teammate Sage. That tweet got deleted too lol. Danny Davis's remark was a bit of a slam no? Also his teammate ya?

Torah bright had something to say as well, funny enough she's riding slopestyle, pipe and boardercross... and she's a chick. So that says a lot haha.

Anyways, my point is it's not just Canadian riders talking shit, it's a lot of them.


----------



## Jed

kalev said:


> question is though - why wouldn't you just ride for fun then? why pull out completely?


He'd probably get just as much rage from people who would then say "You're just messing around when some guy would kill for your spot to compete for real!" or "You're not taking it seriously because you know you'd lose."

Fun can be relative too. Some riders may enjoy a gnarly park with sketchy jumps, but there are a lot of riders who will find the experience nerve wrecking worrying about getting the angles wrong, even if they dialled down their riding.


----------



## Casual

CassMT said:


> too late, Beeber


When he left Canada was a virgin and a nice boy. America fucked him up.

Jokes lol, he was always a lil punk... we don't want him back.


----------



## madmax

kalev said:


> question is though - why wouldn't you just ride for fun then? why pull out completely?


In some situations, there's a lot to be said for pulling out completely. But you should always ride it for the fun of it. k:


----------



## trapper

madmax said:


> In some situations, there's a lot to be said for pulling out completely. But you should always ride it for the fun of it. k:


That's what she said?


----------



## nillo

ShredLife said:


> see post #2


dammit:dizzy:


----------



## Hank Scorpio

These two summed it up pretty nicely:


----------



## lab49232

Hank Scorpio said:


> These two summed it up pretty nicely:


And there you have it. If they respect it and say it was the right decision than all of us have no right to criticize. It sucks and I'm beyond disappointed but it must have been the right decision for him...


----------



## Argo

And GB is hot..... That makes her comments mean so much more. Especially picturing her in a bikini saying it....


----------



## Extremo

Did anyone see Chas Guldemond's post about White? Said on FB "it was too bad that some couldn't 'man up' and compete". But the post is now gone. Chas is liking the course so it seems.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Casual said:


> Torah bright had something to say as well, funny enough she's riding slopestyle, pipe and boardercross... and she's a chick. So that says a lot haha.


Torah's comment was tongue in cheek and was more directed at giving Scotty James a bit of shit (in a friendly way because they're mates). It wasn't a malicious dig at Shaun in the same fashion as Seb's. 

She's Australian. The rest of the world has trouble understanding our sense of humour because we're smarter than you nuffies.


----------



## poutanen

hardasacatshead said:


> She's Australian. The rest of the world has trouble understanding our sense of humour because we're smarter than you nuffies.


The rest of the world has trouble understanding you in general!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Casual

hardasacatshead said:


> Torah's comment was tongue in cheek and was more directed at giving Scotty James a bit of shit (in a friendly way because they're mates). It wasn't a malicious dig at Shaun in the same fashion as Seb's.
> 
> She's Australian. The rest of the world has trouble understanding our sense of humour because we're smarter than you nuffies.


Dear lord... I understand that, I'm just saying it's not just Canadian riders talking shit... it's a lot them including his friggin team mates. Either way she was still taking a jab at SW to some degree.

Haha Put... true story.


----------



## Varza

News breaks that Shaun White pulls out of slopestyle. Thread more than doubles over night. This is entertaining!


----------



## CassMT

on a lighter note

Russia Applauds America's Efforts To Exclude Gay Athletes From Professional Sports | Video | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## hardasacatshead

poutanen said:


> The rest of the world has trouble understanding you in general!!! :yahoo:


Oi fucker!


----------



## hardasacatshead

Casual said:


> Dear lord... I understand that, I'm just saying it's not just Canadian riders talking shit... it's a lot them including his friggin team mates. Either way she was still taking a jab at SW to some degree.
> 
> Haha Put... true story.


Yeah yeah I'm not trying to make a big deal about it. Keep it in your pants.


----------



## trapper

Aussies are among the nicest people I've ever met (aside from Canadians from any province other than Quebec). They are also the craziest too.

Also, AC/DC.


----------



## ShredLife

when i was in Oz the group of surfers i ended up staying with used to drink a lot of beer. lots. when i asked why they didn't just drink liquor one of them explained to me: "Mate - if we started drinking booze now (age 19-22ish), we'd ruin our tolerance for later. we'll drink fuckloads of beer 'til we get to be like in our 40's, and _then_ we'll switch over to the liquor so we can actually still get drunk after we're middle-aged" :huh:


----------



## Pigpen

I agree with Aussies being the nicest people. When I was there, they treated me like I was a local. And they love their beer


----------



## Caffeine

CassMT said:


> I honestly thought that Superpipe and Slopestyle were the only events still in the Olympics, turns out BoarderX, Parallel Slalom, and Giant Slalom are still in there..
> 
> .i must live in a virtual cave bc i have not heard squat about the other 3, there is even a picture out of the US team and it's just Slope and Pipe riders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe i don't know who some of these peeps are
> 
> there is nothing about the other disciplines, nothing about them on the NBC schedule, i guess they are not even televised? no one gives a fuk? do we even have riders for the 'other' sb event
> 
> (also, if anyone knows where to stream live covertly, i no longer have cable and NBC won't let you watch on the computer unless you have a cable account somewhere)
> 
> also...are you psyched? i am




Ok this is off topic and I am putting my flame suit on but who think Kelly Clarks nose is just so big


----------



## CassMT

nah, she just has a small rest-of-the-face

this one stings, Ouch!


----------



## hardasacatshead

ShredLife said:


> when i was in Oz the group of surfers i ended up staying with used to drink a lot of beer. lots. when i asked why they didn't just drink liquor one of them explained to me: "Mate - if we started drinking booze now (age 19-22ish), we'd ruin our tolerance for later. we'll drink fuckloads of beer 'til we get to be like in our 40's, and _then_ we'll switch over to the liquor so we can actually still get drunk after we're middle-aged" :huh:


We tend to drink a lot of mid strength (3.5%) beers (middies) as our "daily drivers" too. Especially out where I lived, it's super fucking hot so I tend to drink a beer pretty quick because it's refreshing and kind of hydrating (even though it's not really). The lower alcohol content allows you to still drive home after a few sneaky beers after work. 

In saying that, I won't drink middies on a night out. You can drink that shit for 2 weeks straight and still not be drunk but you'll piss like a race horse the whole time.

Anyway, off topic. Let's get back to Sochi.


----------



## jdang307

Lol at all the back benchers hating on SW. Newsflash, after the olympics nobody will remember their name. Hell does anyone even know it now.

If SW didn't want to compete why even qualify, He could have ducked out after that spill he took.

Read this on another site:



> Several boarders have been hurt, they held a special meeting (of ALL athletes) to voice their concerns that the course is too dangerous/not designed properly. Look at Sochi so far, is it hard to believe that the slopestyle course could be built incorrectly??? The venues and hotels aren't finished, they have no lights, no doors (YES, I said NO DOORS) the water is brown and people are being told to not bath with it or wash their faces with it, the food is putrid with insects in it, people who booked 10 rooms over a year ago and being told they can only have 1 room, with one bed, no lights, no curtains, no internet, dogs and cats are being poisoned and burned in piles, toilets cannot be flushed, toilet paper isn't available....the list goes on and on, it's so bad that it' almost seems like a bad joke, but it's real. 50 billion dollars was spent on this mess, I dont think it's too far fetched to believe that the slopestyle course builders were corrupt inept money grubbers who don't know how to design or build a course properly.


Did they hold a special meeting regarding the danger of the course? If so, it makes their taunts that much more ingenuous.


----------



## ksup3erb

I thought they were working with the designers to fix some issues. 

Anyway, it'll just take one primetime accident and the media will pile on. I wouldn't blame them. 

Let's not fool ourselves. SW has the luxury to withdraw from slopeside. Others are just salty because they only have one shot to win anything.


----------



## hardasacatshead

jdang307 said:


> Did they hold a special meeting regarding the danger of the course? If so, it makes their taunts that much more ingenuous.


Doesn't look like it was a sit down affair but it does look like a lot of riders got together to voice their concerns at least.


----------



## Casual

I saw a special on NBC last night talking about slopestyle, they said riders are judged on height of their jumps and # of spins. :blink:

Almost forgot about that... what a farce lol.


----------



## madmax

Casual said:


> I saw a special on NBC last night talking about slopestyle, they said riders are judged on height of their jumps and # of spins. :blink:
> 
> Almost forgot about that... what a farce lol.


So basically go really fast and huck the shit out of it. In other words, Aerial Skiing.


----------



## jdang307

hardasacatshead said:


> Doesn't look like it was a sit down affair but it does look like a lot of riders got together to voice their concerns at least.


Gives the impression the ones talking shit are just salty.


----------



## hardasacatshead

madmax said:


> So basically go really fast and huck the shit out of it. In other words, Aerial Skiing.


^ This seems to be the trend doesn't it. Not really where I think it should be headed.


----------



## Pigpen

Casual said:


> I saw a special on NBC last night talking about slopestyle, they said riders are judged on height of their jumps and # of spins. :blink:


That is completely what's ruining snowboarding.

Fucking 'tuck it and huck it'
Spin it to win it is horseshit. What happened to style


----------



## CassMT

Casual said:


> I saw a special on NBC last night talking about slopestyle, they said riders are judged on height of their jumps and # of spins. :blink:
> 
> Almost forgot about that... what a farce lol.


they may have said it, but i don't think it is correct...searching


----------



## madmax

Breck is running this contest during Spring Fever:

"Mountain Dew Throwback Throwdown

Saturday, March 29th

Come check out the 3rd annual Breck Throwback halfpipe competition, presented by Mountain Dew! Watch as pro snowboarders compete for a $15,000 prize purse and take on a two-fold challenge: competing in our 22-foot halfpipe and *then a specially constructed 5-foot mini-pipe that is an exact replica of the first one built at Breck in 1985. Tricks no more than 540 degrees of rotation will be allowed, so each rider will have to get creative with straight airs, alley oops, huge slow spins, and hand plants*. This event has truly become a crowd favorite and is not to be missed!"

At least they're _trying_ to reel it in.


----------



## madmax

CassMT said:


> they may have said it, but i don't think it is correct...searching


Bob Costas also said it was like Jackass, so pretty much NBC has no idea what they're talking about with slope.


----------



## Pigpen

madmax said:


> Breck is running this contest during Spring Fever:
> 
> "Mountain Dew Throwback Throwdown
> 
> Saturday, March 29th
> 
> Come check out the 3rd annual Breck Throwback halfpipe competition, presented by Mountain Dew! Watch as pro snowboarders compete for a $15,000 prize purse and take on a two-fold challenge: competing in our 22-foot halfpipe and *then a specially constructed 5-foot mini-pipe that is an exact replica of the first one built at Breck in 1985. Tricks no more than 540 degrees of rotation will be allowed, so each rider will have to get creative with straight airs, alley oops, huge slow spins, and hand plants*. This event has truly become a crowd favorite and is not to be missed!"
> 
> At least they're _trying_ to reel it in.


THIS. This is what is needed. Good job Breck.. think it'll be televised? Or able to stream?


----------



## seant46

I think contest riding in general was always destined to head this way, where its spin as much as possibly to win. I mean back when there was only single corks people could add more style/variety of grabs like nosegrab for example because it was only a single cork where you could be more stylish naturally. No one is really able that I know of to do a triple cork with those grabs that add variety/style.

I think its just that contest riding in general kinda sucks, but Ill still watch it sometimes. Contests are usually about progression. The only solution would be to score flatspins/single/double corks with nice styled out grabs on par with triple corks that are the standard mute/indy grabs, but that would make judging even harder and more of a personal opinion than it already is. Edit.. or you could limit the amount of spins like someone above said.

If you want style, youre better off to buy some snowboard movies.


----------



## trapper

madmax said:


> Bob Costas also is a Jackass, so pretty much NBC has no idea what they're talking about with slope.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## lab49232

JPOW said:


> That is completely what's ruining snowboarding.
> 
> Fucking 'tuck it and huck it'
> Spin it to win it is horseshit. What happened to style


True but let's not forget what run won pipe at X. I think the riders are partially if not nearly completely to blame for what riding went to. They all keep trying to just spin more, finally one guy came in and decided to do a complete style run that most people thought he was crazy for but the people who matter, the judges didn't think so and giving him gold shows what they're actually most excited to see. I think there are plenty of judges (and thank god they aren't NBC hahaha) that would love to reward different styles of runs but a rider has to actually step up and do it. Davis did and I think it could change the sport if he keeps it up more people will follow. Davis even said he couldn't wait to get back to real snowboarding (aka not pipe competitions.


----------



## CassMT

> the Sochi slopestyle competitors will be judged on overall impression via a live video feed





> Though the mandatory straight air requirement will likely remain in place for Sochi, the snowboard scoring system will be changed as follows: There will be six scoring judges (not five, as there were in Vancouver) for the 2014 pipe competition and slopestyle's debut. In addition, the top and bottom scores will be dropped in Sochi to protect against biases, leaving four overall-impression scores on a 100-point scale that will be averaged, instead of added together, as Olympic scores used to be.


sounds very subjective, if a judge likes style he can score as he sees fit

Throwback Throwdown sounds Dope, can't wait to see that one!


----------



## hardasacatshead

lab49232 said:


> True but let's not forget what run won pipe at X. I think the riders are partially if not nearly completely to blame for what riding went to. They all keep trying to just spin more, finally one guy came in and decided to do a complete style run that most people thought he was crazy for but the people who matter, the judges didn't think so and giving him gold shows what they're actually most excited to see. I think there are plenty of judges (and thank god they aren't NBC hahaha) that would love to reward different styles of runs but a rider has to actually step up and do it. Davis did and I think it could change the sport if he keeps it up more people will follow. Davis even said he couldn't wait to get back to real snowboarding (aka not pipe competitions.


^ Agreed. 

Maybe the idea behind scoring based on the number of spins + height allows judging to be more objective and hence less open to scrutinisation or subjective interpretation. 

I don't think that's the way it should head and it certainly doesn't promote bringing some steeze and style back into comps.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

lab49232 said:


> True but let's not forget what run won pipe at X. I think the riders are partially if not nearly completely to blame for what riding went to. They all keep trying to just spin more, finally one guy came in and decided to do a complete style run that most people thought he was crazy for but the people who matter, the judges didn't think so and giving him gold shows what they're actually most excited to see. I think there are plenty of judges (and thank god they aren't NBC hahaha) that would love to reward different styles of runs but a rider has to actually step up and do it. Davis did and I think it could change the sport if he keeps it up more people will follow. Davis even said he couldn't wait to get back to real snowboarding (aka not pipe competitions.


LOL Davis won because SW and the other top contenders (Ayumu Hirano among them) weren't there. Sorry man, but that's the simple, unavoidable truth. Danny's X-Games gold has an asterisk next to it because he was competing against X-games alternates and Olympics rejects... anyways I'm one of many who think Davis' awkward grabs and off-balance landings aren't really "stylish" or fun to watch at all, but to each their own.

Also, if Danny says he "can't wait to get back to real snowboarding", then he should do that. Nobody is holding a gun to his head so his hypocrisy with remarks like that is laughable.

Sorry kiddies, but "spin-to-win" is here to stay. There's a reason the big-air method competition they had at X-Games a couple years back only lasted one year; it's because despite everyone clamoring for "More style!" and "enough spinning!", when it came time to get to it, nobody watched that event and it was boring as all hell.

There WILL always be a place for style in snowboarding, just don't hold your breath for it to be the deciding factor in winning comps.


----------



## Caffeine

Come on guys don't tell me that super slow spins, spins no more than 540 degrees and hand plants are more interesting to watch than triple corks and rodeos.


----------



## lab49232

Hank Scorpio said:


> LOL Davis won because SW and the other top contenders (Ayumu Hirano among them) weren't there. Sorry man, but that's the simple, unavoidable truth. Danny's X-Games gold has an asterisk next to it because he was competing against X-games alternates and Olympics rejects... anyways I'm one of many who think Davis' awkward grabs and off-balance landings aren't really "stylish" or fun to watch at all, but to each their own.
> 
> Also, if Danny says he "can't wait to get back to real snowboarding", then he should do that. Nobody is holding a gun to his head so his hypocrisy with remarks like that is laughable.
> 
> Sorry kiddies, but "spin-to-win" is here to stay. There's a reason the big-air method competition they had at X-Games a couple years back only lasted one year; it's because despite everyone clamoring for "More style!" and "enough spinning!", when it came time to get to it, nobody watched that event and it was boring as all hell.
> 
> There WILL always be a place for style in snowboarding, just don't hold your breath for it to be the deciding factor in winning comps.


The reason the Method comp only lasted one year is because the method while stylish is pretty damned boring to watch over and over and over. Why anyone thought it was a good idea is crazy. 

And you're free to not like his riding but it's super technical and I personally thought it looked pretty darn clean and not awkward especially when you consider he was basically doing everything backwards. And while yes if Shaun had been there he would likely have won but thats only because Shaun is one of the few people who can add style and grace to a triple cork and not simply make it look like he's spinning like a mad man until his board finally lands and stops him. 

And lets not forget that despite his absence there were still *tons* of double corks that didn't get the nod from the judges the way Danny's riding did.


----------



## lab49232

Caffeine said:


> Come on guys don't tell me that super slow spins, spins no more than 540 degrees and hand plants are more interesting to watch than triple corks and rodeos.


Too be honest now that there's a triple cork 14 I just end up seeing a blur in the air and it looks no better than a lot of doubles and 12s. However watching super laid out controlled hits are crazy to watch for me. Pipe it is more stylish than slope, slope going beyond a basic double cork each extra spin and invert make it no more appealing, I mean if it weren't for announcers most of the public wouldn't even see and notice the extra 180.


----------



## CassMT

i guess we'll see what the sochi judges like, Danny will most likely throw the same run that won at X, why wouldn't he


----------



## lab49232

CassMT said:


> i guess we'll see what the sochi judges like, Danny will most likely throw the same run that won at X, why wouldn't he


Yup, that's what I expect. And I don't expect it to win, or even medal. The olympics as all this talk has shown is a completely different platform. I do think he keeps riding like that and improving and adding more to it and he could continue to do well in other comps though. Only way to know is to watch and that's exciting :yahoo:


----------



## Casual

madmax said:


> Bob Costas also said it was like Jackass, so pretty much NBC has no idea what they're talking about with slope.


Ya this. My point was that NBC don't know shit lol.


----------



## Pigpen

Hank Scorpio said:


> LOL Davis won because SW and the other top contenders (Ayumu Hirano among them) weren't there. Sorry man, but that's the simple, unavoidable truth. Danny's X-Games gold has an asterisk next to it because he was competing against X-games alternates and Olympics rejects... anyways I'm one of many who think Davis' awkward grabs and off-balance landings aren't really "stylish" or fun to watch at all, but to each their own.
> 
> Also, if Danny says he "can't wait to get back to real snowboarding", then he should do that. Nobody is holding a gun to his head so his hypocrisy with remarks like that is laughable.
> 
> Sorry kiddies, but "spin-to-win" is here to stay. There's a reason the big-air method competition they had at X-Games a couple years back only lasted one year; it's because despite everyone clamoring for "More style!" and "enough spinning!", when it came time to get to it, nobody watched that event and it was boring as all hell.
> 
> There WILL always be a place for style in snowboarding, just don't hold your breath for it to be the deciding factor in winning comps.


Are you literally fucking retarded? So you're saying Danny Davis had no chance of getting gold if SW was there? Actually yeah, he still would have won it, sorry to bust your Shaun White boner


----------



## 209Cali

I personally hope SW pulls out that triple that he hasn't landed


----------



## jdang307

> "Everybody else is against Shaun," said Iouri Podladtchikov, one of White's toughest competitors in halfpipe and his closest friend among elite snowboarders. "Everybody is jealous. He's got all the money. He's got everything that everyone could wish for.
> 
> "What they're really jealous about is that commitment – that mindset that when you wake up, you can't just let time pass. You have this mission in your head. You have these great ideas. You think about putting the run together or going a little higher. Making all those little extras that will work into the direction of your big picture.
> 
> "So many of those people that just lean back and hate about him, what they're most jealous about is that they don't have that urge."


Interesting take.

And here is another:


> "The thing with Shaun is, he's got a line at Target, which is great to get kids into Shaun White and snowboarding," said American Danny Davis, another top halfpipe competitor. "But it's tough when you don't give too much back to snowboarding."
> 
> Davis, as is the case with all of White's competitors, marvels at White's ability on snow. It's the sort they wish he would devote solely to snowboarding, and to promoting those core ideals of riding for fun and camaraderie, instead of empire building. Most snowboarders see the two as mutually exclusive. At the same time, they acknowledge the power of White in drawing kids to the sport, and they struggle to reconcile that with the long-held, difficult-to-break beliefs of a community built on counterculture ideals.
> 
> "You can't discredit him," Davis said. "He's insanely talented. He has worked very hard, and those who work hard are often luckier. You can't hate him for that.
> 
> "I hate to talk too much [expletive] on him because he's not a bad person. He's just different than me. I truly love snowboarding."


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/the-yi...w-snowboarders-can-t-stand-him-195037814.html


----------



## Hank Scorpio

JPOW said:


> Are you literally fucking retarded? So you're saying Danny Davis had no chance of getting gold if SW was there? Actually yeah, he still would have won it, sorry to bust your Shaun White boner


LMAO the level of sheer idiocy in this post is astounding. I know some babies were dropped on their head, but your parents must have pitched you repeatedly into a brick wall.

There's a reason Danny hasn't beaten Shaun in a major comp in nearly 4 years... it's because he's not as good. Fact.

He doesn't go as high as White, he doesn't land as well as White and constantly has to readjust his line, he doesn't have as many tricks (although his double corks let you know he does try) etc etc etc

It's not just Shaun who's way out of Danny's league either; Ayumu Hirano is another one who goes higher, rides smoother, and has a larger plethora of tricks, which is why he took silver in the X games and the US Open last year... and again, he was out of X Games this year to train for the Olympics, which allowed Davis to sneak in there and win one.

Assuming you don't have down syndrome, you should be able to figure out how most of the top competitors who routinely beat Danny NOT being at X-Games helped him win this one.

Then again. you're a Minnesotan which means three things:

1) You made poor life choices
2) You are obligated to nuthug your local hero Davis
3) You don't have mountains and don't actually know much about snowboarding


----------



## CassMT

real dropout reason press conference



LMAO


----------



## Hank Scorpio

CassMT said:


> real dropout reason press conference
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO


LOL seems legit.

"I just f*ckin quit."


----------



## ThisIsSnow

CassMT said:


> real dropout reason press conference
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO


:laugh: best post in this thread so far :laugh:

and probably the best post there will ever be, now that this thread has been hijacked by shaun white fanboys and shaun white haters


----------



## CassMT

'elegant selfies', hahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Deacon

Hank Scorpio said:


> Then again. you're a Minnesotan which means three things:
> 
> 1) You made poor life choices
> 2) You are obligated to nuthug your local hero Davis
> 3) You don't have mountains and don't actually know much about snowboarding












Hey Hank, while you've got your head up your ass, take a look for your brain.


----------



## trapper

Wait, wait, wait. Davis is OUR local hero, not Minnesota's. Lol


----------



## Pigpen

trapper said:


> Wait, wait, wait. Davis is OUR local hero, not Minnesota's. Lol


YOU are correct lol he is from Michigan, not Minnesota. Which is why I'm confused as to why he's my local hero...


----------



## Hank Scorpio

trapper said:


> Wait, wait, wait. Davis is OUR local hero, not Minnesota's. Lol


Same difference. No mountains, poor life choices, etc.



JPOW said:


> YOU are correct lol he is from Michigan, not Minnesota. Which is why I'm confused as to why he's my local hero...


LOL you're also clearly quite butthurt which is why you PM'd me this:










Lol


----------



## ThisIsSnow

CassMT said:


> real dropout reason press conference
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO





guys, i think i figured out the real reason SW dropped from slopestyle - he can't get his morning breakfast yoghurt


----------



## lab49232

Hank Scorpio said:


> Same difference. No mountains, poor life choices, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you're also clearly quite butthurt which is why you PM'd me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


Come on Hank, you got called, now it's just getting sad...


----------



## lab49232

CassMT said:


> real dropout reason press conference
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO


And dear God while I happen to respect White, this is gold. Like Sochi Snowboarding Slopestyle gold. The creator of this should get that medal since the competition is now looking like it wont be half as great as this is!


----------



## Hank Scorpio

lab49232 said:


> Come on Hank, you got called, now it's just getting sad...


Lol yeah man, a guy who can't refute any of my points and instead PMs me raging, bragging about sponsors and telling me my parents should kill themselves all because he doesn't like my opinion about the riding style of a pro snowboarder is definitely me "getting called".

Serious question lab: you trolling or just an idiot?


----------



## Supra

Hank Scorpio said:


> Same difference. No mountains, poor life choices, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you're also clearly quite butthurt which is why you PM'd me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


LOL
JPow = 12 years old

Now, I'm an impartial bystander but someone who pm's someone and wishes death on their parents (and them) - WTF?
then goes on to mention his 4 sponsors! WTF?


----------



## Varza

Hahaha, this thread just keeps getting better! *munches on popcorn*

SW's decision seems sensible to me. I mean, it's too bad, but I can fully understand the fear of breaking yourself on a less-than-ideal course...


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Supra said:


> LOL
> JPow = 12 years old
> 
> Now, I'm an impartial bystander but someone who pm's someone and wishes death on their parents (and them) - WTF?
> then goes on to mention his 4 sponsors! WTF?


Lol this. Feel free to disagree with someone's opinion of another rider, but to get so upset by a stranger on the internet that you PM them and tell them they and their parents should die and then continue to seek validation and attention by randomly bringing up how many sponsors you have... All jokes aside, that's honestly pathetic. 

Anyways, I'll leave him to rage. Now back to Sochi and your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## ridinbend

Varza said:


> Hahaha, this thread just keeps getting better! *munches on popcorn*
> 
> SW's decision seems sensible to me. I mean, it's too bad, but I can fully understand the fear of breaking yourself on a less-than-ideal course...


Apparently his peers don't see it that way.

Y! SPORTS


----------



## Supra

stupid article


----------



## jdang307

On a lighter note, apparently the whole continent of Africa has never won a medal (for obvious reasons) throughout the history of the winter olympics.

But I gotta give it up to these guys for trying. It's a battle just to get to the olympics.

Y! SPORTS


----------



## jtg

The judging is hilariously bad. Almost as hilariously bad as the announcer. McMorris looked mighty confused after he laid down the only triple cork and a flawless run (with broken ribs) and got an 89.


----------



## frankzinger

Yeah, I was almost as surpised at McMorris' score as I was at the fact that he managed to pull a clean triple cork with a broken rib!

I must say, hats off to him for coping so well. But it is a bit of a bummer for him not being straight through to the final with that rib (or ribs?).


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Go ahead Ståle !! Make us proud. ...


----------



## ACairngormFace

The judging so far has been awful. They don't five a fuck about style and sketchy 1440's are praised better than perfect triple corks!? Billy Morgan's run with 2 doubles and a triple only came 5th in his heat, from now on we're going too see a lot more flat spins.


----------



## trapper

Where the fuck are you guys watching this?


----------



## ACairngormFace

trapper said:


> where the fuck are you guys watching this?


bbc ---------


----------



## ThisIsSnow

with a VPN?


----------



## hardasacatshead

I'm watching on BBC as well. But from the UK so no VPN required. 

The girls slope style was on this morning and was pretty entertaining. A couple of nasty falls off the kickers. I felt sorry for the New Zealand girls though, all 4 of them in the same heat sucks a bit. Not that I would expect a couple of them to make it through the semis anywhere. 

Torah Bright did well, nothing outrageous but nice clean landings, long grabs and nice smooth spins :thumbsup:


----------



## ACairngormFace

ThisIsSnow said:


> with a VPN?


Nope, Scotland's a part of the UK...for now.


----------



## trapper

Fucking bummer man, I'm going to be at the mercy of NBC and will have to wait until tonight I guess.


----------



## killclimbz

Wow, so Hank Scorpio you want to complain about the PM and then try to clown it on the open forum? Call daddy then flaunt it in front of the class... That is a super bitch move.

Jpow, doesn't excuse your ass either. Taking it to PM is lame. There is an ignore function on the forum. You don't like them, use it.

Both of you are now on my shit list. Keep it up and we'll part ways.


----------



## ThisIsSnow

ACairngormFace said:


> Nope, Scotland's a part of the UK...for now.


didn't see your location :laugh: lucky you, guess i'll have to wait for youtube highlights.


----------



## snowklinger

killclimbz said:


> Wow, so Hank Scorpio you want to complain about the PM and then try to clown it on the open forum? Call daddy then flaunt it in front of the class... That is a super bitch move.
> 
> Jpow, doesn't excuse your ass either. Taking it to PM is lame. There is an ignore function on the forum. You don't like them, use it.
> 
> Both of you are now on my shit list. Keep it up and we'll part ways.


Gold!, to the splitboarder from Berthoud.


----------



## ACairngormFace

hardasacatshead said:


> I'm watching on BBC as well. But from the UK so no VPN required.
> 
> The girls slope style was on this morning and was pretty entertaining. A couple of nasty falls off the kickers. I felt sorry for the New Zealand girls though, all 4 of them in the same heat sucks a bit. Not that I would expect a couple of them to make it through the semis anywhere.
> 
> Torah Bright did well, nothing outrageous but nice clean landings, long grabs and nice smooth spins :thumbsup:


Yeah, the women's slopestyle was great. The men's was insane rotation after rotation (really impressive but everything was lost in a blur:dizzy.

I loved how the women would go into these huge 3's and 5's, really slow and controlled and they were going so far and high!


----------



## hardasacatshead

Yeah man I was really impressed. Obviously they don't throw down with the same intensity as the men but I have a lot of respect for their skill for sure.


----------



## Banjo

you should be able to watch this in North America on the CBC website....


----------



## trapper

Banjo said:


> you should be able to watch this in North America on the CBC website....


"This video is not working or not available in your territory."


----------



## Flee21

You can download the nbc olympics app and their "Live Extra" app to stream them or go to the website to stream it. Not sure if there is a TV channel that will have it until NBC tonight...:icon_scratch:

Edit: I got that same message earlier this morning


----------



## Argo

You have to have an acceptable cable provider and a login for them.


----------



## sabatoa

Go here guys to access BBC content in the USA:

If you don't have cable and still want to watch Sochi, here's how. : snowboarding


----------



## Flee21

Argo said:


> You have to have an acceptable cable provider and a login for them.


Verizon works but it's too late now...


----------



## trapper

Thanks guys don't have cable (Directv) and probably shouldn't be installing shit on my work laptop. I guess I'll just hang on and wait until tonight. Though I'm sure that I'll probably be disappointed in the coverage on NBC.


----------



## Flee21

sabatoa said:


> Go here guys to access BBC content in the USA:
> 
> If you don't have cable and still want to watch Sochi, here's how. : snowboarding


Good shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## sabatoa

trapper said:


> Thanks guys don't have cable (Directv) and probably shouldn't be installing shit on my work laptop. I guess I'll just hang on and wait until tonight. Though I'm sure that I'll probably be disappointed in the coverage on NBC.


Portable apps bro.

I have a thumb drive that has chrome portable installed along with the chrome extension apps. No trace of it on my work laptop.


----------



## trapper

sabatoa said:


> Portable apps bro.
> 
> I have a thumb drive that has chrome portable installed along with the chrome extension apps. No trace of it on my work laptop.


Nice. 

10char


----------



## poutanen

sabatoa said:


> Portable apps bro.
> 
> I have a thumb drive that has chrome portable installed along with the chrome extension apps. No trace of it on my work laptop.


+1, I run Firefox portable, Irfanview portable and Fre:ac portable on my work laptop. Nothing to install, I just leave them in files on my desktop. If I want to take them with me, toss on a USB stick.


----------



## sabatoa

Damn, chick got wrecked on Slopestyle.










Norway's Kjersti Buaas.

She's still alive. I guess she laid there in obvious pain for a bit and no medical came out to help her and she eventually walked off to the side on her own. 

These Olympics man...


----------



## hardasacatshead

I watched that live, looked nasty. Medical did come but not before her coach was able to (presumably) strap in and ride down to her. It looked like her hip took a lot of the brunt, followed by her face. Ouch.


----------



## Argo

That may be some of nor ways team medical issues too. I know the 3 team doctors for us snowboarding and they are on slope with boards and skis ready to go down and help. They know they can't depend on the Olympic staff.


----------



## Argo

hardasacatshead said:


> I watched that live, looked nasty. Medical did come but not before her coach was able to (presumably) strap in and ride down to her. It looked like her hip took a lot of the brunt, followed by her face. Ouch.


Her boobs too....at least the left one!


----------



## sabatoa

Instagram

I'm glad she's okay. That bounce though. oof.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Argo said:


> Her boobs too....at least the left one!



I don't know how to respond to that. I'm... stumped :dunno:


----------



## Kevin137

If you want to watch BBC anywhere in the world, then you can try...

FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION

They also do apps as well, so can watch mobile, and no VPN needed...


----------



## CassMT

that course, jeez it's tight, everything bunched up at the beginning it seems, they drop in and bam, strait to rail. the whole rail section seems 'challenging' holyfuk

missed the live coverage of that qualifier, but i see mcmorris and sage get another try to get to the final? wow, tough frikkn comp


----------



## hardasacatshead

There was another girl who knuckled big time, looked horrible. I'll try to find a clip.


----------



## madmax

hardasacatshead said:


> I don't know how to respond to that. I'm... stumped :dunno:


Poor boob


----------



## killclimbz

Well at least it is not just snowboarding they are screwing the pooch on...

Olympic Women’s Downhill Halted Because Jump Was Too Big

This Olympics is headed to full blown train wreck status.


----------



## madmax

IOC is awesome


----------



## ThisIsSnow

in the meantime...

Sochi Hotel Guests Complain About Topless Portraits of Putin in Rooms at Olympics : The New Yorker


----------



## CassMT

such a stud


----------



## CassMT

todd richards on the slope judging thus far...










Sage...










think i saw some of that, the BBC guys were like "1440! i think! was it?! yes, 1440!' but the slow mo replay looked like a 12 to me, haha...w/e!


`
`
`
`
`
`Holyshit, this has to go in the record...from USA today, awesome explanation of the switch method










FTW! LOL!


----------



## ThisIsSnow

CassMT said:


> `Holyshit, this has to go in the record...from USA today, awesome explanation of the switch method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW! LOL!


oh wow i never realized that i could do a switch method! i've been pulling them off with such ease and steeze i guess i can be Danny Davis after all!!!


----------



## Casual

Lol wow. Listenin to 4 chatty mid 30 something woman on a talk show talk about Olympic snowboarding. Haha. It's like a car accident, can't change the channel.


----------



## Mel M

killclimbz said:


> Well at least it is not just snowboarding they are screwing the pooch on...
> 
> Olympic Women’s Downhill Halted Because Jump Was Too Big
> 
> This Olympics is headed to full blown train wreck status.


Russian physics...


----------



## Casual

Oh yobeat... 

A Bad Lip Reading: Shaun White Drops Out of Slopestyle - YouTube

Elligant selfies haha.


----------



## CassMT

showed that to my fam last night, they about died


----------



## ThisIsSnow

i just saw one of Sage's earlier runs in the x games qualifiers, he did a eurocarve (or at least half a turn) right in the middle of a run :blink:






definitely rooting for him for slopestyle!


----------



## NZRide

LOL at that switch "method" explanation. The commentary was so shit had to mute it and make my own commentary up. The guy sounded like a ski guy that was watching it for the first time, calling flat spins double corks, did not know switch, backside or frontside, or able to count rotations correctly. Usually just resortign to calling them rotations. Wow what a butt-hole.
Anyone know if there is any source of decent commentary, could stream alongside the footage for the semis and finals tomorrow?
I was all for seeing slopestyle in the Olympics, and have been looking forward to it, but the lame team outfits and Sochi vests, uninformed droll commentary, and unpredictable scoring are bringing all the possible negatives one could have dreamt up, into life. The olympic governing body sure knows how to fuck up a good thing.


----------



## Argo

BBC has Craig mcmorris commentating and he does pretty well.


----------



## CassMT

CBC i think...BBC guys are beyond fing clueless, LOL


----------



## ShredLife

hahaha fuck russia in the ass with a vodka bottle. 


competitive snowboarding is retarded.


----------



## ACairngormFace

So...anyone been watching the ice-skating?


----------



## CassMT

hey, CBC has the full qualify sessions still up

CBC Sports - FULL EVENT: Women's slopestyle qualifying (webcast)


----------



## CassMT

ACairngormFace said:


> So...anyone been watching the ice-skating?


tried to watch with my wife, but all i can think of is this






i was ruining it for her with my comments and laughter, so i left, LOL


----------



## madmax

Photographic Proof That Sochi Is A Godforsaken Hellscape Right Now

Oof


----------



## Extremo

Anyone see today's qualifiers? Level of riding is the best I've ever seen. Everyone is landing their runs. Course looks flawless. Dudes I've never heard of are throwing down. Clemens Schnatschneddder or some shit put down a massive 1440 triple. Finals is going to be interesting for sure.


Edit: And McMorris got fucking robbed. a double 900, a double 10, and a triple 1440, all landed with not a hand down and he ended up 7th. It was the 2nd best run of the heat. He should tell them to fuck off and go home. The judging and announcing is a fucking joke.


----------



## seant46

Is there any highlight vids of the qualifiers?


----------



## MelC

Highly recommend the CBC Sochi app if you are in Canada. Great streaming coverage of the events, news, standings, schedule etc.


----------



## CassMT

mcmorris' 2nd run

CBC Sports - Mark McMorris's 2nd run in slopestyle qualifying heat

his face when he sees the score is like WTF, justifiably....i can only think the judges didn't care for the rail part cuz, yeh, the jumps were crazy


----------



## seant46

^Thanks!!!!


----------



## lab49232

Anybody got any links that work in the good ol U.S. of A?


----------



## CassMT

meanwhile, in other parts of Russia:














































just while we have this intermission...


----------



## ThisIsSnow

https://twitter.com/SochiProblems


followed.


----------



## ThisIsSnow

Also,



lab49232 said:


> Anybody got any links that work in the good ol U.S. of A?


If you don't have cable and still want to watch Sochi, here's how. : snowboarding

TLDR: install Hola (free VPN) on Chrome, go to CBC site, profit.


----------



## scotty100

$50 billion for putin's zombie apocalypse on slush. Easily the most bizarre olympics ever.


----------



## kaborkian

Just saw mcmorris's 2nd run from today, and the interview afterwards. Yes, he was fucking robbed, and he said so in the interview. Course he said it in Canadian..."the landings are really flat and my rib hurts, I'm not very happy right now. I have no words for my score". Where's the "fuck you Russian judges"?


----------



## CassMT

weird thing is they weren't russians, everyone gave a pretty low score 










maybe they didn't like his face?


----------



## linvillegorge

I was watching some of the women's qualifiers and that Norwegian chick went down HARD. I honestly don't know what she's doing there. She just looked bad. Like someone who was endangering themselves trying to ride way beyond their ability and comfort level. I respect the guts, but she just didn't look like she belonged at this level. 

The American chick from Tahoe was going way bigger than the rest of the girls. She was carrying some of those jumps damn near to the bottom of the landing areas. You don't see the girls doing that. That was impressive.


----------



## ksup3erb

linvillegorge said:


> I was watching some of the women's qualifiers and that Norwegian chick went down HARD. I honestly don't know what she's doing there. She just looked bad. Like someone who was endangering themselves trying to ride way beyond their ability and comfort level. I respect the guts, but she just didn't look like she belonged at this level.


Silje? I think she ate some bad borscht and has the runs. (they said she was sick).


----------



## linvillegorge

ksup3erb said:


> Silje? I think she ate some bad borscht and has the runs. (they said she was sick).


I don't know if that was her or not, but some chick ate shit hard and looked just awful doing it. At no point in her run did she look like she belonged. Sucks if she was sick. That massive bail won't do anything to help that.


----------



## CassMT

this one?


----------



## speedjason

kaborkian said:


> Just saw mcmorris's 2nd run from today, and the interview afterwards. Yes, he was fucking robbed, and he said so in the interview. Course he said it in Canadian..."the landings are really flat and my rib hurts, I'm not very happy right now. I have no words for my score". Where's the "fuck you Russian judges"?


really didnt expect his score being that low. it was a clean run and pretty hard tricks.:dunno:
idk why people doing flat spins are getting identical scores than those doing triple corks.


----------



## ksup3erb

CassMT said:


> this one?


Different than who I was thinking of.


----------



## speedjason

CassMT said:


> this one?


when I turned on the tv half way I thought it was SW.:laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge

Yep, that's the one I was talking about. That was rough.


----------



## F1EA

CassMT said:


> weird thing is they weren't russians, everyone gave a pretty low score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe they didn't like his face?


I think he lost some points on the rails section. It was so-so. The jumps were fantastic though, i also expected much better score. His run was definitely better than some guys ahead of him.

Max Parrot though... he absolutely nailed it.


----------



## CassMT

she's damn tough


----------



## jtg

U.S. Olympic gymnast to be snowboarding judge at Sochi Olympics | OlympicTalk

Well there's your problem....


----------



## ShredLife




----------



## NSXRguy

So what's with the rumor that white is going for the triple cork in the pipe????


----------



## NSXRguy

And how does it make sense for non snowboarders to judge snowboarding? How do you judge something that you cannot do yourself? Da fak


----------



## ShredLife

NSXRguy said:


> And how does it make sense for non snowboarders to judge snowboarding? How do you judge something that you cannot do yourself? Da fak


snowboarders have 0 control over snowboarding in the olympics. never have. the IOC gave it to the FIS: FIS-Ski 


that's why we boycott. 



team Terje.


----------



## jtg

Really, this is all Shaun White's fault


----------



## seant46

NSXRguy said:


> So what's with the rumor that white is going for the triple cork in the pipe????


Holy shit I just google'd that:






Talk about a death trick waiting to happen as if doubles werent sketchy enough in pipe...


----------



## linvillegorge

Dude's a bad man in that stunt ditch. Ain't no denying it.


----------



## seant46

linvillegorge said:


> Dude's a bad man in that stunt ditch. Ain't no denying it.


Yeah no kidding. I dont doubt he'll land the triple in pipe at some point even if its not in sochi

Edit: Heres the full video for those interested: http://whitelines.com/features/snowboard-movies/shaun-whites-russia-calling-the-film-and-the-review.html


----------



## mojo maestro

Somebody please post a pic of Torah doing her booty shake at the bottom of the course.


----------



## DiggerXJ

I think that video, albeit made by him, does a great job of building up this pipe at Sochi. They build the drama really well but you know damn well he's going to land that triple and probably have the greatest run of all time. Goin out with a bang!


----------



## hardasacatshead

mojo maestro said:


> Somebody please post a pic of Torah doing her booty shake at the bottom of the course.


You wouldn't like it mate. Especially since the Aussie girls' pants seems to be two sizes too tight and all...


----------



## CassMT

'stunt ditch" haha, i like that....hope someone pulls a switch method in that stunt ditch!

is BBC or CBC showing that next Slope semifinal? i see the final is tonight, but not finding anything about the semi


----------



## NSXRguy

I think the womens division needs somebody butch to start doing what the men are doing to push the rest of the women to progress


----------



## ACairngormFace

CassMT said:


> 'stunt ditch" haha, i like that....hope someone pulls a switch method in that stunt ditch!
> 
> is BBC or CBC showing that next Slope semifinal? i see the final is tonight, but not finding anything about the semi


The semi's and final on saturday starting at 05.30, both covered by the BBC. Maybe for you it's tonight due to the times zones.


----------



## madmax

Dan Brisse was none too pleased. Travis Rice posted something about it too.


----------



## dubstatic

NSXRguy said:


> I think the womens division needs somebody butch to start doing what the men are doing to push the rest of the women to progress


do you mean kelly clark?


----------



## linvillegorge

dubstatic said:


> do you mean kelly clark?


Ouch.

But, it's true.

Did you watch Jamie Anderson in slopestyle? She's not doing the level of tricks the men are doing, but I was damn impressed by how big she was going off of the jumps. She was carrying those things well down the landing zone, she was definitely going significantly bigger than the rest of the field.


----------



## Argo

jtg said:


> Really, this is all Shaun White's fault


Shawn was not the first to throw the cork or double cork....... He was like 13 when someone else was doing them


----------



## MeanJoe

linvillegorge said:


> Did you watch Jamie Anderson in slopestyle? She's not doing the level of tricks the men are doing, but I was damn impressed by how big she was going off of the jumps. She was carrying those things well down the landing zone, she was definitely going significantly bigger than the rest of the field.


Honestly, I enjoyed the women's qualifier more than the men's. Something about the slower and lower number of rotations really allows for a more stylish visual. Yes, the men are doing more technical tricks but I'm really over the "cram as many rotations into a jump as possible" aspect of competition riding.


----------



## trapper

MeanJoe said:


> Honestly, I enjoyed the women's qualifier more than the men's. Something about the slower and lower number of rotations really allows for a more stylish visual. Yes, the men are doing more technical tricks but I'm really over the "cram as many rotations into a jump as possible" aspect of competition riding.


+1

10char


----------



## linvillegorge

MeanJoe said:


> Honestly, I enjoyed the women's qualifier more than the men's. Something about the slower and lower number of rotations really allows for a more stylish visual. Yes, the men are doing more technical tricks but I'm really over the "cram as many rotations into a jump as possible" aspect of competition riding.


I completely agree with you. Some of my favorite shit to watch in snowboarding is the guys hitting huge backcountry booters and just doing a big laid out 360, method, or backflip. Shit just looks sick. I respect the hell out of all the guys doing triple corks and whatnot, but I think it's just so far over my head that I can't really even comprehend it.


----------



## CassMT

they made usa wear the christmas sweaters for the opening, i'm so embarrassed! lol

the other great event you don't see anywhere but the olympics: short track speed skating, badass with strategy, really fun if you get into it


----------



## sabatoa

I want to destroy their sweaters


----------



## CassMT

putin on stage rt now

Putin! anyone speak french? putin borbelle de merde!

you'll notive the french announcer always is careful to say 'Pooteen' instead of 'Pyutain', ha


----------



## trapper

You know, I like the snowboard uniform more after watching the slopestyle yesterday. Better than Canada's in fact. I guess it's grown on me.

Hate those sweaters though. God damn man!


----------



## linvillegorge

I hate both the uniforms and the sweaters.


----------



## madmax

MeanJoe said:


> Honestly, I enjoyed the women's qualifier more than the men's. Something about the slower and lower number of rotations really allows for a more stylish visual. Yes, the men are doing more technical tricks but I'm really over the "cram as many rotations into a jump as possible" aspect of competition riding.


The X Games women's pipe was the same. Some serious style being thrown there instead of spin to win.


----------



## sabatoa

aaand there goes water on the keyboard. hahah


----------



## sabatoa

trapper said:


> You know, I like the snowboard uniform more after watching the slopestyle yesterday. Better than Canada's in fact. I guess it's grown on me.
> 
> Hate those sweaters though. God damn man!


That's just the nationalism kool-aid coursing through your veins.


----------



## hardasacatshead

MeanJoe said:


> Honestly, I enjoyed the women's qualifier more than the men's. Something about the slower and lower number of rotations really allows for a more stylish visual. Yes, the men are doing more technical tricks but I'm really over the "cram as many rotations into a jump as possible" aspect of competition riding.


^ I totally agree. The men were more entertaining on the rails but I'm bored of seeing hucked spins. I'm absolutely in awe of their skill but it's turned into aerial gymnastics a bit.


----------



## Flee21

sabatoa said:


> aaand there goes water on the keyboard. hahah


"his mother wears underwear with dick-holes in them"

such a classic...


----------



## boarderaholic

What Is Going On Here? [Update]

Oh my.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Fucking brilliant. Some of those comments are funny as fuck.


----------



## trapper

sabatoa said:


> That's just the nationalism kool-aid coursing through your veins.


Whatever man, I've told before if anything I'm more Canadian than American, lol.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to go fill Buck Nasty's momma's water bowl.


----------



## sabatoa

trapper said:


> Whatever man, I've told before if anything I'm more Canadian than American, lol.


Sorry


----------



## linvillegorge

Well, Scotty Lago seems to be enjoying his time in Russia...


----------



## onel0wcubn

bad ass!!!!!!!


----------



## linvillegorge

Everyone should remember Scotty's last Olympic adventure that ended up with him getting uninvited from the Olympic village. :laugh:










The point of all of this is that Scotty Lago is the fucking man.


----------



## andrewdod

Good ole New Hampshire boy is just having fun!


----------



## CassMT

i hope she got uninvited too, looks to me like it was all her fault


----------



## madmax

CassMT said:


> i hope she got uninvited too, looks to me like it was all her fault


It was setup by a tabloid. She worked for them. It was a trap.


----------



## onel0wcubn

OH NOO ITS A TRAP!!!


----------



## trapper

Did someone say trap?


----------



## linvillegorge

CassMT said:


> i hope she got uninvited too, looks to me like it was all her fault


Pretty sure she probably got invited... invited to accompany Scotty to his room :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211

Since I start work right around the time most of the SB events seem to be televised, (...and I'm too lazy to google search for it when I get home.)

...does anyone have a link to stream the various slopestyle events? 



3G's awful slow on my phone, so I haven't read this entire thread yet. If it's been posted already? A caustic reply, dripping with sarcasm (and a page #) would be greatly appreciated!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin137

chomps1211 said:


> ...does anyone have a link to stream the various slopestyle events?


Yes there is an app for that, or a website... 

FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION

NO VPN REQUIRED for the BBC where it is shown in ENGLISH...


----------



## chomps1211

Thanks Kevin, Appreciate that. (...although once I saw a channel titled "Bikini Babes?" Did you really think I'd ever get to the BBC channel?) 

Seriously tho, There's a local girl competing in the slope style events. She was a last minute addition and apparently she made it thru the qualifying rounds to compete for a medal. It'd be nice to be able to see her event. So far I've missed all the qualifying snowboard events. 

I'll check that link out when I get home tonight.


----------



## Kevin137

chomps1211 said:


> Thanks Kevin, Appreciate that. (...although once I saw a channel titled "Bikini Babes?" Did you really think I'd ever get to the BBC channel?)
> 
> Seriously tho, There's a local girl competing in the slope style events. She was a last minute addition and apparently she made it thru the qualifying rounds to compete for a medal. It'd be nice to be able to see her event. So far I've missed all the qualifying snowboard events.
> 
> I'll check that link out when I get home tonight.


I use it a lot because of the simple use, can't be bothered with setting up a VPN on my iPhone, and this is very simple, and gets the BBC and since i am in Norway it means i can watch UK tv in bed simply by mirroring my iPad to the Apple TV which is why i was looking in the first place when i came across this...


----------



## CassMT

get em while they're hot


----------



## jtg

oh man mcmorris almost had that in the bag. he must be frustrated/nervous as hell now. especially because he should have qualified yesterday.


----------



## linvillegorge

Yep, McMo down to one last run just to make the finals. 

It'll be interesting to see what he does with this last run. Throw his same run or dial it back a little to play it safe. Dude's gotta be nervous as shit right now.


----------



## DevilWithin

CassMT said:


> get em while they're hot


Haha...that is awesome! Good find. Opening ceremony fail. 

For those that didn't watch the opening ceremony, they had some light sculpture that went from the snowflake looking thing on the top right and opened up into what was supposed to be the 5 Olympic Rings. The one in the top right didn't work though.


----------



## seant46

Man those straight up backflips are ugly. At least do some corks!


----------



## linvillegorge

I don't care what anybody says, that big ass laid out backflip that cat just threw there at the end was sick as hell! :thumbsup:


----------



## schuyler

can't seem to find the bbc channel on the FILMON site Kevin listed above....

anyone have any luck with that site or others for streaming events?

thanks


----------



## jtg

Sochi 2014: Snowboard slopestyle - BBC Sport

use unblock-us.com, free for a week


----------



## seant46

McMo Clutch!!!


----------



## seant46

What are the judges doing


----------



## jtg

Wtf judges?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## F1EA

seant46 said:


> What are the judges doing


89.25 !?!?

WTF
That is utter and blatant horse shit.


----------



## linvillegorge

What in the fuck is going on with McMo's scores??? He's in all likelihood going to the finals, but that was easily the best run of this qualifier and they have him 3rd???


----------



## GuelphNoob

McMo technically should have qualified yesterday. The judging system is a big f**k up.


----------



## linvillegorge

Vladimir Putin has two daughters. McMo must have been tag teaming both of them ever since he landed in Russia for this shit to be happening.


----------



## linvillegorge

That was a fucked up score for that last guy too. This is fucking bullshit. :thumbsdown:


----------



## seant46

linvillegorge said:


> That was a fucked up score for that last guy too. This is fucking bullshit. :thumbsdown:


Its almost like theyre pulling numbers out of a hat lol


----------



## ryannorthcott

Yes judging seems suspect to say the least. McMorris definitely had the best run in that field. Oh well the finals will separate the men from the boys.


----------



## jtg

Yeah, nobody is standing behind the judge scores anymore. The BBC announcers stopped calling the runs and were just asking WTF about the mcmorris score for the next 2 riders. The podium is gonna cause riots.


----------



## linvillegorge

ryannorthcott said:


> Yes judging seems suspect to say the least. McMorris definitely had the best run in that field. Oh well the finals will separate the men from the boys.


Not with these judges it won't. Who knows who the fuck will win. The best runs aren't getting the best scores. It's pretty much just that simple. That Smits guy got fucked out of an Olympic finals. Straight up.

Hell, maybe this is for the best. Maybe this is the type of bullshit that might actually get the snowboarding world to do what Terje has been doing and been calling for others to follow for years.


----------



## Argo

Jesus, that BBC announcer is horrible. Judging is even worse...... Kadona should not be up there..... Mcmorris should be 1 oe 2 and chuck should be 4th..... Just basked on clean runs and technical aspect


----------



## Argo

Seppe should have 3rd....


----------



## ryannorthcott

linvillegorge said:


> Not with these judges it won't. Who knows who the fuck will win. The best runs aren't getting the best scores. It's pretty much just that simple. That Smits guy got fucked out of an Olympic finals. Straight up.
> 
> Hell, maybe this is for the best. Maybe this is the type of bullshit that might actually get the snowboarding world to do what Terje has been doing and been calling for others to follow for years.


Word... You can tell this BS is run by FIS, you're right anything could happen.


----------



## jtg

I don't really get why they haven't taken it from FIS. If the top riders and Shaun pulled out, NBC would have shat bricks and thrown their weight in too. Is there no one competent in the snowboard competition community that can put it together? Or is it a waste of time/money because they can't have sponsors? FIS must make money somehow.


----------



## CassMT

Sage!!!!!!!!


----------



## CassMT

1 run down, sage has style


----------



## jtg

sage was good, but didnt mcmorris do triple-double-triple?

edit: staale was way better than sage and mcmorris, this makes no sense

backside triple 1620 and fifth place WTF WTF WTF


----------



## ocean_83

Seriously, some f'ed up judging. WTF!

Max Parrot should have won that


----------



## ag snow

Wow, Parrot can't even get a podium place with that run??? 

Judging was messed up.


----------



## Replay

Love it. Judging was alright. Good judging balance of switch, rails, jumps, airtime, clean landings and creativity. I would of had Stale #1 Sage #2 Parrot #3.

As much as I like McMorris, He kind of looked robotic this tourney.

And Sven! That guy killllllls it.


----------



## Nerozor

Yeah, judging was a little dissapointing, but Parrot shouldent have won.


----------



## Weasley

I agree. Finally a slope style comp showing love for individuality and creativity. Style over spins any day.


----------



## Nerozor

Ståle had very clean style, excellent landings, in my opinion, he should have won.
It was the rails that made Sage win if you ask me.


----------



## CassMT

if it's slopeSTYLE, then the best run did get gold

2nd and thrird, idk...you can't just ignore all the hands down and buttchecks

score one for for style over spintowin, thats what everyone is wanting right?


----------



## Consonantal

Wow that's some messed up judging.

I was initially commenting with my friends on how the judging here was infinitely better than xgames since they would score you better for clean runs.
i.e. a clean double will score higher than a triple with a hand drag

We were literally raving about how the judging for x games should be exactly like this rather than just circle jerking over how many flips the guy did regardless of cleanliness. 

HOWEVER, Parrot's run had a higher degree of difficulty AND stomped each trick as well. Not to mention Kotsenburg's hand drag. 

Heck, how Parrot scored below Mcmorris is fucking beyond me.


----------



## jtg

Sage had a hand drag, and didn't hold his grabs, not really sure what you guys are talking about. He had a hand drag on a backside 1620, Parrot did a backside triple cork 1620 totally clean. A technically difficult trick that has never been done in slopestyle counts as innovation to me. Parrot had as good or better rails too. Sage was awesome, but come on...

Consistency and expectations are also important. The judges were not consistent, and nobody knew wtf was going on. Even at the end, they all had confused looks on their faces. If the judges are going to deviate from every other comp on how they judge, and this is the only form of the event that is known and trained for, they have to give guidance. Especially when you consider that the olympic team qualifier events were judged the way everyone expects. So you get in the olympics on that criteria, then nobody knows wtf they're looking for when the real event comes. It's not how you run an event.

On an unrelated note, Craig McMorris calling the runs on the CBC stream was really good. Not only did he call things correctly, he pointed out subtle mistakes or less/more difficult elements of similar tricks. The NBC and BBC streams were...not so educational. It'd be nice if the X Games got him giving technical info instead of someone trying to sound SUPER STOKED about everything.


----------



## Consonantal

jtg said:


> On an unrelated note, Craig McMorris calling the runs on the CBC stream was really good. Not only did he call things correctly, he pointed out subtle mistakes or less/more difficult elements of similar tricks. The NBC and BBC streams were...not so educational. It'd be nice if the X Games got him giving technical info instead of someone trying to sound SUPER STOKED about everything.


I was really impressed with his commentating. I've always known Craig for just his weird stiff leg style that he manages to pull off but I never knew he was such a confident speaker. 

He even threw in the obligatory lame commentator jokes. It was perfect. Called every trick correctly (unlike so many announcers) and like you mentioned, pointed out the intricacies. He should be a full time announcer for more events.


----------



## CassMT

for the time capsule:












> Former Olympian Todd Richards perhaps said it best on Twitter today with: “This is one of the best days for snowboarding ever.”


if style is to return to contests, this is how it will be, people will be upset. i do think Max should have been up there somewhere instead of McM, but other than that.....Sage had style for days, to me he was the only one who had Any style, the rest had the same untweaked mutes and indy's


----------



## DiggerXJ

I've yet to see any of it but if style is back, I can't wait to watch


----------



## speedjason

well I guess after all its slope"style", not "bigair".


----------



## NSXRguy

Based on the judging at slopestyle... Will a triple cork at the deathditch be a guaranteed win???


----------



## hardasacatshead

Based on the judging anything could fucking happen.


----------



## a4h Saint

madmax said:


> Photographic Proof That Sochi Is A Godforsaken Hellscape Right Now
> 
> Oof


HAAHAHHA! That is a great link!


----------



## Argo

They were definitely rewarding style over spins last night. it was kind of refreshing the more I think about it.


----------



## a4h Saint

I am trying to watch Via the cbc and Hola as recommended earlier, but it has horrendous video quality and stops every few seconds? Any onen else experience this? Diagnosis? Treatment?


----------



## CassMT

sage's quote of last week:


"What bothers me is when the judges say stuff like, “keep up with the creative grabs and tweaks… the weird stuff” and then they don’t reward it any more than a basic run with same grabs and routine as the last 3 years? At the end of the day it’s just snowboarding and we all love it. I just want to help preserve it."

seems appropos

i watched the entire final again, imo it should have gone Sage, Max, MarkM...but, just one opinion


----------



## miplatt88

Very happy for Sage. Couldn't ask for a better ambassador for the sport.


----------



## jtg

a4h Saint said:


> I am trying to watch Via the cbc and Hola as recommended earlier, but it has horrendous video quality and stops every few seconds? Any onen else experience this? Diagnosis? Treatment?


CBC just sucks. It's great at 4 in the morning. Problem isn't on your end.

Sounds like a bunch of Sage fanboys in here. Does he ride for Never Summer or something? I guess hand drags on landings count as style. Sage did the same number of spins, so rewarding style over spins doesn't even describe what we saw. They didn't reward anything really. Parrot and Staale absolutely killed him, no question.


----------



## F1EA

Sage was pure style... his runs were a beauty to watch. Max had both difficulty and style. Mark had the technical, but his style was compromised by the broken rib, i think it showed.

Had Max been on that podium it would have made sense. Actually, he should have won, but whatever. Then the fact that the judges dissed Mark's runs all along, and then suddenly gave him the pts. I don't get it, the whole thing was weird.


----------



## linvillegorge

That whole slopestyle competition just proves that Serje has been right all along.


----------



## CassMT

pfffuck, 'fanboy' already...it's like 'troll', just gets thrown around way too easy these days, all black and white, anyone who disagrees or sees it differently. try looking objectively at the *entire runs* (rails, grabs and style too), the overall impression, then say something about the riding instead of generic shots at the rest of the peanut gallery.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Lol this thread is great; the first half of it is everyone talking about how "spin to win" sucks and style should be the deciding factor in winning comps.... then the second half of the thread is everyone raging about how style DID win and declaring that "spin to win" should have won...

Make up your minds, guys. Congrats to Sage!


----------



## CassMT

well now it seems the Web in general is in a huge debate over this, and judging and style vs. spintowin, GOOD, it's bringing the topic to the forefront...when histories are written this may just be a watershed moment of change...

Womens slope tonight i believe, wooooo, but damn this middle of the night schedule is gonna be rough!


----------



## ThisIsSnow

and back to a bit of laughter:

U.S. bobsledder Johnny Quinn, trapped in bathroom, breaks through door to escape | NBC Olympics


----------



## Donutz

Lapointe sisters from Montreal won Gold and Silver in moguls. Great stuff! Would have been great if the third sister had placed as well, but she was way out of the medals.

Dufour-Lapointe sisters win gold and silver in Olympic moguls | News and Blogs - CTV News at Sochi 2014


----------



## miplatt88

Who does the judging for the slopestyle competition? Is it FIS? Different pundits are saying this is a big statement/shift by judges from 'spin to win' to 'style'. I guess I don't get why its such a huge shift. Its not like all competitions are ran by FIS or have the same judges so some judges may score better for style and some may score better for spins. Just seems like it would be super confusing for competitors because you don't know what judges want going into it.


----------



## Argo

I just realized that I know the us judge of slopestyle. She is one of the directors of woodward at copper. She is also the chick in charge of the slope course for burton open. She is all about style. Super chick and knows wtf is up. Fibi is her name.

They also don't get instant replay, it's based on what they see on the run at that time.


----------



## CassMT

Donutz said:


> Lapointe sisters from Montreal won Gold and Silver in moguls. Great stuff! Would have been great if the third sister had placed as well, but she was way out of the medals.
> 
> Dufour-Lapointe sisters win gold and silver in Olympic moguls | News and Blogs - CTV News at Sochi 2014


good contest, but the jumps were sooo little! the ladies of slopestyle go literally 10x bigger


----------



## helbert

Please don't complain about narrators;
Here in Brazil they put a soccer/volleyball to narrate the snowboard slopestyle. 
The main snowboard specialist/commentator doesn't know the difference between "triple cork" and "triple backflip".
So lame.

BTW: I personally prefer technical over spins. Triple corks are way more complex, technical and difficult trick than lots of spins, even when performed with style.

I would like to see Shaun White doing the first time "tripe-cork" in halfpipe and missing the gold medal to someone else that just spins.


----------



## NSXRguy

30ft switch method > first ever triple cork in the pipe (borrringggg)

LOL


----------



## rambob

If u want to check into a real snowboard contest (that should be an oxymoron) click into the Mt Baker Banked Slalom thats being held this weekend. Thats where a lot of snowboarding's icons are. A lot of the people that develop the boards we ride on are shredding there this weekend. Just google Mt Baker Ski Resort and click to the racer list and check out all the folks that are there and u'll wish u were there; I know I do. Not sure how the snow is tho!


----------



## F1EA

Hank Scorpio said:


> Lol this thread is great; the first half of it is everyone talking about how "spin to win" sucks and style should be the deciding factor in winning comps.... then the second half of the thread is everyone raging about how style DID win and declaring that "spin to win" should have won...
> 
> Make up your minds, guys. Congrats to Sage!


I'm pretty sure a double cork 16 is still a lotta spinning.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

F1EA said:


> I'm pretty sure a double cork 16 is still a lotta spinning.


...And I'm pretty sure it wasn't even close to being the most technical trick in the competition, and neither were his previous jumps in that run. 

The ONLY things that distinguished him above the other riders were his style and how much he looked like he was enjoying himself up there... not "spin to win".

Good for Sage and LOL @ everyone who at first claimed they wanted style to be winning competitions and now that it did, they flip-flopped saying the riders with more corks and spins should've won.


----------



## linvillegorge

I loved Sage's style, the only beef I really have is that you shouldn't be able to have a hand drag like he did on his final hit and win 1st when other guys had technically harder runs that they landed cleaner. Winning on style is great, but dragging a hand is gimpy style. Kinda like when Shaun White had that "perfect" run in the X Games a couple of years ago with an obvious hand drag. I called bullshit on that then and I'll call bullshit on this one now.


----------



## F1EA

Hank Scorpio said:


> ...And I'm pretty sure it wasn't even close to being the most technical trick in the competition, and neither were his previous jumps in that run.
> 
> The ONLY things that distinguished him above the other riders were his style and how much he looked like he was enjoying himself up there... not "spin to win".
> 
> Good for Sage and LOL @ everyone who at first claimed they wanted style to be winning competitions and now that it did, they flip-flopped saying the riders with more corks and spins should've won.


Haha
Well to be fair he had both style and spins, and to top it off was really creative. All the other medallers did triples... and some runs had gotten massive points one day and then dissed on the other. I think that was the confusing part all troughout. It defintely looked as if the judges changed their minds halfway through the contest.


----------



## DiggerXJ

linvillegorge said:


> I loved Sage's style, the only beef I really have is that you shouldn't be able to have a hand drag like he did on his final hit and win 1st when other guys had technically harder runs that they landed cleaner. Winning on style is great, but dragging a hand is gimpy style. Kinda like when Shaun White had that "perfect" run in the X Games a couple of years ago with an obvious hand drag. I called bullshit on that then and I'll call bullshit on this one now.



My thoughts exactly. I loved his run but even I was pained by him winning with his hand touching snow twice. I guess it is what it is. The judging was all over the place anyway. Hopefully this can get fine tuned and brought to more comps.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

linvillegorge said:


> I loved Sage's style, the only beef I really have is that you shouldn't be able to have a hand drag like he did on his final hit and win 1st when other guys had technically harder runs that they landed cleaner. Winning on style is great, but dragging a hand is gimpy style. Kinda like when Shaun White had that "perfect" run in the X Games a couple of years ago with an obvious hand drag. I called bullshit on that then and I'll call bullshit on this one now.


I noticed that too, and for what it's worth I don't think Sage should have won... I think Max should have, but there was no way the judges were going to reward him for his "safety run" of one triple cork when they know he has two (the triple underflip). It's the same way in many sports disciplines; if the judges have seen you go for (and land) more technical moves during previous runs, they aren't going to reward you for doing less just because you needed to get some kind of run down clean.

I also think that's why Staale kinda got shafted; his hits leading into the triple cork at the end are "safe jumps" for him and the judges had to know that.

Anyways, I just think the hypocrisy of everyone who has been clamoring for "less spinning, more style!" and are now upset that their wish came true is amusing.

Also, I did like the intentional hand drag Sage had on the rail in both runs, that kid is a wizard on the jibs.

And on an unrelated note, HOLY FU**ing SH** at how almost every rider had triple corks in their run... this sport is evolving so damn fast now.


----------



## kwillo

Argo said:


> I just realized that I know the us judge of slopestyle. She is one of the directors of woodward at copper. She is also the chick in charge of the slope course for burton open. She is all about style. Super chick and knows wtf is up. Fibi is her name.
> 
> They also don't get instant replay, it's based on what they see on the run at that time.


On the Canadian broadcast they mentioned judges watching the replays on particularly big gaps waiting for the scores, is this right? Surely they must be able to go back and watch the run?

Cannot for the life of me work out the scoring though :dizzy:
Regardless, incredible snowboarding.


----------



## Nein11

Do Oakley goggles only come in lime green now ?


----------



## Consonantal

Hank Scorpio said:


> I noticed that too, and for what it's worth I don't think Sage should have won... I think Max should have, but there was no way the judges were going to reward him for his "safety run" of one triple cork when they know he has two (the triple underflip). It's the same way in many sports disciplines; if the judges have seen you go for (and land) more technical moves during previous runs, they aren't going to reward you for doing less just because you needed to get some kind of run down clean.
> 
> I also think that's why Staale kinda got shafted; his hits leading into the triple cork at the end are "safe jumps" for him and the judges had to know that.
> 
> Anyways, I just think the hypocrisy of everyone who has been clamoring for "less spinning, more style!" and are now upset that their wish came true is amusing.
> 
> Also, I did like the intentional hand drag Sage had on the rail in both runs, that kid is a wizard on the jibs.
> 
> And on an unrelated note, HOLY FU**ing SH** at how almost every rider had triple corks in their run... this sport is evolving so damn fast now.


Those were not "safety jumps", they were taking out their triples because they thought the judges didn't like them. (clearly since apparently throwing a bunch of flat spins with hand drags gets you gold) 

And name one sport where you are compared with your previous efforts rather than against other riders? If you have a triple in your arsenal, but no one else does, and instead opt to throw a double (like everyone else), do you think it makes sense to score you lower because it's not "the best that you can do"?

As well, style != creativity. Style is about knowing your tricks and performing them effortlessly and cleanly. Grabbing the fucking rail is fun to watch but it's not difficult and is no way equivalent to a stylish rotation on/off.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Consonantal said:


> Those were not "safety jumps", they were taking out their triples because they thought the judges didn't like them. (clearly since apparently throwing a bunch of flat spins with hand drags gets you gold)


OK, I saw the quote from Sandbech that said that he dialed it back to please the judges, but let's just say I'm reserving judgement.

A part of me still thinks Parrot's double cork in place of where he normally does a triple was ABSOLUTELY a safety jump, as were Staale's two flat-spin tricks.

Parrot had qualified in the #1 position with a run that included two triple corks, so he KNEW the judges would reward him for the two triples if he could land them clean.

Also, ALL of the riders continued with the doubles and triples even after Sage's run. The difference is that after washing out on their first runs, both Parrot and Sandbech scaled back their first few jumps to more manageable tricks to ensure that they were at least able to land a "clean" run without major errors rather than let it all hang out and take a more risky (yet possibly more rewarding) run.



Consonantal said:


> And name one sport where you are compared with your previous efforts rather than against other riders?


I never said they were compared EXCLUSIVELY with their previous efforts rather than against other riders, I just said the judges factor it in.

As far as another sport where judges factor it in? Well, since it's the Olympics, how about a major one: Ice skating. Skaters come in with pre-set routines which the judges are aware of.... but they also have a number of routines they train with and can compete with, all of which have varying levels of difficulty. If a skater falls on a harder run during prelims or early stages of a competition, they may choose to do an easier routine they know they can stick during further runs... but the judges know this too, which is why they've long knocked the scores of those who "scale down" their runs purely in an attempt to medal (which is what Parrot and Staale did).



Consonantal said:


> If you have a triple in your arsenal, but no one else does, and instead opt to throw a double (like everyone else), do you think it makes sense to score you lower because it's not "the best that you can do"?


No, I don't. I think the one with the best run should take it. Period.

But you and I are not Olympic judges, and in the spirit of competition, I also understand why the judges don't reward those who dial back their runs just because they want to play it safe and hope to do "good enough" to medal.



Consonantal said:


> As well, style != creativity. Style is about knowing your tricks and performing them effortlessly and cleanly. Grabbing the fucking rail is fun to watch but it's not difficult and is no way equivalent to a stylish rotation on/off.


Meh. That's your opinion, mine is different. I thought his rail grabs were siiiiick as hell. Either way, I don't think the rails were the deciding factor. I think Sage won because he went big, was stylish overall especially with those NASTY Japan grabs, and took a big risk trying a trick he had never even done before, and the judges rewarded him for it.

Again, I thought Parrot should have won even without the triple underflip, but it is what it is.

*EDIT: Congrats to Jamie Anderson on winning women's slopestyle! USA with the clean sweep! USA! USA!*


----------



## killclimbz

There are quotes from riders that they dialed it back on the triples because of the judges. Read tgem from at least two different sources. One of them was Transworld I believe. I don't feel like searching for it on my phone but it should be easy enough to find. 

He is not off at all on his statement about riders dialing it back.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killclimbz

There are quotes from riders that they dialed it back on the triples because of the judges. Read them from at least two different sources. One of them was Transworld I believe. I don't feel like searching for it on my phone but it should be easy enough to find. 

He is not off at all on his statement about riders dialing it back.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

killclimbz said:


> There are quotes from riders that they dialed it back on the triples because of the judges. Read tgem from at least two different sources. One of them was Transworld I believe. I don't feel like searching for it on my phone but it should be easy enough to find.
> 
> He is not off at all on his statement about riders dialing it back.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah I saw that same article on Transworld, although I missed Sandbech's quote towards the end at first glance.

Still doesn't quite make sense why Parrot, having gotten a 97.5 with his qualifying run, would decide to dial it back considering he KNEW the judges would reward him if he could land that run clean because they already had just the day before...

That's why I still think he went for the safe choice in an attempt to medal and should've just said "Fuck it" and went for the back-to-back triples run that got him X-Games gold, but hey, who knows?

Suspect judging aside, it was still a sick comp and I'm stoked Sage did well. There's a lot to be said for being at the fucking OLMYPICS and trying a trick you've never done before... that takes brass balls.


----------



## Argo

Maybe if they did anything other than a basic mute or indie they would have scored higher. That was the one stand out that sage does above everyone else. Everyone else looks the same in the air.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

Nein11 said:


> Do Oakley goggles only come in lime green now ?


special olympic edition that all oakley team riders get for the games because they cant have the big O on the strap because logos have to be less than 10cm squared or some shit.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

Argo said:


> Maybe if they did anything other than a basic mute or indie they would have scored higher. That was the one stand out that sage does above everyone else. Everyone else looks the same in the air.


I agree. maybe not the best runs technically, hand drag etc etc. but it looked so rad. those double hand grabs, no one else is doing that so congratulations to him. seems like a really nice bloke too if any of you have been following him on instagram or facebook he always has the nicest things to say mainly along the lines of just how much stoke he has for snowboarding and hes out there to have fun. thats the kind of guy I like to see winning.


----------



## Donutz

I guess it's difficult to avoid a certain level of politics with these Olympics... :laugh:


----------



## CassMT

last night cbc was all choppy so we switched to bbc for the ladies slope, holyfuk those guys are funny! it was like comedy central, loved it lmao, bbc all the way! haha

gutsy commercial ^^^ that cracked me up too


----------



## linvillegorge

Hank Scorpio said:


> Suspect judging aside, it was still a sick comp and I'm stoked Sage did well. There's a lot to be said for being at the fucking OLMYPICS and trying a trick you've never done before... that takes brass balls.


True that. Cool that while other riders were dialing it back Sage just went for it. Ended up working out well for him!

The more I think about it the happier I am that he won. That run WAS fucking sick, hand drag or not.


----------



## CassMT

definitive proof that there is a sochi pipe, i hear it got done for only $315million, nice!!


----------



## NSXRguy

When is the pipe competition?


----------



## Argo

NSXRguy said:


> When is the pipe competition?



Tonight in your bedroom.


----------



## RagJuice Crew

CassMT said:


> last night cbc was all choppy so we switched to bbc for the ladies slope, holyfuk those guys are funny! it was like comedy central, loved it lmao, bbc all the way! haha
> 
> gutsy commercial ^^^ that cracked me up too


Ed Leigh is fucking great - top bloke and a funny fucker. Haven't actually heard him for this Olympics at all but about to watch the Women's final so going to go with the BBC coverage now!


----------



## CassMT

FUTURE-MEME


----------



## kaborkian

How does an event that requires a "twizzle" move get into the Olympics? I mean figure skating, while technically difficult, is bad enough....ice dancing??!?:dunno:


----------



## Argo

Snoop dogg invented the twizzle, fo shizzle


----------



## kaborkian

Argo said:


> Snoop dogg invented the twizzle, fo shizzle


Rofl, well played


----------



## Kevin137

tradnwaves4snow said:


> special olympic edition that all oakley team riders get for the games because they cant have the big O on the strap because logos have to be less than 10cm squared or some shit.


How does that work exactly when you have BURTON supplying clothing and branded with as big as you can fit on the mittens etc...

And helmets having there brands on as well like UVEX in BIG writing on the side of there helmets...???

Just curious...


----------



## NZRide

Why does snoop dog have an umbrella?...







fo drizzle


----------



## CassMT

down in OZ he kicked up so much smoke someone called the FD to his hotel room...and they posed w/him, haha, m'man!


----------



## andrewdod

Anyone no where i can watch the entire slopestyle final? i was working all day yesterday and cant freaking find anywhere that will let me watch it...


----------



## RagJuice Crew

andrewdod said:


> Anyone no where i can watch the entire slopestyle final? i was working all day yesterday and cant freaking find anywhere that will let me watch it...


CBC - Sochi 2014 Olympic Winter Games - CBC Sports
BBC - Sochi 2014: Day one - BBC Sport

Use hola unblocker if you're not in Canada for the former, Britain for the latter


----------



## andrewdod

RagJuice Crew said:


> CBC - Sochi 2014 Olympic Winter Games - CBC Sports
> BBC - Sochi 2014: Day one - BBC Sport
> 
> Use hola unblocker if you're not in Canada for the former, Britain for the latter


thanks man, i was trying to avoid using the hola unblocker but i guess ill succomb to my lazyness and figure it out. Still dont understand why there isnt any post-online viewing for the US market...


----------



## ThisIsSnow

andrewdod said:


> thanks man, i was trying to avoid using the hola unblocker but i guess ill succomb to my lazyness and figure it out. Still dont understand why there isnt any post-online viewing for the US market...


youtube will happen, but maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## Consonantal

Hank Scorpio said:


> Yeah I saw that same article on Transworld, although I missed Sandbech's quote towards the end at first glance.
> 
> Still doesn't quite make sense why Parrot, having gotten a 97.5 with his qualifying run, would decide to dial it back considering he KNEW the judges would reward him if he could land that run clean because they already had just the day before...
> 
> That's why I still think he went for the safe choice in an attempt to medal and should've just said "Fuck it" and went for the back-to-back triples run that got him X-Games gold, but hey, who knows?
> 
> Suspect judging aside, it was still a sick comp and I'm stoked Sage did well. There's a lot to be said for being at the fucking OLMYPICS and trying a trick you've never done before... that takes brass balls.


That is exact point many athletes had raised. The judges were inconsistent with their judging and nobody knew what they wanted. First, they punished "creativity" by scoring Kotsenburg low during quali (or semis i forget), and scoring spin style higher (Parrot's quali). Then during semis it just seemed like they didn't even have a direction. And by finals no one had a fucking clue what was "desired". 

Again, I think it's totally fair to score Kotsenburg's run high because the japans were fucking unreal, but he had hand drags while Parrot didn't. 

And I want to reiterate that a hand-drag-back-180-out is stupidly easy and shouldn't even be considered during judging.


----------



## NZRide

Consonantal said:


> That is exact point many athletes had raised. The judges were inconsistent with their judging and nobody knew what they wanted. First, they punished "creativity" by scoring Kotsenburg low during quali (or semis i forget), and scoring spin style higher (Parrot's quali). Then during semis it just seemed like they didn't even have a direction. And by finals no one had a fucking clue what was "desired".
> 
> Again, I think it's totally fair to score Kotsenburg's run high because the japans were fucking unreal, but he had hand drags while Parrot didn't.
> 
> And I want to reiterate that a hand-drag-back-180-out is stupidly easy and shouldn't even be considered during judging.


Yeah your correct on the consistency. The judges rewarded the Tripples in Qualifying with scores up to 96 I think it was, and Kotsenburg had to go through to a semi qualifying round to get through, admittedly he didn't pull 16hundy in that, but still tripples were worth 96 and then plummeted to sub 90 on finals day?
I'm all cool with marking style and variation as I don't want to see it turn into a ski twirl fest, but they need to make it clear from the start so all the riders know what they need to do to win. I'm torn on Kotsenburgs run, I agree some of it was too easy for the score, the handdrag 5-0 to 180 out, the Rocketair (when spun in that upright orientation, its much easier to get the spin around and look a bit gay ballerina style to be honest. His other two jumps were nice...but a small hand drag also. Hard to mark that so highly with flaws when more technical and perfect runs were scored lower..hmmmm tough call.
I think if they are going to have scoring then make it 100% transparent, for an event like this, Not that I think it should be split exactly like this, but for the sake of maths retards here....like me...
Lets say there are 10 features on the course, total of 100 points up for grabs so 10% (10 points) to score for each feature, and on each feature they are judging two things technical difficulty (includes air on kickers) say 7% (so 7pts) and 3% for style (3 pts). So for example a Seb Toots unsighted 450 to front board and out with no arm waving and solid as a mofo maybe a 10 for that one feature. A Kotsenburg 5-0 lay down on box to 180 method out maybe max 3 pts for style but only 3 for technical so 6pts for that feature.

There could also be a -2pts (or more) for any repeat trick in the finals 2 runs This way it forces people to mix things up, if you miss one trick its not all over and rewards style for each trick, rails and jumps equally important.....what say you bitches?

I'm sure there would be some issues with the above system, but anything gotta be better than the fuckin abortion scoring they used (even amongst the judges I saw over 12 pts discrepancy between one judge and another...cmon). Lets face it they can't go the other way and have "your bros scoring it" in a jam session Terje style, so make it clear what the points are and how you get them and its an even playing field.

Oh if someone approaches the IOC and gets rich off my genius I wan't a cut of the action.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Meh. Again, I'm glad Sage won even though Parrot should have. 

I'm already over it and looking forward to superpipe where maybe... just maybe... creativity might rack up some competitive scores against Shaun's.

On a somewhat related note, skating may not be anyone here's thing, but holy shit the Russian 15 year old who won gold was impressive.










That's crazy.


----------



## CassMT

womens slope contest was a nailbiter! they were sending it....and the bbc commmenters were a crackup! to me anyway...i hope those guys do the pipe tuessday.


----------



## ThisIsSnow

on a somewhat related note to slopestyle...

Women Crash Russian Olympic Snowboarder's iPhone With Naked Photos

:laugh:


----------



## CassMT

from TWS, the judges criteria for SuperPipe



> What judges will want to see in Olympic halfpipe
> The results from slopestyle have been confusing for some so we talked to the head Olympic judge to see what the judges will be looking for in pipe.
> 
> Men’s halfpipe qualifiers start on Tuesday at 2 p.m. Moscow time, 2 a.m. Pacific.
> 
> Big spins and new corks like the Cab 1440 double have generally been thought of as the must-have tricks to win Olympic pipe gold, but despite a recent FIS rule change that eliminated mandatory straight airs, there’s still a place for a method or stalefish. The same panel of judges who scored slopestyle will be judging pipe, and after Sage Kotsenburg beat Mark McMorris and his triple corks in slope with tricks like a Cab double cork 1260 Holy Crail and a Stony Surfer (a layback press on a rail), combos like Danny Davis’s backside 360 to switch method suddenly seem much more likely to be rewarded at Sochi.
> 
> The judges here are using the overall impression format to rank riders, meaning they take into consideration eight criteria including amplitude, difficulty, execution, variety, course use, progression, risk taking, and combinations and assign a score based on how well the rider meets each criteria. That’s why you could see someone win with a run that includes a big, stylish straight air over a guy hucking every hit.
> 
> “Let’s say you’ve got someone spinning double corks all the way down and he’s only doing 10 foot airs,” says head Olympic slopestyle and halfpipe judge Brandon Wong. “And then you’ve got Shaun White who’s doing a 20-foot plus backside air. Can anyone else do backside air that big? It’s arguably more difficult than doing a tiny double [cork]. Amplitude increases difficult exponentially. If amplitude was easy everybody would be doing 20-foot switch McTwists.”
> 
> So, throwing a massive straight air when everyone else is spinning also checks the boxes for the judges on risk and variety. Among those eight criteria the importance of variety, course use, and combinations suggest why Danny Davis has a good chance at a medal with his unusual trick selection.


it seems that the voice of the People has been heard, that was fast!


----------



## poutanen

Who has seen the Canadian mogul sisters?!? :blink: SHAZZAM!!! They won Silver and Gold...


----------



## linvillegorge

ThisIsSnow said:


> on a somewhat related note to slopestyle...
> 
> Women Crash Russian Olympic Snowboarder's iPhone With Naked Photos
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## jdang307

Bretz dream situation is shaun off the podium, and he gets gold, with his buddies 2nd and 3rd.

Y! SPORTS

Didn't say anything too bad (except the whole Shaun doesn't love snowboarding like they do)

Pipe conditions aren't great ..



> KRASNAYA POLYANA, Russia – Snowboard riders continued to condemn the quality of the halfpipe at Rosa Khutor Extreme Park on Monday night, with former gold medalist Hannah Teter saying Olympic officials should postpone the competition until the pipe improves and two-time gold medalist Shaun White saying he cannot throw his best tricks under current conditions.
> 
> "They should push it back," Teter said, a sentiment with which a handful of other riders agreed, though all admitted that scenario was unlikely.
> 
> Instead, they expressed hope that pipe cutter John Melville could salvage a halfpipe with significant bumps on the transitions and excessive sugary snow in the flat bottom. The issues, riders said, caused far more falls than in a typical practice.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/snowbo...e-cutter-blames-tv--conditions-183637062.html


----------



## linvillegorge

I hope they can get the pipe conditions right. My main hope in all competitions is that it's a level playing field. Sure, all the riders are competing in the same pipe, but I'd hate to see someone having a great run hit some weird transition in the pipe and go down. That's what I'm talking about in terms of level playing field. The conditions need to be consistent throughout the pipe as the competitors aren't going to be making their hits in the same areas.

I want to see the best riders who deserve to be there on the podium. I don't want to see someone get screwed over because they hit some weird transition in a janky pipe and go down or wash out and lose their speed.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

Kevin137 said:


> How does that work exactly when you have BURTON supplying clothing and branded with as big as you can fit on the mittens etc...
> 
> And helmets having there brands on as well like UVEX in BIG writing on the side of there helmets...???
> 
> Just curious...


not sure mate I haven't personally read the logo/branding rules for this years games but I am aware the IOC has alot of control over it, notice no sponsors on boards etc too. 

I'm just going off what I was told by Helene Olafsen (norwegian boardercross rider) who is sponsored by Oakley. My other mate who is the coach of the norwegian junior team said the goggles were already selling for a shitload 'because if you have those goggles you went to the olympics'.


----------



## CassMT

oooh, that s not good about the pipe, i hope they are able to get it buffed in time...but if not i guess the wheat and the chaff will quickly be separated! maybe it would be good with a fuktup pipe, maybe they've all gotten spoiled and need a challenge

with all the riders knowing what the judges are after this could just prove the best pipe contest of this millenium, allbody trying to outdo each other with blastin styly strait airs, that would be dope


----------



## jdang307

They need to get out of Rocky Balboa arena and just go over to where Ivan Drago is training. Shit is nice over there!

Plus free beers and steroid shots at 5pm


----------



## neni

poutanen said:


> Who has seen the Canadian mogul sisters?!? :blink: SHAZZAM!!! They won Silver and Gold...


Zapped into _moguls_ first time today; my knees began to hurt after half a minute just by watching :dizzy: 
Gongrats to more medals for Canada :thumbsup: you guys seem to really love moguls 

BTW: the German speaking commentator spoke of "buckelpistenfahren" all the time and I was thinking, idiot, just say the _real_ name of this sports, it sure has a fancy stylish term and not this bulky funny oldfashioned one, curious how they call it! Oh... it actually _is_ called buckelpistenfahren...


----------



## linvillegorge

moguls... Ullr's way of saying, "Too many people have already skied here."


----------



## poutanen

neni said:


> BTW: the German speaking commentator spoke of "buckelpistenfahren" all the time and I was thinking, idiot, just say the _real_ name of this sports, it sure has a fancy stylish term and not this bulky funny oldfashioned one, curious how they call it! Oh... it actually _is_ called buckelpistenfahren...


 Does that literally translate to "bumpy slope skiing"?!? 

According to google translate it means "Go hump slopes" :yahoo:


----------



## boarderaholic

So cool! Phillipe Marquis is rocking a helmet from a longboarding company!!


----------



## Jollybored

Hrm, anyone know any sites that have a recap of the events?


----------



## boarderaholic

I'm on CBC right now and seem to be having relatively good success with the recaps.


----------



## ShredLife

CassMT said:


> with all the riders knowing what the judges are after this could just prove the best pipe contest of this millenium, allbody trying to outdo each other with blastin styly strait airs, that would be dope


that would make it the stupidest halfpipe contest in 15+ years. sorry, but straight airs in the pipe are not interesting. they're not nearly as difficult as flips and spins and have less consequence.... people have been doing big stylie methods and shit for decades, and like it or not contest snowboarding is about difficulty.


----------



## NSXRguy

should be a combo of 3 big ass air grabs, then 3 flips/spins

kind of like the slope style with rails and jumps


----------



## neni

poutanen said:


> Does that literally translate to "bumpy slope skiing"?!?
> 
> According to google translate it means "Go hump slopes" :yahoo:


Even funnier, since "buckel" is a not very frequently used term here... I'd only use it for the back of Quasimodo or hunchback whales (they're called Buckelwal): thus "Hunchback slope riding"


----------



## snowklinger

my hump my hump my hump


----------



## NSXRguy

Shaun White practices for the 2014 Sochi Olympics - YouTube

at 2:50

is that a triple cork? looks like SW spun a lot...

looks more like a yolo flip than a triple... but def a new trick with SW celebrating

*edit* it is a yolo flip, he can do both front/back side yolos... definitely pull that out on the pipe... but i havent seen a video about the triple cork yet


----------



## helbert

This is the triple ... well, at least it will be soon.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-HyUqMPLGk



NSXRguy said:


> Shaun White practices for the 2014 Sochi Olympics - YouTube
> 
> at 2:50
> 
> is that a triple cork? looks like SW spun a lot...
> 
> looks more like a yolo flip than a triple... but def a new trick with SW celebrating
> 
> *edit* it is a yolo flip, he can do both front/back side yolos... definitely pull that out on the pipe... but i havent seen a video about the triple cork yet


----------



## CassMT

ShredLife said:


> that would make it the stupidest halfpipe contest in 15+ years. sorry, but straight airs in the pipe are not interesting. they're not nearly as difficult as flips and spins and have less consequence.... people have been doing big stylie methods and shit for decades, and like it or not contest snowboarding is about difficulty.


yeh, that wasn't clear, i meant mixed in with the tech stuff, not Only straitairs...i do think thats what we'll see tommorrow


----------



## 209Cali

jdang307 said:


> Bretz dream situation is shaun off the podium, and he gets gold, with his buddies 2nd and 3rd.
> 
> Y! SPORTS
> 
> Didn't say anything too bad (except the whole Shaun doesn't love snowboarding like they do)
> 
> Pipe conditions aren't great ..
> 
> 
> 
> Y! SPORTS


I think it's really dumb of greg to say Shaun doesn't love snowboarding like they do. I don't think he loves half pipe, but I'm sure he'd love to go hit some rails and mess around with his friends on any given day. Sure he prob wouldn't put so much time into it, buy to say he doesn't love it like they do is bs. 

Also the frends crew as much as I love them are "sell outs" as well. Kettle calling the pot black.


----------



## NZRide

Hmm so SW pulled out of slope so he wouldn't injure himself before the pipe comp and now the pipe is considered dangerous to ride.

I think the riders have had it good to long. Does anybody remember back to the old days, back in the Terje pipe comp days. Pipe was hand shaped, with huge highways cut into the trannys and rutty sloshy slipped walls. Not whinging about a poor quality pipe but just proceeding to kill it. 
Sure athletes should expect decent facilities, but if temps and snow conditions don't allow, they will give them the best possible, and the riders need to adjust their riding to suit. Harden up bitches, its a level playing field. Do the best with what you have.

Bretz is a cock saying that stuff. SW doesn't love snowboarding...haha sounds bitter that he can't boost out of the pipe and consistently stomp tricks like SW.
I hope we see a good comp. Actually after all the bullshit I hope SW destroys them. He is an awesome pipe rider, and without his gay tights he will actually be cool to watch.


----------



## tonicusa

*"Olympic Half Pipe is Garbage"*

Looks like the pipe isn't going to be fixed in time. 

Olympic Halfpipe Is "Garbage," Snowboarders Report


----------



## ridinbend

Greg Bretz just made a complete ass of himself. Whether you like SW or not, to say the things he said and include he would be happy to not see his own countryman on the podium next to him is asinine. I lost all respect for him after watching his interview. I personally don't care about the politics, but he made it clear he is not a united participant.


----------



## tonicusa

I've always thought Bretz wasn't "wired right". I've heard him make some comments that are soooo douchey and out of touch with reality that I wondered if he had a learning disability or lived in a van down by the river. Something's not right, because your average asshole doesn't even say things that socially unaware.


----------



## DiggerXJ

Yeah him not supporting his fellow countrymen in the Olympics was enough for me. If there was any event to stand by your team, it's this one.


----------



## tonicusa

US Snowboarding needs to get their shit together. 

Snowboarding | U.S. Snowboarding


----------



## RagJuice Crew

Douchey of Bretz alright, but two things worth considering:

1. Snowboarding isn't a team event so the fact he said about a team mate isn't the relevant part for me.

On that, cheering on snowboarding on national lines just 'cos it's the Olympics rather than, say, the X Games, seems odd to me* - what, so I can't cheer my favourite boarder who I like for the previous 47 months because he happens to come from/not come from country X?

2. White has said before himself he doesn't compete in snowboarding for the love it but because he loves competing.




Doesn't make Bretz any less douchey. So much for camaraderie etc amongst the riders (the riders generally, not just national team mates)

* not that my favourite boarders are in the Olympics, but you get my point!


----------



## Argo

The more other riders talk shit, the more I like him. They just want what he has. Pipe riding is his job. Do you all love your jobs? Snowboarding is not pipe riding.... Having seen him shred around some vail pow, he rips and seems to enjoy it just as much as we do.


----------



## ShredLife

Argo said:


> The more other riders talk shit, the more I like him. They just want what he has. Pipe riding is his job. Do you all love your jobs? Snowboarding is not pipe riding.... .


+1000 :bowdown:


----------



## Unkept Porpoise

People always hate on the best at anything, happens in every sport. Sport is a really weird word when you think about it. Just say it over and it loses meaning and sounds hilarious. Sport sport sport sport sport sport sport sport


----------



## Joe77

Things that start out as a passion and become a job is fine by me. It is better to get paid doing what you already love doing than anything else. 

In SW case, he's getting millions and at his age he knows it's a career and must maximize what he can get because he's probably have just a few more years left to go before someone else takes the podium. 

All the others who bad talk him wants what he has achieved fortune included.


----------



## jdang307

Argo said:


> The more other riders talk shit, the more I like him. They just want what he has. Pipe riding is his job. Do you all love your jobs? Snowboarding is not pipe riding.... Having seen him shred around some vail pow, he rips and seems to enjoy it just as much as we do.


He said in the Road to Sochi video that competing is tiresome. He'd rather ride pow with his dad.


----------



## stickz

the Olympics is the only time I root for sw. but wtf I'm American how the fuck would I not. it's the fucking Olympics it's only about national pride. and sw fucking deliveries for America. Of course he rather ride pow with his dad. imagine how fucking hard he works everyday trying to stay the BEST in the world. I personal think halfpipe is ugly as fuck anymore but it doesn't change the fact that I will root for him in the Olympics. ironically almost anyone who hates sw would trade shoes with him. I would 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShredLife

i think "national pride"/nationalism is ridiculous.


----------



## stickz

ShredLife said:


> i think "national pride"/nationalism is ridiculous.



so do I thank god I only have to feel it twice every 4 years. considering I really rather live in many of the countries we compete against. but something about serving in the military makes me root for America. even though a lot of the time I like other athletes better. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Varza

Argo said:


> The more other riders talk shit, the more I like him. They just want what he has. Pipe riding is his job. Do you all love your jobs? Snowboarding is not pipe riding.... Having seen him shred around some vail pow, he rips and seems to enjoy it just as much as we do.


Yep, exactly, I am now at the point where I hope he wins. It'd be epic, winning it 3 times in a row! And also, as far as I know, he's never talked shit about any of the other riders, but they all talk shit about him. What gives? :dunno: Why can't they mind their own business and just ride?


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Varza said:


> Yep, exactly, I am now at the point where I hope he wins. It'd be epic, winning it 3 times in a row! And also, as far as I know, he's never talked shit about any of the other riders, but they all talk shit about him. What gives? :dunno: *Why can't they mind their own business and just ride?*


Envy.

Jealousy.

Because his accomplishments are a reflection of everything they've never been able to do and subconsciously they feel bad about it.

Take your pick, really.


----------



## neni

Varza said:


> ... What gives? :dunno: Why can't they mind their own business and just ride?





Hank Scorpio said:


> Envy.
> Jealousy.
> Because his accomplishments are a reflection of everything they've never been able to do and subconsciously they feel bad about it.
> Take your pick, really.




... and cos the media loves drama and will push whatever potential subliminal quarrel till it's a catfight - and they do so because the audicence loves drama :dunno:


----------



## hardasacatshead

On another, sensational note:


----------



## RagJuice Crew

Jesus but Bretz run was boring as fuck... Spin, spin, spin, spin, spin. :yawn:

No style, no variety.


----------



## RagJuice Crew

Argo said:


> *The more other riders talk shit, the more I like him*. They just want what he has. Pipe riding is his job. Do you all love your jobs? Snowboarding is not pipe riding.... Having seen him shred around some vail pow, he rips and seems to enjoy it just as much as we do.


+1 :laugh:


----------



## CassMT

can't seem to get any of the qualification recaps to work, the one little bit i saw the pipe looked rough and soft


----------



## trapper

Pipe seems sketchy to me, based on the semis going on right now. Quite a few guys falling. Commentators talking about how it was slushy earlier and now it's hardening up.

One of the Aussies (Callister?) just threw down a _sick_ method though. He tweaked the shit outta that bitch.


----------



## neni

Hopp Iouri!


----------



## Unkept Porpoise

Japan had an obvious goal in women's hockey against Russia and it wasn't counted because the buzzer is broken?! People who are doing the scoreboard are russian...


----------



## hardasacatshead

trapper said:


> One of the Aussies (Callister?) just threw down a _sick_ method though. He tweaked the shit outta that bitch.


Fuck yeah he did! Just pulled another massive one in the final. He bailed soon after but I love the fact that he's got a massive smile on his face the whole time and is just loving the fact that he's there. 

iPod just had a really nice run too, he's good to watch that fucker.

Bretz... meh.


----------



## trapper

hardasacatshead said:


> Fuck yeah he did! Just pulled another massive one in the final. He bailed soon after but I love the fact that he's got a massive smile on his face the whole time and is just loving the fact that he's there.
> 
> iPod just had a really nice run too, he's good to watch that fucker.


I don't know enough about scoring but I was suprised by that last run by IPod only scoring an 86? Figured he was into the 90s for sure.


----------



## hardasacatshead

It appears they're placing a lot of scoring emphasis on amplitude, maybe he just didn't have the height. 

SW still goes higher than everybody else let's be honest. 

Danny Davis... smooooooooth as until he bailed. I hope he pulls it off next run. That McTwist was gargantuan.


----------



## trapper

hardasacatshead said:


> Danny Davis... smooooooooth as until he bailed. I hope he pulls it off next run. That McTwist was gargantuan.


He had a nice run going until he bit it.


----------



## trapper

Damn even Shaun bailed, wtf is with this pipe? 

Eh, maybe the pipe wasn't to blame on his, looking at the replay.


----------



## Logan14

Davis and White can still do this. Although the other riders really are smashing this pipe!


----------



## trapper

Davis falls on same transition and same trick as last run. He's officially done.

IPod really putting the pressure on Shaun now...


----------



## hardasacatshead

I don't think Davis is going to be much help to ya 

ipod.... wow


----------



## RagJuice Crew

White _kills _it! Pressure, what pressure? Pressure is for tyres...

He was huge but a bit squirelly at times. Scores pending.


4th

Straight over to iPod to congratulate him, classy.


----------



## trapper

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## hardasacatshead

That was nerve racking. 

Good to see some good sportsmanship from SW. ipod deserves that win.


----------



## trapper

hardasacatshead said:


> That was nerve racking.
> 
> Good to see some good sportsmanship from SW. ipod deserves that win.


Yep, no controversy there. Even I could clearly see that he had the best run.


----------



## faridk89

RagJuice Crew said:


> White _kills _it! Pressure, what pressure? Pressure is for tyres...
> 
> He was huge but a bit squirelly at times. Scores pending.
> 
> 
> 4th
> 
> Straight over to iPod to congratulate him, classy.


I can't believe White finished that run, so many sketchy landings.


----------



## Logan14

How White didn't bail is beyond me! Incredible stuff.


----------



## seant46

I thought the judging for pipe seemed much better than the slopestyle. They got the top 3 bang on I even thought one of the Japanese dudes deserved to win but Ipod had harder tricks I guess. :eusa_clap: Fun to watch for sure just wish Danny landed his first run..


----------



## Deimus85

So sick. I am glad I got to stream that live.


----------



## Deimus85

CassMT said:


> i agree with everything terje says
> 
> Terje Haakonsen: Why I still hate the Olympics | Whitelines Snowboarding
> 
> but i still like to watch, putting aside all the politics and backstory, i just like to watch people ride snowboards, sometimes i cry
> 
> i'll follow Arctic challenge too, as always, for me the two are not mutually exclusive





koi said:


> I agree with Terje also, but I also see why people do it. I mean when you look at all the athletes who do it for free, on their own time, or have to take out loans to make this possible -how can you not want to do it too. I had a substitute teacher/assistant gym teacher (basically he did whatever the school needed him for) who was a bronze medal winner in the 19?? Olympics, and the man had so much respect for the other athletes and the games, it would be hard for me to not want to be apart of it if, I had the opportunity.
> 
> I also think most events judging are fucked up. In my ideal contest I would have the riders judge themselves:
> 
> 
> You have a jam session
> You tell every rider to pick the best 1st, 2nd, & 3rd riders (you can't pick yourself)
> 1st=5pts, 2nd=3pts, 3rd=1pt (or something)
> Most points is the winner (and have some tie breaker mini-jam session)
> 
> Granted there is a chance people will pick their buddies, but overall I think they would respect each other's skill.


I personally do not like or respect any competitive sport where the results are based on subjective judging. I watch these competitions, however, because I like to watch snowboarding and skiing and the like.


----------



## a4h Saint

hardasacatshead said:


> On another, sensational note:


Is that real?!!?! I have not seen any of the Olympics yet since I do not have cable and the CBC/BBC have terrible video quality for me.

I really hope that's a joke, and this poor dude is not stuck with a name like that.


----------



## ryannorthcott

wow didn't expect to see shaun white off the podium, my prediction going in was SW, hirano, iPod. Fairly close, at least judging was spot on and i agree with the medals. Ol bretz was right, shaun can be beaten. Too bad it wasn't by you


----------



## faridk89

ryannorthcott said:


> wow didn't expect to see shaun white off the podium, my prediction going in was SW, hirano, iPod. Fairly close, at least judging was spot on and i agree with the medals. Ol bretz was right, shaun can be beaten. Too bad it wasn't by you


Shaun beat himself, lets be honest here. If they had to do it again, he'd win.


----------



## hardasacatshead

a4h Saint said:


> Is that real?!!?! I have not seen any of the Olympics yet since I do not have cable and the CBC/BBC have terrible video quality for me.
> 
> I really hope that's a joke, and this poor dude is not stuck with a name like that.


LOL no. It's a piss take because his real name is Andreas Wank. <-- That's not a joke btw.


----------



## lisevolution

What was the podium for the Pipe? I know IPod won and SW finished 4th but I'm stuck at work with no streaming ability so I couldn't watch it. What were the final standings?


----------



## ttccnn

lisevolution said:


> What was the podium for the Pipe? I know IPod won and SW finished 4th but I'm stuck at work with no streaming ability so I couldn't watch it. What were the final standings?


IPOD on top and other 2 young man from Japan got 2nd and 3rd place


----------



## Logan14

faridk89 said:


> Shaun beat himself, lets be honest here. If they had to do it again, he'd win.


I think if he'd laid down the run he did second time round first time, it would have been his, but it wasn't. He didn't beat himself though.


----------



## NSXRguy

Im going to dl it when available... Did ipod do the yolo flip? Im guessing no triple cork?


----------



## trapper

lisevolution said:


> What was the podium for the Pipe? I know IPod won and SW finished 4th but I'm stuck at work with no streaming ability so I couldn't watch it. What were the final standings?


The Japanese riders were second and third. Hirano and Hiroaka in that order.


----------



## trapper

NSXRguy said:


> Im going to dl it when available... Did ipod do the yolo flip? Im guessing no triple cork?


Yolo yes. Landed it clean. Shaun sketched the landing on it. No triple corks that I saw from either.


----------



## NSXRguy

I think that hirano kid will probably be the youngest to do the triple cork in the pipe... Dude probably doesnt have pubes yet haha


----------



## lisevolution

That kid Hirano I'm not surprised by but the other Japanese kid is a bit of surprise to me on the Podium. They're both like 15 right?


----------



## linvillegorge

I haven't seen the finals yet, but I watched some of the qualifiers and it was bullshit. The pipe was so awful the riders were having to dial way back just to make sure they could do a full pull. Were the finals any better?


----------



## faridk89

lisevolution said:


> That kid Hirano I'm not surprised by but the other Japanese kid is a bit of surprise to me on the Podium. They're both like 15 right?


15 and 18 I believe .

15 year old got the silver


----------



## Jed

Well that was interesting at least. Kind of bummed the pipe was so bad that we didn't get to see people lay down their best runs though.

Seemed more like trying to survive the pipe while throwing their second best run vs. actually going for their best runs.


----------



## Argo

The Japanese, white and iPod didn't have much to say about the conditions, they just rode. Ayumu and taku better hope the ioc doesn't drug test. Them fellas are some pot smokin fools. Ayumu is a super nice kid though. He trains primarily in Vail - summit.


----------



## NSXRguy

Is marijuana considered a sport enhancing drug by the olympics???


----------



## jdang307

RagJuice Crew said:


> White _kills _it! Pressure, what pressure? Pressure is for tyres...
> 
> He was huge but a bit squirelly at times. Scores pending.
> 
> 
> 4th
> 
> Straight over to iPod to congratulate him, classy.


Ipod and Shaun are best buds, one of the few. Ipod constantly defends him, and calls the other boarders jealous. So SW is probably happy, if he didn't win it, Ipod did.

Bretz came in 12th.


----------



## Logan14

NSXRguy said:


> Is marijuana considered a sport enhancing drug by the olympics???


I would suggest that there are a lot of people around who would say they ride better after smoking it.


----------



## trapper

White actually made a couple of negative comments about the pipe conditions in the interview I saw. That was either from this morning or last night, not sure.


----------



## jdang307

$5 says he's back in 4 years. It will kill him, that he didn't win it all. He'll give it one more shot. It's not like 31-32 is thaaat old but it'll be a little tougher. Look at Bode Miller he's like 50


----------



## NSXRguy

Marijuana has relaxing effects yes. So do benzos... 

I hear coccaine make you somewhat fearless though haha


----------



## NZRide

Haha Bretz finished last. Teach him for talking shit. Well at least I guess he can still feel good because he loves snowboarding...haha suck balls Bretz.
ipod celebration was way over the top, looked like a real ass to be honest. He also didn't get many hits, judges obviously scored for amplitude which is as it should be but number of technical hits was actually pretty low.


----------



## Logan14

NZRide said:


> Haha Bretz finished last. Teach him for talking shit. Well at least I guess he can still feel good because he loves snowboarding...haha suck balls Bretz.
> ipod celebration was way over the top, looked like a real ass to be honest. He also didn't get many hits, judges obviously scored for amplitude which is as it should be but number of technical hits was actually pretty low.


I absolutely disagree with that - the guy has just won the half pipe at the Olympics! He probably looked over the top because the two Japanese were so emotionless.


----------



## killclimbz

NSXRguy said:


> Is marijuana considered a sport enhancing drug by the olympics???


It is now on the list as a banned substance by the IOC. It wasn't when Ross Regawhat'shisname tested positive for it in Calgary. They took him medal away and then realized they had not grounds to take it and gave it back to the stoner.


----------



## NZRide

Logan14 said:


> I absolutely disagree with that - the guy has just won the half pipe at the Olympics! He probably looked over the top because the two Japanese were so emotionless.


No I'm not talking about after he won. Any celebration then is fine. 
It was the over the top celebrations straight after his run. He was claiming it like his was the final run and no one could beat him. Sure if you stick the run you want you can be happy, and maybe a fist pump, hands over head, whatever. But he kept picking his board up and throwing it into the ground, jumping around like a spastic, hugging people in the crowd and even got a huge group hug from the Sochi ski squad that smooth out the pipe, it was just incredibly over the top considering.... 
1.) it was a great...but stock run, not dropping a brand new trick never seen before and
2.) there were still like 6 or 7 top riders still to go. It was far from over.
Just came across as a dick that is all.


----------



## Logan14

Ah, I didn't know you were talking about then. Regardless, I'd be pretty damn happy if I laid down that run.


----------



## boarderaholic

Canadian coach comes to the rescue of fallen Russian athlete : The Globe and Mail – 2014 Winter Olympics

My face just got all squishy from reading this.


----------



## Deimus85

NZRide said:


> No I'm not talking about after he won. Any celebration then is fine.
> It was the over the top celebrations straight after his run. He was claiming it like his was the final run and no one could beat him. Sure if you stick the run you want you can be happy, and maybe a fist pump, hands over head, whatever. But he kept picking his board up and throwing it into the ground, jumping around like a spastic, hugging people in the crowd and even got a huge group hug from the Sochi ski squad that smooth out the pipe, it was just incredibly over the top considering....
> 1.) it was a great...but stock run, not dropping a brand new trick never seen before and
> 2.) there were still like 6 or 7 top riders still to go. It was far from over.
> Just came across as a dick that is all.


----------



## Argo

It's a banned substance. I'd hate to see them strip him for it as I have ridden.in the ganjola with him a time or 3.


----------



## Argo

Lol. He is probably One of the least dick dudes... He was just super happy he put a good run down on a jacked pipe that some kiwis built. When I'm an Olympian I hope to react like that too....




NZRide said:


> No I'm not talking about after he won. Any celebration then is fine.
> It was the over the top celebrations straight after his run. He was claiming it like his was the final run and no one could beat him. Sure if you stick the run you want you can be happy, and maybe a fist pump, hands over head, whatever. But he kept picking his board up and throwing it into the ground, jumping around like a spastic, hugging people in the crowd and even got a huge group hug from the Sochi ski squad that smooth out the pipe, it was just incredibly over the top considering....
> 1.) it was a great...but stock run, not dropping a brand new trick never seen before and
> 2.) there were still like 6 or 7 top riders still to go. It was far from over.
> Just came across as a dick that is all.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise

Sitting in a waiting room and of course they are playing the biathlon instead :icon_scratch:


----------



## ThisIsSnow

so Davis didn't get a clean run either? i gotta watch the rerun sometime.

kinda interesting to see this all play out. I mean they could definitely have done a better job with the pipe (whether or not IOC didn't decide to be a cheapskate), but these are all top riders in the world and they can't handle a shitty pipe? They should be able to compensate for that...


also speaking about young competitors, try Chloe Kim (2nd in X games halfpipe i think, but she was 15 and too young to be able to compete in the Olympics) :blink:


EDIT: i meant 13 years old


----------



## Logan14

15 isn't too young to compete in the Olympics... Tbh, I don't think there is actually an age you have to be. Maybe there is, but I didn't think there was.


----------



## DiggerXJ

I think the age is 15. I remember them talking about it when that Russian girl was ice skating. She made it by 28 days or something like rhat


----------



## PalmerFreak

I was cheering for the Americans but if anyone outside of that group was going to walk away with the gold I wanted it to be iPod. Seems like a really nice guy and doesn't go shooting his mouth off.


----------



## SimonB

Regarding minimum age : http://registration.olympic.org/en/faq/detail/id/138


----------



## trapper

PalmerFreak said:


> I was cheering for the Americans but if anyone outside of that group was going to walk away with the gold I wanted it to be iPod. Seems like a really nice guy and doesn't go shooting his mouth off.


+1

I also became a fan of the Callister kid from Australia. He didn't belong on the podium for sure but his methods were rad and seemed to have a great attitude.


----------



## NZRide

Argo said:


> Lol. He is probably One of the least dick dudes... He was just super happy he put a good run down on a jacked pipe that some kiwis built. When I'm an Olympian I hope to react like that too....


Dude don't go blaming the Kiwis for the pipe issues.
Did you see the temps, it was night time and well above freezing. Also they were not allowed to the run the shaper through when they needed because the IOC didn't want the noise to interfere with their mogul TV coverage or some shit. IOC made decision on where to put the pipe and then made restrictions on what could be done to service the pipe, so blame them.
Melville has always had impeccable pipes even in the trying conditions we sometimes get here. Only ever heard praise from athletes riding his pipes to date (and that includes DD and SW). 
And in the end it didn't stop most of the riders laying down good runs in the finals. Cocks like Bretz, just fucked up of their own accord.
I'm sure ipod is a cool guy, but if everyone jerked off on themselves after their run early in the comp like him, then the pipe would not only have bump issues but a sticky run out area too. Even your x-games shaping heros couldn't fix that!


----------



## CassMT

sketch pipe or not that was frikkn superb contest, i actually think the judges got it right...if Danny had made his first run i think he would have been in the medals too

shaun seemed genuinely a good sport about it, ipod too imo, i think ipod went apeshit after his run just because his adrenaline was thru the roof after that yolo, justified too imo..

anyway, frikkn awesome, loved it


----------



## Logan14

SimonB said:


> Regarding minimum age : http://registration.olympic.org/en/faq/detail/id/138


Thought as much. Wasn't Tom Daley 14 when he competed in the olympic diving for the first time. I realise it isn't winter olympics, but imagine the same rules would apply.


----------



## NZRide

CassMT said:


> sketch pipe or not that was frikkn superb contest, i actually think the judges got it right...if Danny had made his first run i think he would have been in the medals too
> 
> shaun seemed genuinely a good sport about it, ipod too imo, i think ipod went apeshit after his run just because his adrenaline was thru the roof after that yolo, justified too imo..
> 
> anyway, frikkn awesome, loved it


Yeah man, I enjoyed it too, was exciting down to the end. The Japanese riders are the new ones to watch. That 15 year old is so solid. Unbelievable at that age to be killing it like that.


----------



## trapper

NZRide said:


> Yeah man, I enjoyed it too, was exciting down to the end. The Japanese riders are the new ones to watch. *That 15 year old is so solid. Unbelievable at that age to be killing it like that.*


No shit, he won't even be hitting his prime until the 2018 or 2022 games. And to think he'll be 27 for the 2026 games...crazy.


----------



## CassMT

must not have been tooo bad a pipe!


----------



## ThisIsSnow

DiggerXJ said:


> I think the age is 15. I remember them talking about it when that Russian girl was ice skating. She made it by 28 days or something like rhat


whoops, i meant 13.

a *THIRTEEN*-year old girl won silver in the x games pipe.

Y! SPORTS


----------



## CassMT

for the time capsule










the two lil guys clearly dont give a fuck, haha...they must be jumping for joy on the inside or something, WTF

looks like the ladies take to the pipe tomorrow, maybe this bit of time will lets them iron out the pipe kinks some...

snowboard slopestyle was clearly ready for primetime, against my prediction, but ladies *ski* slope DEF was not, at least some of them i was f#ing embarrassed for them, shitshow...with the notable exception of a couple huge doublefronts and a Zero, that was sick (albiet sketch)


----------



## Varza

Just curious, do not all countries have uniforms for the Olympics? I think I've seen competitors from different countries wearing different looking jackets, and the two Japanese kids are an obvious example.

Yeah, I also think Ayumu Hirano is the future king of halfpipe. Can't wait to see him at X-games next year!


----------



## RagJuice Crew

Anyone who missed out on the joy of Ed Leigh and Tim Warwood commentating on the half pipe, here are some highlights for your listening pleasure: BBC Snowboarding Commentators Are A Blast


----------



## Argo

They are always like that. Very mellow.


----------



## CassMT

RagJuice Crew said:


> Anyone who missed out on the joy of Ed Leigh and Tim Warwood commentating on the half pipe, here are some highlights for your listening pleasure: BBC Snowboarding Commentators Are A Blast


i heard they had a bunch of complaints after women's slope, i thought it was frikkn hilarious, and even moreso at womens ski slope, the only thing that made it bearable..i didn't mind them rooting for their hometeam at all...i think they may have toned it down for the halfpipe though, but still some stuff that was just funny as shit, lovit...actually made me happy NBC is coveting every minute so much, fuckem, i would not have found bbc otherwise,,,


----------



## RagJuice Crew

Argo said:


> They are always like that. Very mellow.


Yep - love Ed Leigh alright and himself and Graham Bell even keep Ski Sunday fun. But Leigh and Warwood have taken things to another level thee Olympics (the commentary for the women's slopestyle with Aimee Fuller alongside was hilarious) and they're getting new exposure from those who might not have heard of them otherwise.

The BBC received a ton of complaints about the commentary. What dry shite doesn't love that! :laugh: Informative, informed, excited, enthusiastic and fun. What more could you want! Completely appropriate for the event.


----------



## RagJuice Crew

CassMT said:


> i heard they had a bunch of complaints after women's slope, i thought it was frikkn hilarious, and even moreso at womens ski slope, the only thing that made it bearable..i didn't mind them rooting for their hometeam at all...i think they may have toned it down for the halfpipe though, but still some stuff that was just funny as shit, lovit...actually made me happy NBC is coveting every minute so much, fuckem, i would not have found bbc otherwise,,,


Yeah, they did! Old fuddy duddys... I'm not British but I didn't see the problem with them being stoked for the British rider and Britain's first ever on-snow Olympic medal. Hell yeah they should have been! And their enthusiasm for the events, and ALL riders, just made it for me. Great fun and frickin' hilarious.


----------



## CassMT

yoBeat, adding insult to injury



if he starts losing i bet he will quickly become more liked...i think of tony hawk, that many started hating for winning, and he was never even a dick, he just won everything for so long ppl started concocting shit, now he's a legit legend

i bet shaun, first chance he gets in a good pipe is gonna be Dying to show he can still win, with one more X, if he can manage, he should retire imo


----------



## Argo

See what happens in Burton open next month.


----------



## RagJuice Crew

Argo said:


> See what happens in Burton open next month.


He's going to kill it, absolutely kill it. I'm not a contest or pipe fan but even I'm excited to see all these riders going out with a point to prove about what they COULD have done if the pipe hadn't been dog-shit.


----------



## ThisIsSnow

RagJuice Crew said:


> He's going to kill it, absolutely kill it. I'm not a contest or pipe fan but even I'm excited to see all these riders going out with a point to prove about what they COULD have done if the pipe hadn't been dog-shit.


Shaun White To Take Break, Go On Tour With Band After Failing To Medal At Sochi « CBS DC


----------



## ARSENALFAN

The pipe was shit, but the playing field was even.


----------



## F1EA

The halfpipe contest was pretty cool. Sketchy pipe, most guys were struggling to keep on track, but several runs were impressive. Those japs were unreal... they went BIG. I also really liked Danny davis and Shaun white 's.

Ipod was cool. He was stoked. This ain't golf.


----------



## jtg

Ipod was definitely way over the top with the showboating. That's pretty disrespectful to your competitors.


----------



## jdang307

I was a Danny Davis fan, I liked his style and his videos, but man, this puts a real sour taste in my mouth.



> "You know it's good for snowboarding, man," American teammate Danny Davis said of White finishing fourth, far behind winner Iouri Podladtchikov of Switzerland. "The world knows now that there are other snowboarders besides Shaun. It's great, man, because there are a bunch of good riders in our sport and they deserve some credit, too."
> 
> Deserved or not, this is reality. Even coming in fourth was met with scorn, another judging favor for White. They claimed he deserved lower.
> 
> "Well, fourth was a gift, first of all," Davis noted, feeling no hesitation at smacking Shaun — even though Davis himself crashed twice, finished 10th and called the entire night "rats … a bummer."


This is the Olympics not the X Games. You go on behalf of the US. Just douchey man


----------



## hardasacatshead

Danny Davis did nothing but talk shit the whole time he was there. Moaning about the pipe, accusing the IOC of trying to save money with the pipe build, telling the media multiple times that he's beaten SW in the past, bagging on Shaun at every opportunity during interviews, blah blah fucking blah. 

Him and Bretz acted like a couple of sooky bitches when they both ate shit and showed absolutely no sportsmanship throughout the entire event. It's one thing to be disappointed (and they had every right to be) but they should have at least been supportive toward the rest of the riders. If they're so "core" and "all about the snowboarding" then they shouldn't care who's riding but should be stoked to see _anybody_ pull off a great run. Particularly their team mates.

Even if the pipe was shit, it was shit for everybody. The conditions didn't stop the rest of the field from just going out and doing their thing. There's every chance we didn't see some new tricks (maybe a triple) as a result of sub-optimal conditions but fuck me sideways if Shaun White didn't hit 5.3m on his first hit in the finals. 

There was a very different attitude surrounding the slope style events, particularly with the womens' events. Riders all hung out at the bottom and were totally stoked about each other's efforts, whether they nailed their runs or not. The men could probably take a page out of their book in this respect. 

I lost a lot of respect for some of the world's most renown riders over the last couple of weeks. Which is a shame because I really envied guys like Danny Davis and his attitude toward the sport. Turns out he's just a big back of dicks. 

/end rant.


----------



## Deacon

jdang307 said:


> I was a Danny Davis fan, I liked his style and his videos, but man, this puts a real sour taste in my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Olympics not the X Games. You go on behalf of the US. Just douchey man


I'd rather he be himself than act phony for the two weeks he's there. if that exposes him to be a punk, then so be it. snowboarding is not a team sport, so hoping for sportsmanship is fine, but expecting it is to set yourself up for disappointment. :dunno:


----------



## say chi sin lo

RagJuice Crew said:


> Anyone who missed out on the joy of Ed Leigh and Tim Warwood commentating on the half pipe, here are some highlights for your listening pleasure: BBC Snowboarding Commentators Are A Blast


NBC viewer here, I got a kick out of listening to the cross country skiing commentators. Especially during the finish, they just couldn't contain themselves and it was hilarious.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Danny Davis is a fucking actress... what exactly is he trying to sell to Snowboarding fans or the media? Sounds like drama to me, 3 kids well deservedly going home with medals and he's talking 4th place.


----------



## sabatoa

Davis is a straight up bitch. He could take a lesson from the women on how to be less catty.


----------



## trapper

sabatoa said:


> Davis is a straight up bitch. He could take a lesson from the women on how to be less catty.


Eh whatever. Was Shaun's last run worth a 90? I don't know. Like I said I'm not keen on judging, but I watched every single run from every rider and I felt like Habluetzel's run was better in spite of Shaun throwing the yolo trick and having bigger air. Had he sketched once in that run then maybe, but he sketched twice. Does this mean Davis should have said that of his American teammate? Absolutely not, but I also don't think Davis was somehow implying that he himself beat Shaun. Despite his incessant bitching about the pipe, Davis owned up to his failings after it was all over, saying he was sorry he let America down.

I did see a few highly complimentary remarks from him about IPod and his point about the world realizing that there are other good snowboarders besides Shaun was a good one. But again, this wasn't the time or place to go after Shaun and that's a big part of why it came of douchey. 

Davis must some long-held beef with Shaun beyond mere jealously. There is some bad blood there it seems to me. He bad mouthed him quite a bit in _The Crash Reel_ as well. I think Shaun is more tactful and classy in the public eye for sure, but he's spent a LOT more time in it too. Overall Davis might regret some of his comments and how he came off during this Olympics. If not then I'd be inclined to agree that he's a bitch, but I think some of it was ignorance and inexperience on such a huge stage (relative to Shaun). 

I also think IPod's celebration immediately after his last run was douchey, but it doesn't mean I think he's a bitch and now suddenly I don't like him. Fuck man, this is snowboarding not politics, who gives a fuck what he said, she said. 

I like Shaun, I like Davis, I like IPod. All of this shit is entertaining. Fuck it.


----------



## sabatoa

He's complaining that Shaun didn't deserved FOURTH. He's practically choking on White's dick bro, he's so much on his jock.

I've lost respect for Davis and his bitch crew. First the huge lie in the Crash Reel movie (the one that I believed and dogged on SW because of it) then the haterade they've been pouring and drinking leading up to and during the Olympics. 

It might be one thing if they backed up their shit talking but they didn't even do that.


----------



## trapper

Oh well whatever I don't really care that much. I used to get all worked up hating on SW too and I decided that this shit is all kind of silly and a waste of energy. The actual truth about what happened probably lies somewhere between what Mason said and what Shaun said. Not a fan of the Frends crew either in general. Except Scotty Lago.

On a lighter note has anyone seen how awesome those crafty Canucks are? Apparently they have a beer cooler that can only be open with a Canadian passport. http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/olymp...hoto-012713738.html?soc_src=mediacontentstory


----------



## sabatoa

haha, sweet. Too bad it's full of Molson Canadian. They truck that beer fridge all over the world.


----------



## trapper

sabatoa said:


> haha, sweet. Too bad it's full of Molson Canadian. They truck that beer fridge all over the world.


Wait, I know I don't drink anymore, but I used to like me some Molson every once in a while, when I could find some that wasn't skunked up.


----------



## sabatoa

trapper said:


> Wait, I know I don't drink anymore, but I used to like me some Molson every once in a while, when I could find some that wasn't skunked up.


If I'm slumming on Canadian beer and I'm here in the States I go Labatt Blue. Molson Canadian tastes a lot like Budweiser to me, which I don't really like. Not that it matters after the first few drinks. lol

If I'm slumming on Canadian beer in Canada then I'm probably going Lucky...or Kokanee :laugh:


----------



## CassMT

ipod's run










if someone knows about him saying lame shit of being a dick, pls don't mention it, LOL it would be nice to think there is one amongst them who isn't....


----------



## trapper

CassMT said:


> ipod's run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if someone knows about him saying lame shit of being a dick, pls don't mention it, LOL it would be nice to think there is one amongst them who isn't....


That is fucking sweet!


----------



## Argo

Shaun White, Olympic moments, and mettle without a color - The Washington Post

Another great article that is pretty close to the types of experiences I have had with the guy although he never needed to be asked to say hi or swayed to chat with or ride with my kid.

Davis is just another "dudele- brah" douchebag. My coworkers that live in summit started calling them that cause they all call each other dude or brah......


----------



## Karpediem

I found this story about him pretty good from the comments of the Washington post...

"I wanted to share this Shawn White story. When I worked for the Make A Wish Foundation in 2010, Shawn White had just won gold in Vancouver-he was a star. We had a wish kid, an 18 year old, who wished to meet Shawn. It was set up. Celebrities are only asked to spend a max of 15 minutes with a wish kid. Nothing more is requested. Shawn met the wish kid at a well known snowboarding competition on a Friday afternoon, ate pizza with him, wish fulfilled, wish kid was happy. Maybe they would meet up again over the weekend...nothing was planned. The next morning the wish kid was not in his hotel room. Later it was learned that Shawn had called the kid up early, woken him up with: "hey, get up and come riding with us. Without any publicity, or plan, no photographers, no hype, no attention. Shawn White and friends took the wish kid out riding that morning, all before their long day of competition. This happened only because Shawn White is a good guy with a good heart. For that morning, the wish kid ditched nervous adults, corporate handlers, the scheduled plan, reporters, and the heavy cloud of his illness to ride with the best snowboarder in the world. He passed away a year later. He had his wish fulfilled but Shawn White gave him an experience way beyond what was requested or expected."


----------



## ShredLife

SW>Frends in both skills and spirit. 

get out of competitive snowboarding if you can't deal with the concept of competition. whiney bitches.


----------



## MeanJoe

> "You know it's good for snowboarding, man," American teammate Danny Davis said of White finishing fourth, far behind winner Iouri Podladtchikov of Switzerland. "The world knows now that there are other snowboarders besides Shaun. It's great, man, because there are a bunch of good riders in our sport and they deserve some credit, too."
> 
> Deserved or not, this is reality. Even coming in fourth was met with scorn, another judging favor for White. They claimed he deserved lower.
> 
> "Well, fourth was a gift, first of all," Davis noted, feeling no hesitation at smacking Shaun — even though Davis himself crashed twice, finished 10th and called the entire night "rats … a bummer."


Wow. As mentioned earlier, overall this really leaves a sour taste in my mouth. I didn't mind much of the bitching Danny did through-out the Olympics so far because honestly I was bitching at home about some of the same things - the poor slopestyle and pipe conditions were awful. In my opinion, the level of riding these guys do puts their life at risk. Traumatic Brain Injuries and/or death being the worst possible consequence but obviously crashing while doing a double or triple cork can have other significant consequences too. To have such poor courses/pipe adds a level of danger beyond what these athletes already accept to perform at their level. So yeah, I as a viewer was bitchy about what I saw and I'm a overweight 44 year old who snowboards and I wasn't going to hold it against the guys who risk far more for complaining about the conditions.

Danny's first comment doesn't really bother me, in a way he is right. For better or worse, Shaun White is the face/name of snowboarding. Those of us who really follow the sport, watch edits and DVDs, read the mags, etc., know who else is out there but for the casual viewer of the X-Games or Olympics they know Shaun White. So this is great that guys like i-Pod, by beating Shaun on the Olympic stage, get introduced to the casual viewer as well as other riders in significant ways (i.e. not "that dude who also competed but lost to Shaun"). I think for Sage it has a similar effect, I'm betting a lot of people who didn't know who he was before the Olympics are digging the guy after seeing his honest joy at winning a gold medal.

The rest though... Jesus what a dick thing to say. Between this and Brentz comments, as well as the non-US team's bitchy comments - I've lost a ton of respect for them over their behavior. Yes, snowboarding is not a team sport but Olympic snowboarding is also about nations bringing their best athletes to the games and competing for individual and country glory. This type of inter-team bitching is sad, immature, and really reflects worse upon the individuals bitching and the US team as a whole.

So yeah... 

<gets off soapbox>
<puts on flame-retardant suit>


----------



## CassMT

i wish radio and F posters would at least give a spoiler alert before blurting out the medalists, f#ck, i'd like to have One surprise in watching the actual contest! Women in the pipe right now, i'm gonna lock myself in a closet somewhere til tonight when i can see it all....


----------



## NWskunkAPE

ShredLife said:


> SW>Frends in both skills and spirit.
> 
> get out of competitive snowboarding if you can't deal with the concept of competition. whiney bitches.


Another dickhead. You are beyond annoying


----------



## ShredLife

NWskunkAPE said:


> Another dickhead. You are beyond annoying


lick my balls you stinky ball-licking *********.


----------



## hardasacatshead

NWskunkAPE said:


> Another dickhead. You are beyond annoying


Well aren't you just charming.


----------



## Argo

NWskunkAPE said:


> Another dickhead. You are beyond annoying


Lol. Irony in this post.....


----------



## CassMT




----------



## CassMT

oh snaaap


----------



## vknyvz

shaun was really great, I mean if they use the numbers from the qualifications round he didn't need to ride again all night. Things happens it was 50 degrees so he fell on the slushy snow

Like he said in his interview though, I am upset that I didn't get to do all my tricks, if I did'em all and still come short and lose well that would be just fine. 
I so agree with this, we didn't see all white. oh well he's still the king

oh and yea what a cat davis is.


----------



## Deimus85

CassMT said:


> i wish radio and F posters would at least give a spoiler alert before blurting out the medalists, f#ck, i'd like to have One surprise in watching the actual contest! Women in the pipe right now, i'm gonna lock myself in a closet somewhere til tonight when i can see it all....


Streaming it right now at my desk!


----------



## scotty100

Davis and his bumbling sidekick Bretz are a total embarrassment to the US team. Wannabe media whores who one minute bitch and moan like spoilt brats about "selling out", the next minute only too happy to be wheeled out anytime to speak to al roker on the today show...yeah that's really hardcore "bro'"...Davis with his incredibly irritating and fake "aw gee shucks, I'm only a snowboarder don't really care about competition how do you like my floppy hat does it make me look more low key core authentic?" and Bretz standing there hands stuffed in pockets nodding along like a complete tool.

What they don't realize is that the rest of world only sees 2 bitter fools wracked with jealousy because they don't have the talent to beat White. If they are so "anti competition" then why did they even bother going? They need to disappear immediately and shut the fck up.


----------



## Argo

Women are looking rough....


----------



## poutanen

Argo said:


> Women are looking rough....


To say the least!


----------



## Bparmz

CassMT said:


> oh snaaap


Off topic, but I think Burton needs to show this picture to every idiot calling Rider Services to say their board broke when they were just riding groomers, insisting that they didn't hit anything.


----------



## trapper

Americans gold and bronze in women's pipe, Torah gets the silver.


----------



## sabatoa

I think it's badass that Torah is competing in every snowboard event.


----------



## trapper

sabatoa said:


> I think it's badass that Torah is competing in every snowboard event.


She's badass all around.


----------



## boarderaholic

Harumph!
10harumphs


----------



## NomisBopis

CassMT said:


> oh snaaap


2015 Pro model "limp banana camber"?


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

sabatoa said:


> I think it's badass that Torah is competing in every snowboard event.


'its all snowboarding' - Torah

Doing Australia proud once again, she's a rad chick. Really close final 1.25 points seperating 1st and 4th.


----------



## Deimus85

sabatoa said:


> I think it's badass that Torah is competing in every snowboard event.


And really hot. Kaitlyn is super cute too. And she shreds


----------



## ThisIsSnow

we should create another thread for all the SW vs Frends bitching.





CassMT said:


> ipod's run


sweet graphic, where did you find this?








CassMT said:


> oh snaaap


after rocker and rocker hybrid, snowboard tech is now moving to extreme camber to get that enormous pop :laugh:


----------



## CassMT

ipod sequence was from the NY times...

torahB










i was impossible to not find out who won dammit, someone emailed me with no alert! damn, still to see the full fiasco though...


----------



## DiggerXJ

I just tuned in to see Gold crash in practice. That was brutal, a total rookie-ish edge catch. Fuck this pipe!


----------



## RagJuice Crew

Davis posted a clarification on twitter, plus a pic of White getting HUGE air out of the pipe, so I think he realised how his comments came across. Gretz also claims his comments were misconstrued out of context, though I can't say how. 

All I will say is (a) the pipe _was_ shitty, the IOC _did _fuck up, repeatedly. So saying so isn't bitching. Riders needs to stand up and be heard more, see no harm in it. And (b) it's a snowboard contest, not a team event. There are no team mates.


----------



## RagJuice Crew

Argo said:


> Shaun White, Olympic moments, and mettle without a color - The Washington Post
> 
> Another great article that is pretty close to the types of experiences I have had with the guy although he never needed to be asked to say hi or swayed to chat with or ride with my kid.


:thumbsup:

The backlash is in full flow these days. Not the White backlash, the backlash against the White "hate" and "haters" (I, ironically, _hate _the way those words are used in this context but easiest way to make my point!)


----------



## scotty100

RagJuice Crew said:


> And (b) it's a snowboard contest, not a team event. There are no team mates.


It's the olympics, not the x games. You are selected to represent your country and try and win as many medals for the team. It's very much all about supporting your team mates. That grinning buffoon Davis and his dumbass sidekick Bretz didn't deserve to represent the USA. Fking embarrassing all they could do was rip into a team mate at any given moment. Wee boys out of their depth...


----------



## RagJuice Crew

It's snowboarding. It being in the Olympics shouldn't/doesn't change that. If guys are friends and snowboarding team mates for 47 months out of 48 they're not just suddenly going to pretend to not like them for that one month and/or want someone else to win. In the same way it's ridiculous to expect fans to cheer their favourite riders all the time but suddenly not do so for one week just because they ride under a different flag. Snowboarding changing because of the Olympics is exactly what people feared way back when.

Being selected for your country and trying your best to win a medal for your country is all well and good, but that doesn't mean you have to want everyone from your country to win one. And that's not just snowboarding, that goes for all athletes.


----------



## Steezus Christ

scotty100 said:


> It's the olympics, not the x games. You are selected to represent your country and try and win as many medals for the team.


ironic, because in saying that, SW was the one that pulled out of slopestyle with very little time to field another competitor. how do you think other potential athletes felt about that? their olympic dream would have been crushed...


----------



## DIESEL

Being a hardcore competitor bread from over 15 years of wrestling, alls I can say about the snowboarding "Broface Lifestyle" is- grow tf up and get real. Look, if you're a fighter, and your best friend is the only person in the world that could possibly give you a good run for your money, during the fight wouldn't you want to take his head off still? I've personally had to do this in tournaments where going for gold it was my best friend against me. For the first 30 seconds of the round its cool haha omg this is really happening, but as soon as a head butts, nobody wants to lose. If it was all about "Friendship and Love" nobody would compete on a world stage risking their lives doing extreme stunts never done before- they would all flip the bird to the X-Games and the Olympics, but they don't. Therefore, what does that tell you? These kids are trying to be as humble as they can because snowboarders have a bad rap sometimes (for whatever reason) and they are trying to change that by being the 'nice guys' on the pow. But can we all agree that 90% of the crap that is spewed on camera is restricted to the max? You'll never hear what people really think on the camera unless they really do not give a hoot. 

SW doesn't get enough respect for being a grown up, the first snowboarder to become an adult and realize what the sport, (AS ALL OTHER SPORTS ARE) is. Regardless of the love and friendship these cats have for eachother, it's still money, and if it wasn't they wouldn't be at Sochi at all. 

When people hate on the poor guy for acknowledging it as a COMPETItion (COMPETITIVE) they really show that they are not even near the same calibre as a true professional athlete. By all means, be Best Friends Forever <3 But let's get real kittens(you know what I mean) this is the Olypmics, not a backyard fashion fest with your boys. There is money to be had and PLENTY of endorsements that everyone is fighting tooth and nail for. I don't care what any of these pro's say, "I don't care about the money", "It's more then the money". Shut up. If you didn't care about the cash, you wouldn't push yourselves so hard to get endorsed so one day you could have your own personal halfpipe in your backyard. 

In conclusion, it's everybodies dream to have unlimited funding to do whatever their mind could come up with, but in this truly amazing sport that we all have come to love, sometimes you need to break away from the bullshit and step on a few toes to get to the top, and SW has indeed done that. Given, look at SW versus Bieber, and they both had fame at around the same age. Bieber is a crackhead getting booted from the US, and SW likes to chill on his pipe. 

Give White a break, it's rough at the top when you have nobody- although most people would never even be able to phathom that. Life is a ladder, are you going to climb down and pick up every single friend you have and drag them with you, or will you let them fall and climb up themselves if they really want it as bad as you do? I never thought I'd post this here, but if you have the time, listen to what the Dogg has to say about getting to the top. Close the gap fools. **Start video at 4:45 to skip the bullshit**





Give the legend a break my main dudes, he figured the game out before all these little children that think they're pros. The game isn't made for everyone, and SW makes that very clear every time he straps in. Even though he placed fourth, we all know he is the best, and for the time being will still be the best until he is REALLY unseated from the throne. Look what Podladtchikov said after he won, he was basically praising and bowing down to White. Even he knew that if SW finished his run he would have been screwed, even to the point that the interviewer had to say something along the lines of, "Okay, anyway back to you now since YOU won the competition"... That tells you something when the person who took gold is praising the guy who took fourth. 

Lastly, in my defense. I am in no way a SW fanboy, I just give credit when credit is deserved, and most of you (not specifically targeting anyone) hate on this guy for legit no reason at all other then pure belligerent ignorance.

/Endrant


----------



## NSXRguy

I think whites fall caused him to not put in the best run for the second, with the fear of putting down a complete run

If the pipe was in the best shape possible, we might have been able to see a first ever triple cork in the pipe

If there was one candidate to dethrone white, it would probably be hirano


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Proud of USA. We took 3/4 of the boarding events. Good on them! Kaitlyn fucking RIPPED. I was hoping kelly clark would take it, but can't win em all.


----------



## RagJuice Crew

Some good points Diesel about them being competitors, not friends.

But just one thing to take you up on - not buying wholly and fully in to the pure competition doesn't make one a kid or full of bull. Wrestling, football, basketball etc all are, by their definition, competitive. The same can't be said for snowboarding so somebody combining both sides of the sport doesn't mean they are in denial. It's just a different take.


----------



## Varza

+1 for DIESEL's post. I completely agree. And like I said, I am liking SW more and more now with all this going on. I don't think he's done anything wrong and if anything, he comes across as the more mature, sensible individual by NOT returning the undeserved shit that's been flung at him.

RJC is also right, there are more sides to this sport than the competitive aspect. However, I don't believe that one can effectively combine them. Either one is a top competitor or one isn't. Not being a competitor doesn't mean one can't still be an awesome snowboarder, but this is about priorities.

@Steezus, the potential slopestyle backup's olympic dreams should have been crushed when they failed to qualify for the team fair and square. I highly doubt White was thinking "Let me ruin some kid's dreams while I'm at it", I bet it was far more like "oh, this course is kinda shitty and I almost hurt myself... better concentrate on my main goal here". Again, priorities...


----------



## scotty100

Steezus Christ said:


> ironic, because in saying that, SW was the one that pulled out of slopestyle with very little time to field another competitor. how do you think other potential athletes felt about that? their olympic dream would have been crushed...


Actually that's not true at all. SW did not deny anyone else a spot on the SS squad by pulling out of the event. A total of 7 slots was allotted to the US freestyle team - 3 for SS, 4 for HP. SW won his spot on the team by qualifying for the halfpipe. He also just happened to beat others competing for a SS spot and was therefore able to compete in SS event too without actually taking one of the 3 dedicated SS spots. 

So even if he had not also qualified for SS he would still have been on the team. Him dropping out of the SS did not affect the 3 who made up the SS squad in the team of 7 - Kotsenburg, Stassel and Guldemond.

Indeed in order for anyone else to be on the team in SS would have meant eliminating either Kotsenburg, Stassel or Guldemond from the SS squad or dropping one of the 4 HP riders to add a 4th to the SS squad. If that had happened it would have been Davis who qualified last for the HP.

There's a lot of misinformation going around about SW cheating someone out of a spot in SS - it's just not true.


----------



## scotty100

RagJuice Crew said:


> Being selected for your country and trying your best to win a medal for your country is all well and good, but that doesn't mean you have to want everyone from your country to win one. And that's not just snowboarding, that goes for all athletes.


Absolutely true that you go to the olympics to win. You make the team to try and win gold. You also become part of a team representing your country. You support your team mates in their efforts to win too, all the while pushing yourself and each other to win gold above everyone else. It's called the fkn olympic spirit. You can be competitive AND be a good team mate that represents your country and does not embarrass it through juvenile behavior. In fact that is what is expected when you make the Olympic team. You have responsibilities to yourself to win and to your team and country to represent in the best way.

What you don't do is treat the whole thing like a fkn joke, bum around playing the usual "oh I'm too fkn cool for school...this is snowboarding bro it's not about winning anything...yeah dude let's chill...oh and yeah that team mate of mine who absolutely dominates me in the talent department is a bit of a prick and me and dumbfk bretz here are waaaaay too cool to want to hang with that guy, nah let me tell you again how much of a dick this team mate of ours is...appear on the today show? sure bro, let me tell al fkn roker for the 10th time how much of a dick this team mate of mine is...nah let's not talk about me finishing 10th...let's talk about this dick of a team mate of mine..."


----------



## snowklinger

too long didnt read


----------



## scotty100

^SW cool. Davis a prick.


----------



## Argo

snowklinger said:


> too long didnt read



Read his last paragraph and put a brah voice to it, it's pretty funny.... :thumbsup::eusa_clap:


----------



## Argo

scotty100 said:


> What you don't do is treat the whole thing like a fkn joke, bum around playing the usual "oh I'm too fkn cool for school...this is snowboarding bro it's not about winning anything...yeah dude let's chill...oh and yeah that team mate of mine who absolutely dominates me in the talent department is a bit of a prick and me and dumbfk bretz here are waaaaay too cool to want to hang with that guy, nah let me tell you again how much of a dick this team mate of ours is...appear on the today show? sure bro, let me tell al fkn roker for the 10th time how much of a dick this team mate of mine is...nah let's not talk about me finishing 10th...let's talk about this dick of a team mate of mine..."


This part in quotations....


----------



## Varza

Hehe, I enjoyed reading that with a brah voice in my head too XD

Thanks for the info, Scotty, I feel further vindicated now!


----------



## RagJuice Crew

scotty100 said:


> Absolutely true that you go to the olympics to win. You make the team to try and win gold. You also become part of a team representing your country. You support your team mates in their efforts to win too, all the while pushing yourself and each other to win gold above everyone else. It's called the fkn olympic spirit. You can be competitive AND be a good team mate that represents your country and does not embarrass it through juvenile behavior. In fact that is what is expected when you make the Olympic team. You have responsibilities to yourself to win and to your team and country to represent in the best way.


Which is why some people don't think snowboarding is a fit with the Olympics, because this "fkn Olympic spirit" runs counter to a lot of things in snowboarding. Some people go for that, some people don't. It doesn't make either of them wrong.

I keep saying it but it's a point worth repeating (mainly because everyone who can't counter it ignores it) - what, so athlete A and B, who travel together, film together, do promos together, go to competitions together and ride together for 47 months can't cheer for each other for the 48th month and must cheer for athletes C and D respectively because they're from different countries? Eh, nah...



P.S. It's also incredibly naive to think that every Olympian wants their team mates to win over everybody else just because of some unquantifiable Olympic spirit. Not just in snowboarding, in every discipline. They're human, not IOC-scripted machines.


----------



## Varza

RagJuice Crew said:


> I keep saying it but it's a point worth repeating (mainly because everyone who can't counter it ignores it) - what, so athlete A and B, who travel together, film together, do promos together, go to competitions together and ride together for 47 months can't cheer for each other for the 48th month and must cheer for athletes C and D respectively because they're from different countries? Eh, nah...


Just to be clear, cheering for each other is cool, so what if they're from different countries? Talking shit about someone for no real reason is distinctly uncool, and again, it shouldn't matter what country they're from. I believe that is the problem most of us have with the whole drama circus...


----------



## RagJuice Crew

Varza said:


> Just to be clear, cheering for each other is cool, so what if they're from different countries? Talking shit about someone for no real reason is distinctly uncool, and again, it shouldn't matter what country they're from. I believe that is the problem most of us have with the whole drama circus...


Absolutely agree, on all of that. 

(That's not what I argued against, but "You support your team mates in their efforts to win too, all the while pushing yourself and each other to win gold above _everyone else_")


----------



## linvillegorge

I think you guys are missing the point here. Terje is right that the FIS runs the Olympics and that's bullshit.

What snowboarding lacks is enough guys (and gals) with the balls that Terje had to simply thumb their nose at the Olympics when they're the best in the world. The IOC has inadvertently put the power in the hands of the snowboarding world. They've made snowboarding the marquee event of the winter Olympics. If the world's best snowboarders all boycotted the Olympics, they'd be FORCED to change. Much to their chagrin, snowboarding has become more important to the Olympics than the Olympics are to snowboarding.

That's just my opinion of course, but...


----------



## scotty100

^Exactly. More respect for the likes of Terje who make a stand on principle and don't attend rather than dumb and dumber Davis and Bretz who are oh so fkn too cool to compete cuz "that's not what it's about bro" but who still fkn go then whine and bitch about it...but you know...still fkn go...


----------



## RagJuice Crew

linvillegorge said:


> I think you guys are missing the point here. Terje is right that the FIS runs the Olympics and that's bullshit.
> 
> What snowboarding lacks is enough guys (and gals) with the balls that Terje had to simply thumb their nose at the Olympics when they're the best in the world. The IOC has inadvertently put the power in the hands of the snowboarding world. They've made snowboarding the marquee event of the winter Olympics. If the world's best snowboarders all boycotted the Olympics, they'd be FORCED to change. Much to their chagrin, snowboarding has become more important to the Olympics than the Olympics are to snowboarding.
> 
> That's just my opinion of course, but...


Agree completely.


Though I'm not sure how we've the point. It's just another topic which has been covered plenty before...


----------



## linvillegorge

RagJuice Crew said:


> Agree completely.
> 
> 
> Though I'm not sure how we've the point. It's just another topic which has been covered plenty before...


My point is that you guys are arguing about how they should be approaching the Olympics when the reality is that they should sack up and simply not be there. Instead of constantly bitching about it, they should either STFU and accept it for what it is or nut up and boycott it. SW has obviously made his decision and who can blame him due to the checks he's cashing? However, he's the only ones cashing those megamillion checks. You can bet he's not going to turn a blind eye to that and boycott the Olympics, however that's irrelevant. The real power lies in the rest of the field. If Shaun White is the only rider who shows up, then snowboarding in the Olympics is effectively boycotted. It's only a competition if there's enough competitors to actually compete.


----------



## RagJuice Crew

linvillegorge said:


> My point is that you guys are arguing about how they should be approaching the Olympics when the reality is that they should sack up and simply not be there. Instead of constantly bitching about it, they should either STFU and accept it for what it is or nut up and boycott it. SW has obviously made his decision and who can blame him due to the checks he's cashing? However, he's the only ones cashing those megamillion checks. You can bet he's not going to turn a blind eye to that and boycott the Olympics, however that's irrelevant. The real power lies in the rest of the field. If Shaun White is the only rider who shows up, then snowboarding in the Olympics is effectively boycotted. It's only a competition if there's enough competitors to actually compete.


Again, I agree with what you are saying. Just disagreeing that the other argument is missing the point or irrelevant. The same issues about how they approach it would be up for debate whether it was run by snowboarders or by FIS.


----------



## Varza

I don't think anyone is disagreeing that the FIS running snowboarding is a complete shit-show. I mean, they're even screwing over SKIERS! Ted Ligety :: Op-ed pieces (link has been posted in the past)

But each individual athlete's decision to compete or not is exactly that: their decision. These people chose to go there, so they shouldn't make an additional shit-show of it. Sure, Terje has a great point, but you can't force people to boycott...


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

NoOtherOptions said:


> Proud of USA. We took 3/4 of the boarding events.


excuse me.... people always forget about boardercross! haha. go on and say but boardercross is not real snowboarding, there are no tricks etc etc. but next time you go to a mountain look at how many people on snowboard do exactly that, just fly down the mountain over and over as fast as they can. hell i bet half this forum doesnt even hit jumps and rails. 

also to those saying boycott the olympics. it will never happen. if all the 'best riders' decided to boycott it and not go the next best riders would take their place. hell if no-one was going from Australia i'd stick my hand up to go and throw down a run on an olympic course. who cares if I came last. that would be fuckin sweet!


----------



## say chi sin lo

*Great moment!*










The final moments of the Women's Halfpipe made me very proud to be an athlete (competitive tennis player, hit the slopes on stormy days, the slopes is such a good training ground for my core for tennis! I always tell my tennis buddies, if you want to test your core strength and overall stamina, go board 7-8 hours of the day). They were all excited for one another, and appeared to be genuinely hoping for their competitors to get their highest scores possible. Forget about "The Olympic Spirit", this is what sports is all about.

By the way, Torah Bright doing 3 events?! Badass!


----------



## Bravehrt3

say chi sin lo said:


> That picture is what snowboarding is all about !!!!!!! The women showed the spirit of snowboarding exactly how it is suppose to be represented. I love Terje,( my favorite rider to watch ) and maybe one day when were able to get our sport back from the FIS he can be the ambassador for the sport of snowboarding. But I understand his believes about the olympics and why he doesn't compete in them. But the women were a perfect example of how you can compete against each other and still be true to snowboarding. Even Hannah Teter who didn't medal showed great camaraderie for her fellow riders. The men should take note and stop being winey CNTS !!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211

tradnwaves4snow said:


> excuse me.... people always forget about boardercross! haha. _go on and say but boardercross is not real snowboarding, there are no tricks etc etc._ but next time you go to a mountain look at how many people on snowboard do exactly that, just fly down the mountain over and over as fast as they can.


Really? Looks like _real_ snowboarding to me! I have been waiting to see that particular event! While I appreciate the slopestyle and pipe events, I am No where near being able to even fantasize about doing something like that! So it's not something I pay a lot of attention to. I don't ride park and not sure I ever will.

Now the border cross? That's a lot more likely to be something I could hope to accomplish! (....well, fantasize about doing anyway!) 

I did a quick google and ran across this clip. That looked harsh as fuck! :blink:






Now _that_,.. is something I would probably do! (...the face plant that is!) :laugh:



-edit-
Found this also. Looks like a fun day of riding to me! :dunno:


----------



## CassMT

pointless to say it i know, but torahs run to my eye was the gold, so much more height and steez...kaitlins run was amazing technically, but torahs, the amplitude put it _just_ ahead (to my taste). just a .25 difference! shoulda been 1 point the other way./


----------



## Donutz

chomps1211 said:


> Really? Looks like _real_ snowboarding to me! I have been waiting to see that particular event! While I appreciate the slopestyle and pipe events, I am No where near being able to even fantasize about doing something like that! So it's not something I pay a lot of attention to. I don't ride park and not sure I ever will.
> 
> Now the border cross? That's a lot more likely to be something I could hope to accomplish! (....well, fantasize about doing anyway!)


Exactly how I feel. Boardcross is my favorite snowboarding event.


----------



## MeanJoe

That border cross course looks so fun. I'd love to take a lap or three down that!


----------



## neni

Donutz said:


> Exactly how I feel. Boardcross is my favorite snowboarding event.


+1
Athough I liked to watch slopesyle and halfpipe, full of respect what the athletes showed, both are so far away from what snowboarding is to me. Boardercross has far more identification potential, looks like fun instead of unreachable acrobatic.


----------



## Donutz

MeanJoe said:


> That border cross course looks so fun. I'd love to take a lap or three down that!


There was a small boardcross course on Baker last year. Wasn't well maintained, but I tried it a couple of times. I think the full-size course would give me a coronary.


----------



## poutanen

I've posted this here before, but this is the view from a riders perspective. Seems like a crazy course, the ones we have in AB are much lower speed, tighter turns, etc.


----------



## CassMT

looking forward to still the *3* other sb events. boarderX will be killer, and no way the judges can fuck that up. 

only saw the qualifier so far for mens skier slope, gotta admit though it was pretty dope, they were getting really creative in the rails with wallrides and going way deep on the jumps. bbc boys +1 lmao too


----------



## chomps1211

Donutz said:


> Exactly how I feel. Boardcross is my favorite snowboarding event.





neni said:


> +1
> Athough I liked to watch slopesyle and halfpipe, full of respect what the athletes showed, both are so far away from what snowboarding is to me. Boardercross has far more identification potential, looks like fun instead of unreachable acrobatic.


+2! I've only seen one other televised BC event, but I was thoroughly impressed by the speed and skill the riders exhibited. Especially with proximity of the other riders bombing down the run & thru the jumps/turns! Probably takes some nerves of steel to be blazing along like that with another rider right on your toe/heel side edge!!!!! :thumbsup:



Donutz said:


> There was a small boardcross course on Baker last year. Wasn't well maintained, but I tried it a couple of times. I think the full-size course would give me a coronary.


They have had a little BC course up north here the last two years. I ran thru it once or twice late last season. (...avoided the jumps, naturally!) I wanted to see what those banked turns felt like! :laugh: 

It was fun, even at my tortoise pace thru it!


----------



## hardasacatshead

chomps1211 said:


> Now the border cross? That's a lot more likely to be something I could hope to accomplish! (....well, fantasize about doing anyway!)
> 
> I did a quick google and ran across this clip. That looked harsh as fuck! :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now _that_,.. is something I would probably do! (...the face plant that is!) :laugh:


Oh man that looked nasty! My entire body tensed up watching that. Oooooommph!


----------



## hardasacatshead

poutanen said:


> I've posted this here before, but this is the view from a riders perspective. Seems like a crazy course, the ones we have in AB are much lower speed, tighter turns, etc.


Christ on a fucken bike! That last jump is enormous. :blink:


----------



## trapper

hardasacatshead said:


> Christ on a fucken bike! That last jump is enormous. :blink:


Exactly my thought when I watched that!


----------



## CassMT

wasn't it lindsay who blew the gold when she grabbed on a final jump and slammed? i forget now....that slam vid was vicious, the probably only survived because there was no time to even tense up , just baaam


----------



## trapper

CassMT said:


> wasn't it lindsay who blew the gold when she grabbed on a final jump and slammed? i forget now....that slam vid was vicious, the probably only survived because there was no time to even tense up , just baaam


I think she did a method and blew the landing. But still got a medal I think cause she was so damn far ahead of the field.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Oh you mean this one? Yeah who could forget. That's the sort of shit you never forgive yourself for.


----------



## trapper

Fuck it man, I say she was more memorable for it. She was just keeping shit real, lol.

WWTD? What would Terje do? haha


----------



## CassMT

i remember she was saying she was 'stabilizing the board' and stuck to that story

for the nerdists out there, LMOA:


----------



## trapper

CassMT said:


> for the nerdists out there, LMOA:


Solid gold. Now there's water on my keyboard.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Ah shit, that's funny as hell. :bowdown:


----------



## CassMT

i guess i know how ppl felt when Sage won instead of someone else. this has been bugging me all day, but Torah herself seems happy as a clam with silver, very very classy remarks she made about solidarity with the other girls and advancing women's pipe

but STILL










wtf judges!


----------



## Deacon

just saw the men's skier slopestyle. This guy named Henrik, seriously, wtf? what a friggin goon.


----------



## Deimus85

The Deacon said:


> just saw the men's skier slopestyle. This guy named Henrik, seriously, wtf? what a friggin goon.



Yea but that dude can shred...even if his pants sag past his ass!


----------



## linvillegorge

I... I... I don't even know what to say. :laugh:


----------



## NoOtherOptions

WUTang is for the children! Lol, that guy is an idiot. I remember they also said he had an egg in his pants like "Cool Runnings." I appreciate him making snowboarding look respectable hahaha.


----------



## linvillegorge




----------



## ryguy15

That Henrik video was hilarious


----------



## KellionBane

NoOtherOptions said:


> WUTang is for the children! Lol, that guy is an idiot. I remember they also said he had an egg in his pants like "Cool Runnings." I appreciate him making snowboarding look respectable hahaha.


The question is... How is he not snowboarding... Boggles my mind.


----------



## Argo

He is my favorite skier, always happy, smiling, super chill and humble guy. he trains with an egg in his pocket to practice being smooth on his style. dude kills that butter off the jumps. No-one else can do those nose/tail butter trips.


----------



## CassMT

i think henrik got marked down for his look, his air especially were so solid..4th not 6th imo...

some of the skier lines were great, like wallride/rodeos, that was rad. all the boarders did the cannon rail it seemed, but the skiers were pulling some bigger, crazier shit off the sharkfin


----------



## Karpediem

KellionBane said:


> The question is... How is he not snowboarding... Boggles my mind.


It was probably too late to go snowboarding so he was just watching the olympics in his room.


----------



## Deimus85

CassMT said:


> i think henrik got marked down for his look, his air especially were so solid..4th not 6th imo...
> 
> some of the skier lines were great, like wallride/rodeos, that was rad. all the boarders did the cannon rail it seemed, but the skiers were pulling some bigger, crazier shit off the sharkfin


They also hit the doll a lot more, which was rad.


----------



## NoOtherOptions

CassMT said:


> i think henrik got marked down for his look, his air especially were so solid..4th not 6th imo...
> 
> some of the skier lines were great, like wallride/rodeos, that was rad. all the boarders did the cannon rail it seemed, but the skiers were pulling some bigger, crazier shit off the sharkfin


Yeah I will give them that, they hit the WHOLE park instead of the left part. That bored me ALOT during the board slopestyle events. No idea why everyone was so timid.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

NoOtherOptions said:


> Yeah I will give them that, they hit the WHOLE park instead of the left part. That bored me ALOT during the board slopestyle events. No idea why everyone was so timid.


better run in to the bigger side of the jumps (left). maybe on a board it was harder to keep enough speed for the first one if you cut across all the way from the right.


----------



## trapper

NoOtherOptions said:


> Yeah I will give them that, they hit the WHOLE park instead of the left part. That bored me ALOT during the board slopestyle events. No idea why everyone was so timid.


+1

10char


----------



## LuckyRVA

Donutz said:


> There was a small boardcross course on Baker last year. Wasn't well maintained, but I tried it a couple of times. I think the full-size course would give me a coronary.


Was it their banked slalom course? I would love to ride this...


----------



## lisevolution

The skiers always have more creative rail sections in the slopestyle comps for whatever reason. It probably does have the most to do with speed and momentum than anything else. That guy Harlaut is crazy sick though. I'm not a huge fan of the free-skiing movement because simply it reminds me of when rollerblade freestyle was big in the mid-late 90's and was being compared to skateboarding. The issue always has to do with style... it will always be way sicker to watch a skateboarder or snowboarder pull the same tricks than it does a rollerblader or skier. the rotations come harder and the grabs do as well. That said Harlaut is one of the few guys who's parts and competition runs I watch because he is just next level and really doing things nobody else can put down. when broke out the tail butter double at Xgames it was just like come on dude nobody can touch that.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

linvillegorge said:


> I... I... I don't even know what to say. :laugh:


wu tang is for the children !!!


----------



## Donutz

LuckyRVA said:


> Was it their banked slalom course? I would love to ride this...


Sure looks like it. But they didn't have the flags up when I was there.


----------



## CassMT

my fav version, WuTang/Fugazi mashup






slow day today at sochi, looking so forward to boarderX!


----------



## Snow Hound

CassMT said:


> slow day today at sochi, looking so forward to boarderX!


Gold for GB in the women's sliding headfirst down an ice tube on a tea tray. Weird that our girls seem to be good at this. Maybe it's familiarity with tea trays?


----------



## CassMT

i hear there was quite a US/Rus hockey game...8 shootouts and all this, and not even an elim game, crazy!


----------



## Donutz

Snow Hound said:


> Gold for GB in the women's sliding headfirst down an ice tube on a tea tray. Weird that our girls seem to be good at this. Maybe it's familiarity with tea trays?


:laugh: My wife commented this morning about whether having a bunch of women skiing around fast with a gun over their shoulder is a really good idea.

Hmmmm :icon_scratch:


----------



## chomps1211

Womens snowboard cross starting with a bang. 3 crashes in the second heat of the Qtr finals. 

USA Lindsay, took her heat. But that Czech chick is smokin' her runs. So far out in front she's alone at the finish.




-edit- *SPOILER ALERT! * Don't read the following if you will be watching re-broadcast!



Damn!!! If I was the superstitious type, I would say Lindsay J. needs to stop fukin' round with those grabs. :dunno: ...way out in front and chokes and knuckles a jump right after another grab. :blink:
Cool move if she's just out having fun riding. Not so much if she's serious about wanting to win! (2¢)


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

chomps1211 said:


> Womens snowboard cross starting with a bang. 3 crashes in the second heat of the Qtr finals.


Helena hurt herself pretty bad hitting the knuckle. re-injured an old knee injury which is the reason she stopped competing in the slopestyle and just stuck with boardcross. I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## CassMT

womens sbX was so awesome, tough races, tension, uncertainty, bails and slams , wooo, that was fun to watch

lindsay J needs to not go out in front too early, she sees that open track then....chokes everytime! i feel kinda bad for her but sersly wtf

and to the gold winner, bravo, she owned that shit from start to finish all day


----------



## Deacon

tradnwaves4snow said:


> Helena hurt herself pretty bad hitting the knuckle. re-injured an old knee injury which is the reason she stopped competing in the slopestyle and just stuck with boardcross. I hope she gets well soon.


that sucked, you could hear her screaming. :thumbsdown:


----------



## chomps1211

CassMT said:


> womens sbX was so awesome, tough races, tension, uncertainty, bails and slams , wooo, that was fun to watch
> 
> ....*and to the gold winner, bravo, she owned that shit from start to finish all day*


Watching the women's SBC again, the re-broadcast on NBC! Eva? The Czech chick? Yeah! She was always so far out in front every time! :thumbsup: Would have been really interesting to see her and Lindsay go head to head! Too bad! That would have been a good race! 

On a side note; I loved those cable cam camera angles of the race, especially when they were parallel with the riders in the air! Pretty sweet! 

Bummer that I'm gonna be at work for the Men's re-broadcast tomorrow night!! (...only caught the women's @ 3-3:30 this morning cuz I was having trouble sleeping!) :dunno: :laugh:


-edit-


tradnwaves4snow said:


> Helena hurt herself pretty bad hitting the knuckle. re-injured an old knee injury....





The Deacon said:


> that sucked, you could hear her screaming. :thumbsdown:


Was that the girl who crashed and slid off the lip of the one jump landing back/ass first just past the airbags they had staged beneath???


----------



## Nein11

Don't know who the rider was but I think it was a horrible idea to have a flat gap immediately after the banks....just begging for someone to have a spinal compression fracture.


----------



## chomps1211

Nein11 said:


> Don't know who the rider was but I think it was a horrible idea to have a flat gap immediately after the banks....just begging for someone to have a spinal compression fracture.


I have not seen any other SBX events so I have no frame of reference, but I thought that was pretty odd myself. Even if the bags had covered that entire flat area, you would think landing on them might result in the rider being bounced/launched right back into the air and onto the transition/landing of the jump! I wouldn't think that would be all that good either! :dunno:



...on to the Men's event! I see that the foggy weather has the men's events postponed until tomorrow. We're supposed to be getting 4-6 inches here overnight tonight so I was planning on getting up early tomorrow to hit the local for an am session before work. Now, I can set the alarm a little earlier so I can watch the heats before heading out! :thumbsup: (_...I missed the one race that did run today before the postponement!_)


----------



## trapper

Anyone else catch the men's Super G? Not that I want to talk about skiing here but I wanted to punch that fucking NBC interviewer when she wouldn't shut up about Bode Miller's brother Chilly and made the guy break down in tears on camera.


----------



## d2cycles

trapper said:


> Anyone else catch the men's Super G? Not that I want to talk about skiing here but I wanted to punch that fucking NBC interviewer when she wouldn't shut up about Bode Miller's brother Chilly and made the guy break down in tears on camera.


And after he walked away from the reporter, they kept the camera on him for another couple minutes. Reporters and common decency just don't seem to go together. I honestly think that reporter turned an amazing moment a bit sour for him.


----------



## OU812

I saw him cry but I didn't see the interview, that's pretty low. I thought he was being emotional cause it was probably his last Olympic race. Canadian Jan Hudec, the guy who tied Bode for bronze is a friend of mine. He's been through a lot as well. 7 knee surgeries throughout his career including a back injury 5 weeks before Sochi where he couldn't move. So much respect for these guys and what they do.

Here's a photo of Hudec and Pridy on the way up to their Super G race in Kitzbuhel in the Hahnenkammbahn gondola last month.


----------



## trapper

His being emotional wasn't the issue, it was lack of decorum from the interviewer and NBC overall that I took issue with. She should have ended it two questions sooner. For his part he was professional about it, coming to her defense on twitter after the smoke had cleared, but it was still shameful how they handled it.


----------



## Donutz

I've seen reporters ask a leading question then just keep the camera on the subject, waiting for a reaction. The ones without interviewing skills are just fucking vultures.


----------



## CassMT

she is getting her ass handed to her today, in a virtual sense...bode has class, and that race was awesome to watch

too bad there isn't a downhill medal for sb...used to be that dh was a pretty big thing, i remember Andy Coglinn being a star few a few years


----------



## NZRide

Nobody watch the mens Boarder X? Spoliers below if you havent seen coverage yet....
Semis and final were pretty epic races. Close and a bit of carnage, the Australian guy was unlucky in the second semi getting taken out while leading. 
French guy deserved the win in the big final, glad he beat the Russian dude, and overall the best racing I've seen in boarderX, was at these Olympics.
As usual zero points for style though, there was an Austrian dude in there that looked like he was competing for the gold in the Arm waving olympics...ugly particularly funny to watch their reverse jump form in slo-mo, getting low at takeoff to absorb them then extending and flailing while in the air, complete opposite of slopestyle haha.
A good advertisement for Kessler out there alot of their boards in the comp. 
Overall this comp was a 9 out of 10, some great close racing.


----------



## Varza

I think the jumping style is meant to gain the most speed, or avoid shaving off speed as much as possible. I don't know about the arm waving... I guess when you're trying to go fast and there are 5 other guys crowding you out, that you freak out a little?

I was amazed that nobody fell in the final. Very nice race to watch. Too bad my connection or NBC stream thing sucked and it had to keep buffering every 2 minutes.


----------



## NZRide

For sure the "style" is purely for speed, idea is to keep the board in contact with the snow as much as possible, just commenting how funny it looks. Like anti-style after pipe and slopestyle.


----------



## CassMT

thx for the spoiler alert! averting my eyes til i see it tonight!


----------



## mixie

Boarder cross is like the anti steeze. I like it tho, more then the slopestyle/pipe events.


----------



## Argo

I love watching sbx. watching the replay now. Awesome racing.


----------



## trapper

Yeah that final was a great race.


----------



## tonicusa

Im pretty disgusted seeing guys getting seriously injured in ski half pipe due to shit conditions. I know these kids train for years to be here but it's so damn exploitative the way the show goes on even when conditions are dangerous. It's clear the Olympics has lost some of the values and integrity it was supposed to espouse and has become a big show biz production full of politics and money. 

That kid Currier was screaming in pain in the bottom of the halfpipe and no one came to his aid, he actually had to get up and ski out.


----------



## trapper

tonicusa said:


> Im pretty disgusted seeing guys getting seriously injured in ski half pipe due to shit conditions. I know these kids train for years to be here but it's so damn exploitative the way the show goes on even when conditions are dangerous. It's clear the Olympics has lost some of the values and integrity it was supposed to espouse and has become a big show biz production full of politics and money.
> 
> That kid Currier was screaming in pain in the bottom of the halfpipe and no one came to his aid, he actually had to get up and ski out.


Yup that was hard to watch.


----------



## NZRide

tonicusa said:


> Im pretty disgusted seeing guys getting seriously injured in ski half pipe due to shit conditions. I know these kids train for years to be here but it's so damn exploitative the way the show goes on even when conditions are dangerous. It's clear the Olympics has lost some of the values and integrity it was supposed to espouse and has become a big show biz production full of politics and money.
> 
> That kid Currier was screaming in pain in the bottom of the halfpipe and no one came to his aid, he actually had to get up and ski out.


He's only a skier...who cares? just kidding. The time to respond to crashes is a joke, there have been some huge crashes so far, womens boardercross prelims had a couple of shockers, that american girl that KO'd herself left lying there while some guy eventually stood by her side and looked scared to even approach her...crazy. Remember that one girl who had to shout out "I fucking blew out my knee!" for the hundreds of millions of viewers, so they would stop standing around with fingers in their asses and go to her.


----------



## tonicusa

Yup a real amateur production. It's like our Athletes are "at the mercy" of a foreign country. And in this case one with its head up Putin's ass. 

The IOC should take some of the millions they make and that these host countries spend on a silly opening ceremony and give Countries a stipend to pay for their own support and emergency teams to travel with their athletes. These kids deserve the same resources our pro athletes have access to.


----------



## Argo

The US has a large medical contingent with them. I personally know 6 of them. They are the ones from vail. There are many from other cities around the.country and that is just the US team...... Course safety personnel needs to be trained better to see when someone is injured. If you put a bunch of fools or regular folks On course, they have no idea how to react. Considering this is a new resort area I doubt they have seasoned patrol, they should have brought some in for the courses/events that know whats up....


----------



## NSXRguy

I have a question about border cross. Why dont they wear spandex like how the alpine skiiers do it? Im assuming spandex would make them go faster? I mean its not as cool looking as snowboarding wear, but if it wins, then who reqlly cares if it looks cool or not


----------



## NoOtherOptions

NSXRguy said:


> I have a question about border cross. Why dont they wear spandex like how the alpine skiiers do it? Im assuming spandex would make them go faster? I mean its not as cool looking as snowboarding wear, but if it wins, then who reqlly cares if it looks cool or not


I'd assume because the air is meant to be blown over the suit in a certain direction. Think shark skin, it's not meant to function the same ways laterally and thus I'd assume there isn't a market for a suit at that angle. Furthermore, think about the position of the bodies, alpine skiers are basically sails while borders are perpendicular to the board for the most part.


----------



## Varza

tonicusa said:


> Im pretty disgusted seeing guys getting seriously injured in ski half pipe due to shit conditions. I know these kids train for years to be here but it's so damn exploitative the way the show goes on even when conditions are dangerous. It's clear the Olympics has lost some of the values and integrity it was supposed to espouse and has become a big show biz production full of politics and money.
> 
> That kid Currier was screaming in pain in the bottom of the halfpipe and no one came to his aid, he actually had to get up and ski out.


I didn't watch ski halfpipe (I like watching them live and this was at some obscene hour of the night/morning), but damn, that sucks! Yeah, it's quite the shit-show, I'm no longer surprised even...


----------



## chomps1211

NSXRguy said:


> I have a question about border cross. Why dont they wear spandex like how the alpine skiiers do it? Im assuming spandex would make them go faster? I mean its not as cool looking as snowboarding wear, but if it wins, then who reqlly cares if it looks cool or not


Not for SBX bit just now watching the womens parallel snowboard slalom and thay are wearing suits like the downhill skiers. 

Of course they're also hardbooting with alpine carving type boards too. (..so almost a monoski event!) . Pout!! You watching this? I know you dig the hard-boots! Happy accident for me. I thought all the SB events were done. I missed the men's SBX!


----------



## skip11

@chomps1211: Most SBXer use softboots.


----------



## CassMT

mens SbX was great! never would have guessed the winner, though in the starting gate the frenchman looked very poised and confident all the time, awesome! i really thought the russian had it in the bag. proper waxing def was a factor it seems. had to watch it on CBC, announcers sucked! so annoying we just turned the sound off

saw a few minutes of ski halfpipe, YAWNED, and switched to netflix


----------



## Varza

I'm happy about who won the giant slalom  Will watch Run 2 when the replay is available. Oh, right... skiing... nobody cares...


----------



## trapper

Varza said:


> I'm happy about who won the giant slalom  Will watch Run 2 when the replay is available. Oh, right... skiing... nobody cares...


Fuck off spammer skier! :laugh:


----------



## NZRide

Argo said:


> The US has a large medical contingent with them. I personally know 6 of them. They are the ones from vail. There are many from other cities around the.country and that is just the US team...... Course safety personnel needs to be trained better to see when someone is injured. If you put a bunch of fools or regular folks On course, they have no idea how to react. Considering this is a new resort area I doubt they have seasoned patrol, they should have brought some in for the courses/events that know whats up....


I don't think Sochi can be singled out here. Take a look at the Olympic qualifiers, when SW went down on the kicker, I think it was at Mammoth?, he lay there for like a minute, no sign of anyone and in the end a couple of photographers turn up. For the whole length of the clip I saw, no trained medical types turn up at all.
Absolute bullshit that in the modern slopestyle era when double and now triple corks are becoming the norm, realistically every jump these guys take could easily result in paralysis or death. There needs to be a couple of mobile medical pros positioned across various points on the course. How hard is that? 
Its like Formula one , each marshal point has a trained med so the closest post could provide immediate medical care, not wait 5 minutes for a doc to be sent from pit lane.


----------



## Casual

NZRide said:


> I don't think Sochi can be singled out here. Take a look at the Olympic qualifiers, when SW went down on the kicker, I think it was at Mammoth?, he lay there for like a minute, no sign of anyone and in the end a couple of photographers turn up. For the whole length of the clip I saw, no trained medical types turn up at all.
> Absolute bullshit that in the modern slopestyle era when double and now triple corks are becoming the norm, realistically every jump these guys take could easily result in paralysis or death. There needs to be a couple of mobile medical pros positioned across various points on the course. How hard is that?
> Its like Formula one , each marshal point has a trained med so the closest post could provide immediate medical care, not wait 5 minutes for a doc to be sent from pit lane.


At the very most the downed rider is responded to with medical attention within a minute. Watching on tv might seem like an hour but whats wrong with 60 seconds? In a car accident it could be from 10-20 minutes and that is deemed sufficient. As long as the person gets medical attention quickly they will be fine but you don't need a medic on every knuckle waiting to spring on a rider in under 10 seconds, thats just overkill.

edit - not talking about sochi here, its pretty sad, I just mean in general riders are responded to pretty sufficently.


----------



## poutanen

Casual said:


> edit - not talking about sochi here, its pretty sad, I just mean in general riders are responded to pretty sufficently.


Yeah exactly, unless somebody's not breathing, their heart's not beating, or they're bleeding out, a few minutes is likely not going to kill them!

That said, I can't believe they let them get up without checking their spine after and high speed impact!


----------



## NZRide

Casual said:


> At the very most the downed rider is responded to with medical attention within a minute. Watching on tv might seem like an hour but whats wrong with 60 seconds? In a car accident it could be from 10-20 minutes and that is deemed sufficient. As long as the person gets medical attention quickly they will be fine but you don't need a medic on every knuckle waiting to spring on a rider in under 10 seconds, thats just overkill.


For sure I'm not talking every kicker, waiting to pounce.
I'm just talking about one or two mid course!
For them to stand there for 1/2hr to 1hr so they can more readily attend a crash. How hard is that? They are happy to have photgraphers placed along the course, why not someone that can save someone's life?
I have seen more KO's at this Olympics than ever before and the responses honestly have been shit.


----------



## kalev

poutanen said:


> That said, I can't believe they let them get up without checking their spine after and high speed impact!


and no concussion protocol (from what I can see on TV)

that girl who cracked her helmet in the slopestyle ski event was up and walking around waiting for her results in the finish area 

the other girls looked like they were trying to test her eyes etc and she just kept saying "I'm fine"


----------



## NZRide

NSXRguy said:


> I have a question about border cross. Why dont they wear spandex like how the alpine skiiers do it? Im assuming spandex would make them go faster? I mean its not as cool looking as snowboarding wear, but if it wins, then who reqlly cares if it looks cool or not


Fortunately Putins anti-*** rule was in place to prevent spandex in snowboarding. Say no to Spandex!


----------



## CassMT

P-GS races were awesome! looked like some spring skiing out there, but it was a lesson in speed and carving...picked the 'russian' american winner in the first rounds, vic wild, again the guy was just owning it the whole day. an event i don't follow at all except olympics was really fun to watch. had to see it on CBC though and the announcing of C. Mcmorris was the worst, kid is so irritating!! we ended up putting on music and just making our own commentary...


----------



## CassMT

meanwhile in the sochi village...


----------



## OU812

I can't believe people actually defend these morons aka Pussy Riot. Sorry but anyone who stages an orgy and video tapes it in a church deserves to get their ass kicked....an I'm not even religious. Plus, one of them was pregnant during, huge stomach. Search for the video online, its out there somewhere.

People need to do their research before defending....err I mean posting "likes" and sharing news clips about this BS on Facebook and Twitter. Think about what would happen if they did that in a church in NYC or London etc.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise

OU812 said:


> I can't believe people actually defend these morons aka Pussy Riot. Sorry but anyone who stages an orgy and video tapes it in a church deserves to get their ass kicked....an I'm not even religious. Plus, one of them was pregnant during, huge stomach. Search for the video online, its out there somewhere.
> 
> People need to do their research before defending....err I mean posting "likes" and sharing news clips about this BS on Facebook and Twitter. Think about what would happen if they did that in a church in NYC or London etc.


Yeah the russian administration definitely needs to be called out but the way they are doing it is pretty stupid. Go protest at the kremlin and stotp prancing around with ski masks on interrupting a church service. Sure, they most likely got more time than they should have for that stunt but it's not like they didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## CassMT

this whole incident looked really ridiculous to me.

why were they there? what were they trying to accomplish?

*who the hell are the guys with whips walking around sochi village*!? pretty sure there were no whippers in vancouver or SLC, were there? why do they whip in such a dainty way?

why do they keep 'dancing' around once this starts to go down? and what happened in the minutes after this clip?

i'm thinking it was all fake, staged, or at least self-incited....it's all a tossup, they are feeling oppressed, and the whole sochi olympic is a big egotrip for putin, and they did go to the gulag for 2 years for a 2 minute performance, so you know they are serious to get back in putins face again...*but*, they are just, so, bad and.. unburdened by talent. if you want to protest people have to like you just a little bit, want to be on your side, but these ladies just don't have any of the above, so imo, they will eventually fail, or get themselves martyred or locked up again...to be seen


----------



## OU812

Yup, yup exactly!


----------



## Unkept Porpoise

It's comical on both parts, especially when you have serious protesting going on in the Ukraine right next door.


----------



## Deacon

those cops are super tough guys.


----------



## Handbanana

They were there, acting like that, to make a video. SMH

Pussy Riot - Putin will teach you how to love / ÐŸÑƒÑ‚Ð¸Ð½ Ð½Ð°ÑƒÑ‡Ð¸Ñ‚ Ñ‚ÐµÐ±Ñ� Ð»ÑŽÐ±Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð*Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½Ñƒ - YouTube


----------



## OU812

Yea, both sides of the Pussy Riot fiasco are screwed up. Ukraine should be what we should be focusing on, but even that isn't black and white, never is.

Everyone remember the whole Koni bullshit back in 2012 was it? Perfect example of mindless sheep following trends, doing zero research.

Edit:

Pussy Riot would be treated no different if they were from the US. Probably locked up even longer


----------



## Casual

10 char..........................


----------



## SimonB

To our US friends, 










He's all yours!


----------



## Argo

That's why the US team was crying? Fuck!


----------



## CassMT

OU812 said:


> Pussy Riot would be treated no different if they were from the US. Probably locked up even longer


unless they got nekkid in public i'm afraid no one here would even look up from their flappy birds long enough to notice...unless they got too well known, havin gtoo much impact, in which case they would probly have a lil 'accident'


----------



## OU812

:laugh: Flappy Bird. 

Of all the smart things they could of done during the Olympics to bring attention to their cause, they chose to do that video? Complete joke. Not many brain cells at work there, hardly a threat and these are the clowns some of my friends have been posting on their FB page in the past to support. GTFO.


----------



## Art_mtl

Sad Day Today south of the border


----------



## Unkept Porpoise

Sorry guys but hockey is what we do . At least this game allowed the fans to breathe unlike the women's game, too much stress for one day.


----------



## PalmerFreak

I'd love for the US to win hockey Golds but since most Americans don't care about the sport I'm glad a country that lives/dies with their national teams performance at the Olympics gets them. Way fewer calls to the suicide prevention hotline in Canada........


----------



## sabatoa

Karly Shorr from the US women's slope style team is about 20 feet from me signing autographs at the lodge, fresh from Sochi. Pretty cool.

The jacket looks better in person, for want that's worth.


----------



## trapper

sabatoa said:


> Karly Shorr from the US women's slope style team is about 20 feet from me signing autographs at the lodge, fresh from Sochi. Pretty cool.
> 
> The jacket looks better in person, for want that's worth.


Yeah I saw this chick wearing one of the Olympic jackets and I thought "how did she get that?". Then I realized it was because she was on the team. I know the Colorado guys see pros all the time, but strange seeing it here in Northern Michigan.


----------



## CassMT

caught All the P-slalom last night, that was frikkn awesome! I had no idea who would win so that was some high tension competition! winner was not totally clear after the first race so that mens final was a nailbiter, and the women's seemed to be an upset, the one flailed a bit, so the other let off the gas some and got taken for the gold, woooo, that was good stuff!

so snowboarding is over for the olympic, and the whole thing is pretty much over. i thought it was great, overall top competition despite the obvious glitches. and by watching all of it online, picking and choosing there was no corporate assault on the senses. on bbc i don't remember seeing any of that stuff, just some super riding and a few moments of the thrill of victory and the agony of defeat, awesome, quite like i remember from when i was kids


----------



## NoOtherOptions

CassMT said:


> caught All the P-slalom last night, that was frikkn awesome! I had no idea who would win so that was some high tension competition! winner was not totally clear after the first race so that mens final was a nailbiter, and the women's seemed to be an upset, the one flailed a bit, so the other let off the gas some and got taken for the gold, woooo, that was good stuff!
> 
> so snowboarding is over for the olympic, and the whole thing is pretty much over. i thought it was great, overall top competition despite the obvious glitches. and by watching all of it online, picking and choosing there was no corporate assault on the senses. on bbc i don't remember seeing any of that stuff, just some super riding and a few moments of the thrill of victory and the agony of defeat, awesome, quite like i remember from when i was kids


Holy shit, longest run on sentence EVER.


----------



## MarshallV82

I just can't get into Hockey or Soccer, I'd rather watch water boil. 

Congrats to Canada though!


----------



## poutanen

MarshallV82 said:


> I just can't get into Hockey or Soccer, I'd rather watch water boil.
> 
> Congrats to Canada though!


Yeah I prefer football... Same with the fiancee. She doesn't mind when I spend 12 hours in front of TV on Sundays 4 months of the year. She's an F1 fan too! :yahoo:


----------



## CassMT

NoOtherOptions said:


> Holy shit, longest run on sentence EVER.













welcome to 4th circle NOO...oops, make that Godwin's well, LOL...who gives a fuck, use your imagination, imaging the commas are periods, better?


----------



## OU812




----------



## Varza

OU812 said:


> photo


Eh? Something about a spammer skier comes to mind... :laugh:


----------



## OU812

Friends medal, had to share.


----------



## Varza

OU812 said:


> Friends medal, had to share.


Was just wondering where that pic had come from. Because that's actually amazing! So which one of them is your friend?


----------



## OU812

That's top secret ;-)


----------



## CassMT

is the reason it's top secret also top secret? that's kinda...weird

i heard Sage gave away all his sochi team usa clothing!...gotta love that kid

if i won a gold medal i would wear it night and day for like 6 weeks, then sell it on ebay, some rich idiot would probably pay $10mil

and talk about blowing all your International Goodwill quick, in one big Wad..Putin! one ballsy f-ing bastard!


----------



## Varza

OU812 said:


> That's top secret ;-)


Oh, I think I can guess 

If I won a gold medal, I would keep it until I fell on hard times, which would hopefully never happen, and only then sell it to some rich fool for the aforementioned $10mil.

As far as Putin is concerned, nothing fazes me anymore. Sigh...


----------



## OU812

Its bronze, not gold but hey no chic can tell the difference at 1am in a nightclub haha


----------



## Varza

OU812 said:


> Its bronze, not gold but hey no chic can tell the difference at 1am in a nightclub haha


LOL, I can tell the difference, hence asking "which one?"  

I was just responding to CassMT's comment. And I guess you were too...


----------



## Deacon

pretty classy of them ruskies to put their website ON the medals. :blink:


----------



## SimonB

OU812 said:


> Friends medal, had to share.


Congrats to your friend! Who ever he/she is!


----------



## ACairngormFace

Isn't it strange how snowboarders boycotting the Olympics due to being administrated by a skiing association seems so childish when put into contrast with the situation in Crimea.


----------



## Argo

ACairngormFace said:


> Isn't it strange how snowboarders boycotting the Olympics due to being administrated by a skiing association seems so childish when put into contrast with the situation in Crimea.



Good thing this is a snowboarding site and not a politics site... Boycott away snowboarders.


----------



## Liliana

ACairngormFace said:


> Isn't it strange how snowboarders boycotting the Olympics due to being administrated by a skiing association seems so childish when put into contrast with the situation in Crimea.





Argo said:


> Good thing this is a snowboarding site and not a politics site... Boycott away snowboarders.


Yep, there is a word for that: first world problems (okay, that was three words). Unfortunately, both Russia and Ukraine have a long way to go until they can start caring about who administers snowboarding competitions. :thumbsdown:

The whole thing has just the oddest timing.


----------

